# Ist WoW schädlich für Beziehungen?



## Jagurex (4. August 2008)

Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir ist es so. Meine Freundin meckert nur rum, wenn ich WoW zocke.
Und wenn ich dann gegen 3 uhr immer noch spiele geht es soweit, das sie den Laptop "gewaltsam" ausmacht.

Geht es euch auch so?


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2008)

mein freund hat mich wegen wow verlassen ^^


----------



## Jagurex (4. August 2008)

oh des is schlecht... also soweit ist sie noch nicht gegangen....


----------



## Tigrexx (4. August 2008)

wie gut das ich keine freundin habe ich kann machen was ich will^^ schreibe z.b gerade nackt mit euch xD


----------



## Shibbey (4. August 2008)

> wie gut das ich keine freundin habe ich kann machen was ich will^^ schreibe z.b gerade nackt mit euch xD



das wollte jetz glaub ich keiner wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagurex (4. August 2008)

lol

ich zocke nebenbei und hör mir des gemaule an


vielleicht sollte ich ihr auch ma nen account geben?^^


----------



## Quantin Talentino (4. August 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> wie gut das ich keine freundin habe ich kann machen was ich will^^ schreibe z.b gerade nackt mit euch xD



ob wir das wissen wollen? nunja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich sag mal so, wenn meine freundin da ist dann hat das priorität!
ich meine, es is doch kein wunder wenn die freundin sich blöd vorkommt, wenn sie die ganze zeit nur rumsitzt während man selber zockt.
wenn ihr zusammenwohnt dann gibt es ja wohl auch zeiten wo man zocken kann,
aber auch zeiten wo man die kiste einfach mal aus lässt!

wenn einem das zocken wichtiger ist als eine beziehung, dann sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn diese zu grunde geht...

so far


----------



## Tigrexx (4. August 2008)

Shibbey schrieb:


> das wollte jetz glaub ich keiner wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wollte nur fair sein und euch meine weisheiten mitteilen xD


----------



## Paradize! (4. August 2008)

Meine Freundin beschwert sich auch manchmal. WoW ist wichtiger als ich und blabla.

Hab schon gesagt wenn wir ma zusammenziehen sollten bekommt sie nen eigenen Account. Sie mag WoW nämmlich auch xD


----------



## Xelyna (4. August 2008)

Also.. ich finds cool wenn der Freund auch zockt^^
War mit meinem Ex immer lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein es ging nicht wegen WoW auseinander ;D


----------



## MihAmb (4. August 2008)

naja, dann würd ich mir an deiner stelle einfach mal überlegen, wie sehr dich wow mittlerweile einnimmt... verbringst du schon mehr zeit mit dem game, als mit deiner freundin, täte sie eigentlich gut daran die sache zu beenden... klingt zwar hart, aber was will man mit einem partner, der nur vorm pc hockt und mit dem im reallife nichts anzufangen ist?


----------



## Holyvampire (4. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mein freund hat mich wegen wow verlassen ^^




Das mal schwer übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Shibbey (4. August 2008)

> Wollte nur fair sein und euch meine weisheiten mitteilen xD


is ja nett gemeint, aber es hat mir  jetz den abend versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..nunja der gute wille zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angonia (4. August 2008)

Also wenn sie auch zocken sind sie sehr tollerant..
Wenn nicht, dann ehr weniger :X

Naja ist wahrscheinlich auch noch vom gemüt abhängig.. Schaf <> Onyxia

leider hab ich gerade das pech eine Drachendame abbekommen zu haben, aber man beschwert sich ja über sowas nicht.. xD 
Verlassen wurd ich noch nicht, aber wirklich ruhe hat man nie..


----------



## Damatar (4. August 2008)

gib ihr nen account und dan hasse ruhe, wen nicht, dann zeig ihr ab und an mall das wow net sooo wichti ist, dann läst sie  idch auch deinen account behalten^^


----------



## Patirst (4. August 2008)

Ja, ist es. Ich sprech aus erfahrung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagurex (4. August 2008)

Natürlich hat es priorität wenn sie da ist, nur hab ich nen prob damit das sie ständig meckert.... ob ich nu um 5 von der arbeit komm und nu schnell ma die ingame post schecke oder wenn ich abends wären irgendwelcher rtl soaps zocke


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2008)

Holyvampire schrieb:


> Das mal schwer übel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




obwohl er selber zockte..auf meim acc un ich nie was gesagt hab...


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (4. August 2008)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also bei mir und meiner Freundin ist das immer so !

Wenn sie da ist, spiele ich NIE !
Wenn Sie abends ins Bett geht, liege ich meist neben ihr bis sie eingeschlafen ist oder gehe an den PC wenn sie am einschlafen ist... das macht ihr nichts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn wir bei ihr sind ( was häufiger der Fall ist ) Spiele ich natürlich nie ^^ da ich keinen PC habe auf dem WoW läuft *zwinker*

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass meine Zeit die ich in WoW investiere weniger geworden ist. Ich spiele seid dem das neue Addon bekannt ist weniger. Für mich hat BC keinen reiz mehr... ich brauch neuen Content ^^

MfG Dom


----------



## Quardor´ (4. August 2008)

Shibbey schrieb:


> is ja nett gemeint, aber es hat mir  jetz den abend versaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiß garnich was du hast, sie schaut doch ganz niedlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   also wenn sie das auf den Biildern is in ihrem Profil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yilmo (4. August 2008)

als ich mit wow angefangen hab ,hab ich mit meiner schluss gemacht ,nachdem ich sone 0bock phase hatte hab ich sie mir wieder klar geschoben *.*


----------



## NightCreat (4. August 2008)

eine meiner beziehungen ging deswegen mal kaputt verdammt ^^


----------



## Holyvampire (4. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> obwohl er selber zockte..auf meim acc un ich nie was gesagt hab...




Das haste aber oft. Sobald die andere Partei selber zockt, is alles in Butter. Ist das aber nicht der Fall und Du spielst, geht irgendwo ne Welt unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MihAmb (4. August 2008)

yilmo schrieb:


> als ich mit wow angefangen hab ,hab ich mit meiner schluss gemacht ,nachdem ich sone 0bock phase hatte hab ich sie mir wieder klar geschoben *.*



uh yah bunny checker -.- wenn ich sie wäre, hätt ich dich eiskalt abblitzen lassen, bekomm ja schon das kotzen wenn ichs nur lese


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2008)

Holyvampire schrieb:


> Das haste aber oft. Sobald die andere Partei selber zockt, is alles in Butter. Ist das aber nicht der Fall und Du spielst, geht irgendwo ne Welt unter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




"schatz, mein pala is viel größer als deine hexe"
"joah, und?"
"ich bin viel besser als du"
"mhm..."
"schatz, soll ich deine hexe leveln?"
"ne, lass mal, des mach ich schon selber."
"zicke!"


so ungefähr ging des manchmal ab...


----------



## Jagurex (4. August 2008)

^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2008)

..dann gabs n 2.acc un von da an hab ich ihn dann gar nich mehr zu gesicht bekommen...


----------



## Holyvampire (4. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> "schatz, mein pala is viel größer als deine hexe"
> "joah, und?"
> "ich bin viel besser als du"
> "mhm..."
> ...



Hmpf was sollchn dazu sagen..

Bei solch tiefgründigen Gesprächen, wäre ich an Deiner Stelle froh ihn los zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Tschuldigkeit


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2008)

Holyvampire schrieb:


> Hmpf was sollchn dazu sagen..
> 
> Bei solch tiefgründigen Gesprächen, wäre ich an Deiner Stelle froh ihn los zu sein
> 
> ...




bin ich auch, das kannste mir glauben...


----------



## Holyvampire (4. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> bin ich auch, das kannste mir glauben...



Tue ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2008)

ich mein: beziehungen werden eh überbewertet un ja...

oh fuuu, kaffee need

edit: ich geh ins bett...baba


----------



## Holyvampire (4. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ich mein: beziehungen werden eh überbewertet un ja...
> 
> oh fuuu, kaffee need




Findest? Ich sach mal so wenns die richtige is würde ich das nicht sagen. Weil wenns die/der richtige/r ist kann man auch mal WoW zocken zum Beispiel. Also geht schon das man alles unter einen Hut bekommt.


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2008)

Holyvampire schrieb:


> Findest? Ich sach mal so wenns die richtige is würde ich das nicht sagen. Weil wenns die/der richtige/r ist kann man auch mal WoW zocken zum Beispiel. Also geht schon das man alles unter einen Hut bekommt.




ja schon,. aber bis jetzt lässt der richtige auf sich warten oder me ist zu anspruchsvoll


----------



## Lancomas (4. August 2008)

Hmm, auch wenn der Thread eigentlich schon alt ist:

Wer mich kennt, wer meine Gilde kennt, und wer meine Verlobte und Spielpartnerin KANNTE, weiss, dass WoW schon extrem gefährlich für eine Beziehung sein kann!
Und zwar gerade dann, wenn BEIDE spielen.

Zuerst spielte nur ich.
Durch eine gewonnene Wette, MUSSTE sie auch eine Stunde spielen, aus welcher dann ca 5 Std wurden.
Es nahm seinen Lauf. Beide spielten wir.

Ich gründete eine Gilde, welche sehr erfolgreich aufgebaut und geführt wurde.

Auch hatten wir suuuperliebe Leute darin. Was auch der Grund dafür war, dass wir zuletzt täglich online waren. Auch Sonntags, wenn das Wetter traumhaft war, waren wir beide online.

Wir wollten am 7.6.08 heiraten - zwei WOchen vorher trennten wir uns - weil wir nichts anderes mehr taten als zu zocken. Wenn wir uns unterhielten, ging es viel zu oft um 
WoW und die Gilde und die Probleme darin - aber nicht mehr um unsere.

Wir hatten tatsächlich ein Spiel vor unsere Beziehung gestellt - unbemerkt irgendwie. Hat sich heimlich eingeschlichen.
Darauf eine Ehe aufbauen? Keine gute Idee - also Trennung, Hochzeit auch im Eimer.

Naja, hab dann 2 Monate nimmer gespielt, jetzt schon wieder - in Maßen.
Neue Freundin spielt auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, also im Ernst:
Wenn die Freundin meckert, lasst Sie, aber merkt, wann es zuviel ist. 
Wenn beide spielen, ist keiner mehr da, der die Grenze aufzeigt - und das ist das gefährliche daran...

WoWO ist gefährlich, wenn man suchtgefährdet ist...
Ist leider so. Und darauf zielt dieses Spiel letztlich auch ab, oder? Nicht umsonst hätten die 10 MIO Spieler...



Naja, an die, bei denen es wirklich schon kriselt: Denkt über das Geschriebene nach, und wenn Euch was an Eurem Partner liegt:
ER/SIE ist real, das andere nur ein Spiel...

So long

Lanco


----------



## Holyvampire (4. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ja schon,. aber bis jetzt lässt der richtige auf sich warten oder me ist zu anspruchsvoll




Das kann ich schwer beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wer suchet der findet stimmt in diesem Fall eh nicht so. Entweder es ergibt sich oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlafens jut junge Frau.


----------



## MihAmb (4. August 2008)

Lancomas schrieb:


> Wir wollten am 7.6.08 heiraten - zwei WOchen vorher trennten wir uns - weil wir nichts anderes mehr taten als zu zocken. Wenn wir uns unterhielten, ging es viel zu oft um
> WoW und die Gilde und die Probleme darin - aber nicht mehr um unsere.



Und das ist dann der Punkt in einer Beziehung zweier WoW-Spieler, wo das Game die einzige noch übrige Gemeinsamkeit zwischen den Partnern ist... Spätestens dann sollte man es lieber bei einer Freundschaft belassen


----------



## Beldraq (4. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sagen wir so, WENN du in WoW was erreichn willst ... ist eine Beziehung meistens ein Hindernis!
Wenn du nen tolleranten Partner hast, mussu den halt bestechn mit irgendwas ;D

Dazu wenn beide spielen wolln, besorgt euch nen 2. Account! Falls geweint wird, das der Char dann sozusagn für ein net mehr spielbar ist ... 
einfach 2. Acc mit gleichem Namen etc. reggen und ihr könnt von Acc zu Acc transen. Vllt retten die 20€ für den Trans ja die Beziehung!

mfg


----------



## Sandalor (4. August 2008)

Junge gib deiner Freundinn nen dicken Kuss und schmeiss den WoW-Dreck weg.
Dein stinknormales Leben ist immer noch wertvoller als ein lumpiges Videospiel.


----------



## Beldraq (4. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mein freund hat mich wegen wow verlassen ^^



Willkommen im Club :>


----------



## Daretina (4. August 2008)

Wir spielen seit 1,5 Jahren beide WoW, hat aber nie übermaße angenommen. Weil wir uns gegenseitig einschrenken xD 
Mal sagt der eine " Ne, heut kein WoW, lass das und das machen!" und nen anderen tag der andere. Gibt wochen da spielen wir garnich gibt wochen da spielen wir freitag und samstag abend ^^ mal bin ich arbeiten und er spielt o_O 

Also ich denke das man das gut miteinander vereinbaren kann. Ohne das die beziehung darunter leidet. Oder es nur noch das Thema gibt ^^


----------



## NightCreat (4. August 2008)

naja wenn ich mir ne neue freumdin suche erst wenn ich lvl 80 bin und sowieso nur noch wenn überhaupt raiden gehe oder ne freundin die auch spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ein glück hatte ich aber noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (4. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Machs wie ich und leg dir nen Partner zu, der auch spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir zocken seit Jahren zusammen, so gibts kein Ärger, im Gegenteil, man hat sogar ein gemeinsames Hobby  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine beste Freundin allerdings hat auch ein Problem mit dem Zocken ihres Mannes. Die zwei streiten deshalb seit Jahren.... 
Die Frau eines Arbeitskollegen ist aber die Härte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als wir bei den beiden mal zum Essen eingeladen waren, hat der Mann meinem Mann was auf der Playstation gezeigt. Er war gerade bei Devil may cry in nem Bosskampf, dann war das Essen fertig. Die Frau kommt rein, brüllt "Essen!!" und reisst den Stecker aus der Wand o.O 
Find ich total daneben und respektlos, würde ich nie machen und es mir auch nicht gefallen lassen.

Es gibt zwei Fälle, wo es zu Streit wegen Zocken kommt: 
Einmal: die Freundin/der Freund hat selber keine Hobbys und will immer vom Partner beschäftigt werden. Zockt der, ist einem langweilig und man fängt zu stänkern an. 
Zweitens: der Mann/die Frau spiel wirklich zu viel und kümmert sich zu wenig um die Familie. Dann ist der Ärger auch gerechtfertigt. Entscheidet man sich für eine Partner oder eine Familie, muss man sich auch Zeit dafür nehmen. 

Am besten Kompromisse bilden wie zB feste Zeiten wo man ungestört zocken kann, am besten zu Zeiten wo die Freundin selber unterwegs ist.


----------



## GHC (4. August 2008)

_Ist WoW schädlich für Beziehungen?_

*JA!*


----------



## bluewhiteangel (4. August 2008)

Man muss natürlich seine Prioritäten setzen.. Ich mein, ich spiele WoW, mein Freund aber nicht mehr, weil er dadurch in der Schule schlechter geworden ist.(hat eh aufn andern Server gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) War seine freiwillige Entscheidung, ich respektier das. Er darf aber auch mal mit meinem Acc on gehen, wenn ich mal nicht da bin oderso^^(ja, ich weiß, es ist verboten)
Und das mit dem "der Partner schläft, also setz ich mich vor dem Pc und zock"...ähm... Ich bin glaub ich immer diejenige, die zuerst einschläft xD Und irgendwie würd ich mir da voll süchtig vorkommen, weils ja irgendwie...heimlich geschieht-.-^^
Dazu muss man wissen, dass ich sone Art Wochenendbeziehung führe, also aufgrund der Entfernung es sich nicht wirklich lohnt sich tagtäglich zu sehn... Dann is halt unter der Woche "WoW-time" und am We "Freund-time" xD
Und mein Freund mag mir auch gar nich zugucken wie ich raide oderso, der setzt sich dann an den andern Pc und beschäftigt sich, fallses sich mal um ne sonntägliche Kara Fortsetzung handeln sollte.. Er meint er würd dann eher Bock bekommen seinen Acc wieder aufzutauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich mit jmdn zusammen bin, bin ich mir schon bewusst, dass sowas wie rl vorgeht... Ich mein, das isn Spiel Oo
Und das deshalb ne Beziehung drauf geht... Ich würd mich selbst schlagen, weil ich mir so ignorant und egoistisch vorkommen würde-.-

Naja, jedem das seine. So long,
Kiri


----------



## ExodiusHC (4. August 2008)

GHC schrieb:


> _Ist WoW schädlich für Beziehungen?_
> 
> *JA!*



Ja kann ich nur bestätigen. Ein Freund von mir ist mit einer Hydra oder sonst etwas zusammen die
mich am liebsten in der Luft zerreißen würde wenn sie mich sieht. Um mit dem zu reden muss ich
erstmal mit ihr reden dass sie schauen kann das alles klar ist.
Ja die Beziehung zwischen meinem Kumpel und mir is gefährdet x.X (nein ich bin nicht schwul)


----------



## hansa_export (4. August 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> wie gut das ich keine freundin habe ich kann machen was ich will^^ schreibe z.b gerade nackt mit euch xD



Quelle?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*urgs*

mfg hansa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caidy (4. August 2008)

Ich denke nicht das sie meckert weil du spielst, sondern weil du sie vernachlässigst.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch so abläuft, aber wenn du am zocken bist, was macht sie dann? kocht sie? putzt sie? kommt von dir irgendwas? oder muss sie dir immer sagen räum du mal auf? wohnt ihr zusammen? wenn nicht lass die finger von wow wenn sie da ist!

Eine Beziehung besteht aus geben und nehmen.

Mein Freund und ich spielen beide, das ändert aber nichts daran das man sich auch mal zeit für einander ( ja außerhalb von wow) nehmen sollte. Und wenn er es wieder übertreibt werd ich auch böse, mit dem unterschied das ich zB Instanzen oder Arena bisl nachvollziehen kann, aber ich kann sehr böse werden wenn durch wow die ganze hausarbeit auf mich abgeladen wird, bis hin zur richtigen Szene.

Es ist für eine Frau einfach furchtbar wenn einem spiel mehr aufmerksamkeit geboten wird wie ihr... führ sie mal schön aus, amch ihr komplimente und sei aufmerksam. sonst wird sie nicht lange bleiben^^


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Also es kann durchaus schaden es kommt halt drauf an 
Je nachdem wie viel du zockst nach möglichkeiten wen freundin nich da is oder wen ihr 3-4 mal die woche raiden geht schalt halt hier nen gang runter udn verbring merh zeit mit ihr
Oder bring se zum zocken^^ War mit meiner ex eigentlich immer ganz lustig^^


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nö, meine Freundin akzeptiert alle meine Hobbies.  Es nervt nur wenn die anruft und ich mitten im Raid.

klingelingklingeling

" Was ist ? "
" hast Zeit ?"
" boah nein, bin mitten im Raid "
" ja ok nur kurz. bla bla "
" ja toll, was weiß ich, kann ich auch nix zu sagen, moment, ich muss bannen und fearen "
" meldest dich später ? "
" ja keine ahnung, gleich ist Bosskampf. sonst noch was , nerv mich jetzt nicht "
*aufleg*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (4. August 2008)

recht hat sie! ^^

entweder du spielst nicht (oder nicht viel) wenn sie da is und kümmerst dich um sie ( immerhin ist sie deinetwegen hier und nicht um rumzuhocken) oder sie zockt mit.

aber mach blos nicht den fehler sie zum zocken zu zwingen. Wenn sie wow nicht spielen will dann solltest dus respektiren.


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Nö, meine Freundin akzeptiert alle meine Hobbies.  Es nervt nur wenn die anruft und ich mitten im Raid.
> 
> klingelingklingeling
> 
> ...


wen dem wirklich so is rat ich deiner freundin nur das se dich schleunigstens abschaffen sollte sowas geht überhaupt nicht freund / freundin prinzipirl vorrang sowas wär ja ne einzige frechheit


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wen dem wirklich so is rat ich deiner freundin nur das se dich schleunigstens abschaffen sollte sowas geht überhaupt nicht freund / freundin prinzipirl vorrang sowas wär ja ne einzige frechheit


Nö Nö, kannst du der gerne raten, aber die werd ich nicht mal so los. Das passt schon alles bei uns so.


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mach es wie Blizz es dir vorschlägt:man soll alle Dinge in Maßen geniessen...auch wow...
du schreibst gar nicht in deinem Post um wieviel Uhr du angefangen hast zu spielen.um 18 Uhr?um 12 Uhr?seit morgens?
wie oft spielst du?täglich?mehrmals die Woche?einmal die Woche? und dann wie lange?
was macht sie in der Zeit?kommt sie dich besuchen?wohnt ihr zusammen?
Fragen über Fragen,bei deiner überaus kurzen Lebensdarstellung...


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2008)

Also meine Freundin mag WoW überhaupt nicht aber da wir weit auseinander wohnen und uns nur am Wochenende sehen kann ich gut unter der Woche zocken. Die Anrufe während dem Raid hat sie sich fast abgewöhnt oder ruft dann an und ich hab die Freisprechanlage im Ohr und alles ist OK.


----------



## Tante V (4. August 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Nö Nö, kannst du der gerne raten, aber die werd ich nicht mal so los. Das passt schon alles bei uns so.




^^oh gott das is echt ..... nein ich sags nicht......

wahrscheinlich spielst du dich hier nur auf um als der Macker schlechthin zu wirken und in wirklichkeit küsst du den Boden unter den Füßen deiner Freundin *an das gute im menschen glaub*


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ^^oh gott das is echt ..... nein ich sags nicht......
> 
> wahrscheinlich spielst du dich hier nur auf um als der Macker schlechthin zu wirken und in wirklichkeit küsst du den Boden unter den Füßen deiner Freundin *an das gute im menschen glaub*


so sollte es prinzipirl in jeder beziehung sein das man für frau leben möglichst einfach macht (ohhh hat mir meine mutter höfflichkeit romantik und ihre traum welt eingebleucht XD) aber irgendwie kriegen doch solche leute die typisch sind wie er hier mehr ab (wofür es auch eine wissenschaftliche erklärung gibt aber darauf nich weiter eingehen jetz^^) jo stimm dir nur zu hoffen das es so is^^


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. August 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ^^oh gott das is echt ..... nein ich sags nicht......
> 
> wahrscheinlich spielst du dich hier nur auf um als der Macker schlechthin zu wirken und in wirklichkeit küsst du den Boden unter den Füßen deiner Freundin *an das gute im menschen glaub*


Ne Ne, ich spiel schon viel WoW , aber das stört meine Freundin überhaupt nicht. Wir sehen uns auch so häufig genug.
Hat mit aufspielen nix zu tun, wenn sie anruft und ich im Raid bin, dann läuft das wirklich so ab und sie ist nicht böse.
Wir sind alt und tolerant genug um uns wegen sowas nicht in die Haare zu kriegen. Kann mich über meine Freundin echt nicht beklagen..... ausser sie ruft mitten im Raid an *g*

*nach merhmaligen klingeln abnehm*
" was nimmst so spät ab ?
" ja hallo, bin mitten im Bosskampf. sind im streß, ein heiler ist schon verreckt. alles ok bei dir ? "
" ja. ok, dann bis später "
" jo, ich ruf bald zurück *
*aufleg*

Jetzt bin ich dabei vom Stadtrand in die City zu ziehen um näher bei ihr zu wohnen. Ist ihr auch recht, dann kommt sie auch häufiger zu mir, und wenn ich dann WoW spiele, stört sie das auch nicht, weil wie sie sagt, dann kann sie genug Filme immer gucken auf meinem Fernseher *g*
und keine Sorge, gewisse Dinge zu zweit unternehmen wir schon häufig genug.



Was ich mit meinen Aussagen eigentlich sagen will, das es totaler Schwachsinn ist, das WoW schädlich für Beziehungen ist. Man muss halt nur die richtige treffen.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (4. August 2008)

Klar ist WoW Schädlich für die Beziehung wenn du zuviel davor sitzt. 
Wenn meine Freundin da ist wird einfach nicht gezockt da ich ehrlich gesagt lieber meine Zeit mit ihr verbringe als mit dem spielen bzw. mit den Gildis.

Und wer lieber seine Zeit vorm Pc verbingt als mit seiner Perle was zu unternehmen der sollte schluss machen denn dann ist er in meinen Augen noch nicht wirklich bereit für ne Freundin ^^


----------



## Telbion (4. August 2008)

Das Problem habe ich glücklicherweise nicht, meine Frau hat Ihren eigenen Account.
Nur bei nem befreundeten Pärchen ist es etwas schlimmer: 2 Accounts, 1 PC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. August 2008)

Hmm ich zog WoW nie meiner Freundin vor. Wenn sie vorbeikam, wir uns trafen etc. gabs halt besseres aks den rechner!
Man(n) muss Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## Rigi (4. August 2008)

WoW ist schädlich für die Beziehung definitiv.

Ich zogge mit meiner Freundin zusammen. Wir haben erfolgreich SSC/FDS gecleart und MH/BT gerade besucht, als uns beiden klar wurde, dass das Spiel zuviel Zeit in anspruch nimmt.

Folge daraus. Die Accounts Preiswert entsorgt und neue geholt. Seit 02/2008 bis heute spielen wir wieder zusammen und haben bisher gerademal 6 Tage played und viele Spaß daran.


----------



## Emokeksii (4. August 2008)

Kommt drauf an wie man die Priorieteten setzt.

Mein Ex hat auch wow gespielt sobald aber einer von uns zum anderen gekommen ist is der Pc meist sowieso sofort aus gewesen dh 0 schädlich.

Wer natürlich seine/n freund/in ewig rumsitzen lässt und zockt ist irgendwann selber schuld wenn er alleine da sitzt und ist meiner meinung nach auch nicht ganz normal im kopf (auser es ist nen spontan besuch und man ist grad im raid dann ist so was ab und zu noch zu vertrosten)


----------



## Aribef (4. August 2008)

ich würde mal sagen *NEIN* - genauso gut könntest du fragen: Sind Computerspiele.....
es ist nicht WoW, sondern eher die Art und Weise wie man mit solchen Games umgeht, was man für Spielgewohnheiten annimmt und ob man in der Lage ist so etwas zu kontrollieren... ich zB habe schon vor WoW sehr viel gespielt... 
meine Freundin kennt mich gar nicht anders und kommt damit ganz gut klar. 
ich bekomme das alles gut unter einen Hut, wobei meine Freundin selbstverständlich vorgeht - was dazu führt, wie manche ja mitbekommen haben - das ich sie auch einfach mal daddeln lasse, wenn sie Bock drauf hat - oder sofort aufhöre, wenn wir was gemeinsames machen wollen oder ich selbst in längeren Raids ohne zu zögern einfach mal auf Autoshot mache um ihr nen Küsschen zu geben xD

Es kommt darauf an ob der Partner weis, das man eventuell eine Schwäche für sowas hat, 
wie man es verpackt und 
das man alles um einen rum nicht vergisst oder verdrängt...

Meine Beziehung könnte niemals durch WoW kaputt gehen, da meine Freundin sich auch für mich freut... ausserdem hört sie gern dem gelaber im Teamspeak zu und so weiter und bla und blubb...

Natürlich gibts Leute die ein anderes Los gezogen haben... aber da sollte man sich eventuell mal Gedanken machen, ob es denn der Richtige Partner für einen ist...

*Zitat: Gegensätze ziehn sich an... -> Gemeinsamkeiten aus!*

und alles ist ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (4. August 2008)

Meine Freundin fidnet das net schlimm, ihr letzter freund war extremer zocker und ich nur gelegenheit. Außerdem hat sie einen eigenen Acc und hatte dies sogar 2w vor mir geheim gehalten ^^


----------



## crash_burn (4. August 2008)

mm also meine erste beziehung ist auch kapput gegangen aber es lag sicherlioch nicht an wow würde ich meinen da ich in der zeit sehr wenig gespielt . ich sage es mal es gibt auch sachen die sind zu zweit viel schöner als alleine vor dem pc zu hocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine jetzige freundin aktzeptiert . also es muss nicht immer wow dran schuld  das beziehung zu grunde gehen .


----------



## Sempai02 (4. August 2008)

Ein echter Nerd bleibt eh Junggeselle. Wer ein Spiel wie WoW intensiv spielt, der sollte lieber keine Freundin haben (meine Meinung zum Thema). Außerdem würde ich nie ein deutsches 08/15-Mädel einem sexy Game- oder Animebabe vorziehen. Letztere kann man zwar nie haben,dafür bekommt man auch keinen Augenkrebs beim Anschauen.


----------



## Hendric (4. August 2008)

Hab ich mich auch shcon oft gefragt^^. Meine Freundin meckert natürlich, allerdings mecker ic hauch weil sie zb immer vorm Ferseher hockt. Höhö. Letztens hab ich ihr erlaubt mal einen Char zu erstellen und mal rein zu schnuppern^^ Fand sie gar nich schlecht glaub ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowaddict (4. August 2008)

Hab nie vor meiner Freundin gespielt.. hat aber die Hülle rumfliegen sehen und wollte dann auch mal probieren und... schwupp seit den letzten Herbstferien sponsor ich ihr nen acc und nen pc und sie spielt immer wenn ich spiele.. also ab und zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddafly (4. August 2008)

ich versteh das nicht. ihr müsst doch nicht wow ( und andere spiele ) spielen, wenn eure freundin bei euch/ihr bei ihr seid^^ 
meine hat kein problem damit, ich machs allerdings auch nicht in ihrer anwesenheit, wir haben nur einmal zusammen ne blutelfe magierin erstellt und sie ein bisschen "gestylt". sonst gibt euren frauen doch mal sims, dann hängen die auch nur noch davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Tante V (4. August 2008)

Sempai02

^^ Rassist und frauenfeindlich -.- viel spaß beim alt werden .....


----------



## Thesahne (4. August 2008)

Alsoo bis vor paar Wochen hat ich noch ne Freundin...
Hab eig fast jeden tag was mit ihr gemacht weil sie nur 2 straßen weiter wohnt und sobald sie bei mir war hab ich mit zocken aufgehört...
Bei ihr konnt ich eh net zocken weil sie kein WoW drauf hatte (und ich wollt auch garnet zocken wenn sie da war^^)
Ab und zu hab ich bei ICQ etwas später geantwortet weil ich am zocken war... (wenn ich was anderes gezockt hab, fenstermodus FTW^^)
Hat sie ziemlich genervt dass ich ab und zu wenn sie net da war öfters am PC gehangen hab um ma bisschen zu relaxxn...
Aber ich denk ma so viel Verständnis hat man doch dass man sich gegenseitig auch paar Freiheiten lässt solang man sich net gegenseitig behindert oder^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja ne weile später gings auseinander... aber aus anderen Gründen^^


----------



## Jivago (4. August 2008)

> Wer mich kennt, wer meine Gilde kennt, und wer meine Verlobte und Spielpartnerin KANNTE, weiss, dass WoW schon extrem gefährlich für eine Beziehung sein kann!
> Und zwar gerade dann, wenn BEIDE spielen.
> 
> Zuerst spielte nur ich.
> ...



Kann nur sagen das es bei mir nicht viel anders abging. Ichbegann mit einem Krieger und nach nur 5 Tagen zoggen wollte meine Frau das ich ihr dieses Spiel auch installierte. Gesagt getan, Gilde gegründet, über 100 Mitglieder teilweise versorgt.Viel Chatterei und Zockerei. 
Ich war seit erscheinen des Spiels dabei ( fast 3 Jahre lang )- meine Frau ebenfalls. Wie wir WoW und Kinder-Haushalt-Familienleben vereint haben kann ich Euch nicht mehr sagen, aber es war anstrengend und vieles blieb auf der Strecke, vor allem Zärtlichkeiten und Freundeskreis.
Irgendwann zog Sie die Reissleine und hörte auf mit dem Game. Ich durfte weiterzocken aber die Beziehung hatte einen echten WoW-Knacks.Keine Gemeinsamkeiten mehr, Sie interessierte nicht mehr, wenn ich mit meinem Shadowbolt nen neuen Crit machte oder nen neues Item bekam. Ich hatte kein echtes RL-Gesprächsthema, weil mich nichts wirklich interessierte ....aussser WoW.

Als Sie dann aber mir die Pistole auf die Brust setzte , wachte ich aus meinem WoW-Traum(a) auf. Ohne WoW läuft meine Beziehung wieder besser und wir haben uns nochmal zusammen gerauft...allein schon wegen der Kinder. Mittlerweile hat sich die bei uns vieles wieder normalisiert, aber WoW hat auch vieles kaputt gemacht. Es dauert ewigkeiten, das alles nachzuholen...

Fazit: Das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist.... WO SIND DIE 3 JAHRE HIN ?
 Leute.. Ihr habt nur 1 Leben, macht was draus . WoW ist nichts weiter als eine schöne nebensache, aber wer WoW am Tag länger zockt, als er zur Schule geht oder arbeitet, der hat ein dickes Problem.

Wer diesen Thread liest, denkt schon über RL-Probs nach.
Wer sich angesprochen fühlt, ämdert Euer Spielverhalten.Verlängert mal nicht direkt den Account, macht mal Urlaub von WoW und Ihr seht auf einmal, das es auch noch eine Realität neben der Realität gibt.
Wer sich nicht angesprochen fühlt, der tut mir irgendwie leid, denn er steckt den kopf in den Sand, flüchtet aus irgendwelchen RL Problemen nach WoW,aber das RL geht weiter, die Probs werden größer und immer mehr.(nicht nur Beziehungskrisen)

Gruss
Jivago


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. August 2008)

Sorry, Schwachsinn.

WoW ist an gar nix schuld. Gibt auch zig andere Hobbies wo man diese Argumente anführen kann.

Nur weil ne Beziehung kaputt geht, muß man gleich nach irgendwas gesucht wem man die Schuld geben kann. Warum also nicht gleich so nem ollen PC-Spiel.

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## 0lorin (4. August 2008)

Freundin oder Freund sollte meiner Meinung nach absolute priorität genießen. Das ist immerhin ein Mensch, der auch noch anwesend ist. Da können ingamekumpels nicht mithalten^^


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2008)

Gerade letztens hatte ich ein echt lustiges Gespräch mit meiner Freundin (sie hat gerade Ferien)

Sie: Sagen wir mal ich würde unter der Woche zu dir kommen und du hättest Raid. Würdest du raiden?
Ich: Wenn du mich lässt gerne. :-)
Sie: Und was würdest du machen wenn ich nackt auf dem Bett liegen würde.
Ich: Na dann müsste ich wohl ein unplanmässige Pause machen.
*grosses gelächter*


----------



## Psamathe (4. August 2008)

na ja bei mir wars so, dass mein freund auch oft wow gespielt hat in meiner anwesenheit (was fast unvermeidlich ist, da wir zusammen wohnen). hat mich aber nie wirklich gestört, da ich mich auch gut selbst beschäftigen kann. dafür gibts ja bücher, tv etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


irgendwann hab ich halt aus langeweile angefangen ihm zu zusehen und mal zu fragen wenn ich wat net kapiert hab. hat mich durchaus interessiert was er da so treibt. kam so der zeitpunkt, als ichs auch mal selber probieren wollte. hab jetzt nen eigenen acc und bin momentan sogar 2 lvl über ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fazit: wir können nun zusammen zocken und ham somit n neues gemeinsames hobby. solang man weiss was wichtiger ist in ner beziehung (ja ich mein tatsächlich das RL) ist WoW kaum schädlich für ne beziehung. wer allerdings das spiel! über die partnerin/ den partner stellt ist selberschuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

Kommt ganz drauf an ... wenn ich nen Kinoabend mit meiner Süssen absage, weil ich mich lieber mit 24 Leuten von denen ich nur einen Cartoonavatar und eine Stimme kenne 4 Stunden durch eine Instanz prügle, die ich schon 9mal komplett durch habe, weil mit einer Chance von 7% meine Handschuhe droppen, und ich immerhin nur gegen 3 andere würfeln muss...dann ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holypriester-Mal´Ganis (4. August 2008)

Nunja Ich bestätige zu 100%. WoW kann eine Beziehung natürlich ernsthaft gefährden. Man kann sogar seine Arbeit verlieren. Ich hatte Ingame jemanden kennengelernt der schon an die 40 war. Er sagte ca. 1 Jahr später Ich höre auf meine Frau hat die Scheidung eingereicht weil Ich durch das ewige raiden und daddeln mit anderen meine Arbeit verloren habe und völlig den Bezug zu meiner Frau und meinem Sohn. Also es kann abhängig machen und die Abhängigkeit kann alles andere zerstören. Wer ist der Urheber der Situation? Word of Warcraft. Also wenn man sich zu sehr damit beschäftigt dieses Spiel zu spielen, kann vieles kaputt gehen. Gut das es meiner Familie mit mir bestens geht sag Ich da nur. 


Fazit: Daddelt nicht soviel sondern schlaft auch mal mit eurer Freundin im selben Bett. Denn auf dem Stuhl auf dem ihr gerade sitzt, kann es nicht gemütlich für euch sein.



Mfg Holy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. August 2008)

man kann auch auch WoW raiden und dann seine Freundin......... das geht immer *g*


----------



## Aleksandria100 (4. August 2008)

Also ich habs geschafft meine Freundin zu "konvertieren"! Sie zockt jetzt auch WoW, also hab ich das prob. nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanis (4. August 2008)

Also ich glaube direckt wow  ist nicht schädlich  für eine Beziehung ich egal was man am Pc spielt  du hattest das gleiche  Problem wen du zb viel  AoC spielst ^^  also  du hast du 3 Möglichkeiten  deine freundin  fangt auch an mit wow  oder  Sie sag das du etwas weniger spielst oder Sie verlässt dich^^


----------



## Müllermilch (4. August 2008)

also mein weibchen is mir eindeutig wichtiger als wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
uuuund ich glaube auch das es mich anpissen würd wenn sie die ganze zeit spielen würde =D


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. August 2008)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> also mein weibchen is mir eindeutig wichtiger als wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, wenn die so aussehen würde wie auf deinem Avatar, spiel ich doch lieber durchgehend WoW *lol*


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Es ist doch nun (nach meiner weltanschauung) einfach so Man schenkt seinem engel jedliche zeit die er auftreiben kann und wen Frau kommt hat Man für sie dazu sein egal ob er jetz irgendwo mitten im raid ist oder nicht es ist ein spiel zwar mit echten menschen aber die sollten sowas nachvollziehen können ansonsten sollten die sich auch gedanken machen. Man hat frau wie göttin zu behandeln punkt. meine einstellung allgemein und nein es liegt nicht an wow dierekt kann auch anderes genauso sein aber hier is beispiel wow und wow kann schnell sehr viel zeit einnehmen. Also einfach eure liebsten nicht versauern lassen und wen se da sind von dem pc weg bzw. wen se auch zocken vielleicht mal zusammen vom pc weg hmm^^


----------



## Ekkiman (4. August 2008)

Vielleicht findet ihr ja irgendwann mal heraus das man mit seiner Freundin Sachen machen kann, die viel mehr Spass machen als WoW. Nur da muss man sich schon Mühe geben, sonst hat sie halt dauernd Migräne....xD


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> naja, wenn die so aussehen würde wie auf deinem Avatar, spiel ich doch lieber durchgehend WoW *lol*


Also das sind 2 Typen aus der Comedyserie "Little Briten".


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Man hat frau wie göttin zu behandeln punkt.


sorry, aber sowas fällt bei mir unter " realitätsfremd "

Frauen , jedenfalls manche, wollen gar nicht so behandelt werden. Wenn ich das bei meiner machen würde, würde dir mir nen Vogel zeigen. Ist Kinderkram sowas.


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> sorry, aber sowas fällt bei mir unter " realitätsfremd "
> 
> Frauen , jedenfalls manche, wollen gar nicht so behandelt werden. Wenn ich das bei meiner machen würde, würde dir mir nen Vogel zeigen. Ist Kinderkram sowas.


glaub ich das des deine machen würd wen de auf einmal so kommst^^ beschwert haben se sich deswegen bei mir zumindest noch nie^^


----------



## Villosella (4. August 2008)

Ich bin auch der meinung das es nichts mit WoW zu tun hat wenn die Beziehung beendet wird. Wenn überhaupt dann das man sich nicht genug zeit für seinen Partner genommen hat. Die Ursache ist nicht WoW, ein anderes PC game oder  Fernsehen sondern, dass man ständig was anderes ohne die freunden macht.
Kenne auch einige die sich getrennt haben weil der eine Partner 5 mal die Woche 3-4 Stunden einen Sport ausgeübt hat. (zum thema RL) 

Bei mir ist es ganz anders gewesen meine Freundin hat mir das Spiel geschenkt und wir haben am anfang beide mit einem Account gespielt jeder einen Char. 
Nach 1 Monat haben wir gemerkt das der andere immer blöd da sitzt und lieber auch spielen möchte.

Drum haben wir nun beide ein WoW account und zocken zu 90% gemeinsam. Somit gibs auch keinen stress mit der Beziehung.

Allerdings sollte vielleicht erwähnt werden das es auch viele Frauen gibt die Ihren Mann "vernachlässigen" weil sie zuviel WoW spielen.


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. August 2008)

Villosella schrieb:


> Kenne auch einige die sich getrennt haben weil der eine Partner 5 mal die Woche 3-4 Stunden einen Sport ausgeübt hat. (zum thema RL)



sehr gutes Beispiel. Von wegen, immer ist der PC schuld........


----------



## djbarti (4. August 2008)

Also ich habe es mit meiner Frau so geregelt. Bevor sie losschimpft weil ich WoW spiele sagte ich nur schau auf dein Rechner. Habe Ihr, wo sie net da war, Wow aufgespielt. Sie schaute mal rein und seit dem laufen wir täglich zusammen durch die WoW - Welten. 

So entgehen wir den Beziehungsstress und haben alle beide gleichen Spass daran. 

Haben halt net dabei gedacht das unsere Kinder (6 / 7) in ihren Zimmer Murlogs und Schurke spielen.  (Da fragen wir beide uns wer da nur WoW süchtig ist, die die es jeden tag spielen oder die die ab und zu mal zuschauen [Kinder])


----------



## DerErhabene (4. August 2008)

Es hat doch jeder sein Hobby und das ist erwiesenermaßen zeitraubender als man Zeit mit dem Partner verbringt.

Aber denkt doch mal nach.Was würde passieren wenn man pausenlos aneinander klebt?

Ich kenne beide Seiten, zu viel Zeit miteinander zu verbringen und zu viel zu zocken.

Mittlerweile denke ich es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn beide spielen, in maßen natürlich, dann verbringt man trotz virtueller Welt, Zeit miteinander.Und trotzdem ist jeder für sich.Oder aber der Partner hat ein Hobby das er zur selben Zeit ausübt, denke das kann ja nicht so schwer sein, oder haben manche einfach keine interessen als den eigenen Partner!?


----------



## Eckhexaule (4. August 2008)

teils - teils
Als meine Frau auch noch gezockt hat, war alles OK.
Jetzt hat Sie keine Lust mehr und nun hab ich auch so meine Probleme.
Aber Leute ernsthaft, ist Fernseh gucken besser?
So ekelhafte Daily-Soap´s!? Dann doch lieber Daily-Quests! (OK, ich gebs zu ich mach keine)

so long!


----------



## DieSchachtel (4. August 2008)

Meine Meinung zum Thema:

WoW ist ein Beziehungskiller. Aber es gibt ausnahmen. Im allgemeinen ist der Computer eher der Beziehungskiller als WoW selbst. 
Man nehme das Beispiel, man spielt schon eine gewisse zeit WoW und findet plötzlich eine Freundin. Jedoch will man seine WoW-Community bzw. Freunde nicht auf ein Schlag verlassen oder vernachlässigen. Ergo, die neue Flamme hat was dagegen da man ja nicht so viel Zeit mit ihr verbringt, also geht früher oder Später die Beziehung anhand von "Sucht" zugrunde. Anders sieht es bei sog. "Zockerpaaren" aus. Von denen mir mitlerweise viel begegnet sind. Diese teilen sich ihr gemeinsames Hobby, in dem Fall ist es WoW. Hier sind beide Partner "Glücklich". 
Wer zu viel WoW konsumiert und deswegen seine Freundin verliert ist selbst Schuld. Bits und Bytes gegenüber einem Menschen aus Fleisch und Blut vorzuziehen oder sogar überbewerten grenzt an geistiger Zurückentwicklung. 
Ich selbst habe keine Freundin und wenn ich eine hätte und man nehme an das ich mit ihr Glücklich wäre, dann würde ich WoW vernachlässigen, wenn nicht gar aufhören, es sei denn die neue Partnerin interssiert sich ebenfalls für dieses Medium. 
Im großen und ganzen spielen dabei viele Faktoren eine Rolle. Auch Psychologische. Eine Sucht ist schnell hervorzurufen, unter anderem auch in WoW. Nicht nur die Freundin, sondern auch Familiäres Umfeld und der Freundeskreis können unter ständigem Konsum von WoW stark leiden. 
Es liegt immer an einem selbst. Zum Thema selbst, WoW und Freundin passen nicht zusammen. Das ist wie Feuer und Eis. Es gibt ausnahmen, diese bestätigen aber wol eher im geringsten die Regel. 
Mir persönlich wäre ein anderer Mensch an meiner Seite wichtiger als ein Spiel. Ein Mensch ist viel mehr Wert und unbezahlbar wenn es sich um einen sehr Liebenswürdigen handelt. 
An alle die Ausnahmen erfahren, btw. das euer Partner oder die Partnerin euer WoW Hobby mit euch teilt, seid Glücklich, denn das gibt es nunmal nicht allzu oft.

Danke fürs lesen,

mfg


----------



## Sithobi (4. August 2008)

Bei mir persönlich gabs noch nie Probleme mit Online Zocken und Freundin. Aber einige meiner Freunde wurden schon verlassen, weil sie zu viel zockten


----------



## Konov (4. August 2008)

Meine Freundin zockt momentan intensiver WoW als ich und ich habe damit keine Probleme. Solange es ihr Spass macht und alle anderen Sachen nicht zu kurz kommen, finde ich es sogar richtig gut, weil sie so vielleicht auch mehr Verständnis für meine PC-Spiele Hobbys hat. Das bezieht sich auch auf MMOs generell, nicht nur auf WoW.


----------



## DieSchachtel (4. August 2008)

Konov schrieb:


> Meine Freundin zockt momentan intensiver WoW als ich und ich habe damit keine Probleme. Solange es ihr Spass macht und alle anderen Sachen nicht zu kurz kommen, finde ich es sogar richtig gut, weil sie so vielleicht auch mehr Verständnis für meine PC-Spiele Hobbys hat. Das bezieht sich auch auf MMOs generell, nicht nur auf WoW.




Dann gehörst du zu den von mir bereits erläuterten Ausnahmen.
Gratulation.

mfg


----------



## goldeis (4. August 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre ein anderer Mensch an meiner Seite wichtiger als ein Spiel. Ein Mensch ist viel mehr Wert und unbezahlbar wenn es sich um einen sehr Liebenswürdigen handelt.
> An alle die Ausnahmen erfahren, btw. das euer Partner oder die Partnerin euer WoW Hobby mit euch teilt, seid Glücklich, denn das gibt es nunmal nicht allzu oft.
> 
> Danke fürs lesen,
> ...



...sehr nett geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mein Freund hat auch recht viel gespielt und ich hab auch immer rumgejammert er solle vom Pc weggehen. Er meinte dann schau dir dass mal an, ich glaub das könnte dir auch gefallen, so war es dann auch. Mittlerweile spielen wir unseren 2 Char zusammen hoch und jeder hat noch seine eigenen falls der andere mal keine Lust hat. ich merke einfach immer wieder, dass es zu zweit viel mehr Spass macht, als alleine durch die Gegend zu laufen, in diesem Sinne viel Spass beim "Pärchen zocken" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nex187 (4. August 2008)

Meine freundin konnte am Anfang auch nicht verstehen warum
ich mich solang mit nur EINEM spiel beschäftigen konnte.
Gemeckert hatte Sie jetzt nicht direkt aber es hat sie schon ein wenig gestört.

Mittlerweile hat Sie einen 70er Paladin und einen 66er Priester  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greez


----------



## Shadoweffect (4. August 2008)

Ganz ehrlich....wenn eure alte will dass ihr mit einem Hobby aufhört, verlass sie.

Ich hätte kein Bock mich so kontrollieren zu lassen, hol ich mir eben ne neue die das Wort Toleranz kennt, ist mir auch egal was ihre Hobbies sind.


----------



## Konov (4. August 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> [...]



Habe deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen, irgendwie überlesen. Schön geschrieben!

Meine Freundin wäre mir auch wichtiger als jedes Computerspiel, da sie mir viel gibt, was man durch Spiele nicht bekommen kann. MMOs sind ein Zeitfressendes Hobby und auch Schule und Beruf müssen da vorgehen. Umso schöner ist es, wenn man später sorglos ist und in seiner Freizeit genug Zeit dafür übrig hat. 
Aber Erlebnisse mit meiner Freundin möchte ich nicht missen, in Relation zu einem Computerspiel.


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. August 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich....wenn eure alte will dass ihr mit einem Hobby aufhört, verlass sie.
> 
> Ich hätte kein Bock mich so kontrollieren zu lassen, hol ich mir eben ne neue die das Wort Toleranz kennt, ist mir auch egal was ihre Hobbies sind.



Richtig so.

Ich hab von Anfang an klar gestellt, wie ich drauf bin, was meine Hobbies sind etc.  Wer sich darauf einlässt, muß später nicht rumheulen, fertig aus.

Und da wir einiges gemeinsam haben, leider nicht WoW , passt das schon alles so.


----------



## Bonehacker (4. August 2008)

Naja bei mir ist es anders rum wir haben zusammen vor 2,5 jahren angefangen zuspielen und haben uns jetzt getrennt und seid dem hab ich keine lust mehr WoW zuspielen


----------



## Kamikaze. (4. August 2008)

Nein generell ist es nicht schädlich. Meiner Freundin hab ich einfach nen Account geschenkt und jetzt spielt sie auch. Nur gehn wir halt in erster Linie zusammen weg und machen was zusammen oO und spielen erst dann oder auch mal gar nicht.

Ich würd mich nie wagen zu spielen während meine Freundin da ist und sie zugucken lassen... wenn du das machst und sie dich dann verlässt -> selbst schuld!

Jungs, dran denken ... Tastatur und Maus kommen an reale Brüste nicht ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so sehr suchti kann man ja nicht sein das man net einfach mal ausstellen kann und sich mit seiner Freundin beschäftigen kann bis sie halt wieder geht.

P.S.: Auch wenn wir uns manchmal dann über ingame Dinge streiten weil sie irgendwas behauptet und ich weiß dass es nicht so ist oder umgekehrt ^^ 
Naja jeder muss Opfer bringen!


----------



## essey (4. August 2008)

meine Freundin ist eigentlich sehr dominant, hat jedoch recht viel Verständnis für meine Bedürfnisse. Wir wohnen zusammen und wenn ich dann mal kara gehe, sag ich einfach vorher bescheid. "Ich will morgen abend eben kara, dauert etwas länger. Liegt was an?" Dann guckt sie ab un zu auch mal über die Schulter und fragt, wann ich endlich fertig bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie selbst hat jetzt nen 50er Schami auf meinem Account und blockiert den Laptop mehr als ich >< aber solange sie mir gegenüber etwas Verständnis zeigt, gönne ich ihr das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, ob sie sich bald mal nen eigenen Account zulegt, dann dürfte es eigentlich keine Probleme mehr geben.

Also WoW kann schädlich sein für eine Beziehung. Wenn beide mit einem eigenen Account spielen, kann es sjedoch auch recht förderlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist auch der Spieler gefragt und muss abwägen, was für ihn wichtiger ist. Nachdem ich meiner Freundin WoW mal erklärt und gezeigt hab, hatte sie gleich viel mehr Verständnis, da sie weiß, dass es spaß macht.

&#8364; die Meinung von shadoweffect teile ich hingegen auch. Ein absolutes Verbot sollte sich niemand von seiner Freundin gefallen lassen! Gegenseitiges Verstädnis ist halt das Zauebrwort.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. August 2008)

Konov schrieb:


> Meine Freundin wäre mir auch wichtiger als jedes Computerspiel, da sie mir viel gibt, was man durch Spiele nicht bekommen kann. MMOs sind ein Zeitfressendes Hobby und auch Schule und Beruf müssen da vorgehen. Umso schöner ist es, wenn man später sorglos ist und in seiner Freizeit genug Zeit dafür übrig hat.
> Aber Erlebnisse mit meiner Freundin möchte ich nicht missen, in Relation zu einem Computerspiel.


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (4. August 2008)

Alles ist gefährlich, wenn man es im Überfluss tut. Mal mehr, mal weniger.

Riggedi


----------



## Deadwool (4. August 2008)

Kamikaze. schrieb:


> Jungs, dran denken ... Tastatur und Maus kommen an reale Brüste nicht ran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du hast wohl noch kein Age of Conan gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne im Ernst. Die Gefahr eine Beziehung zu zerstören mit einem Suchtspiel wie WoW ist in der Tat nicht zu unterschätzen. Gerade bei langjährigen Freundschaften, die vielleicht schon eine Weile eher flach verlaufen, kommt WoW natürlich gerade richtig. Wenn beide spielen kann das neue gemeinsame Gesprächsthema eine Beziehung bereichern. Gefährlich wirds wenn sonst nichts mehr da ist. Dann kommt das Aus womöglich einfach später.

Da WoW ein riesen Zeitfresser ist, hilft es entweder solo zu sein, oder sich seine Zeit eisern einzuteilen, um den Partner nicht zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Xyerra (4. August 2008)

So ich gebe Mal meinen Senf dazu.

also WoW ansich ist nicht Schädlich weder für bezihungen noch für die Gesundheit der Mensch ist verantwortlich für die seine Zeit und wie er sie verbringt!

wenn Dein Hobby (egal ob WoW, Paintball, Fußball, Ritterrüstungen Basteln oder Breifmarkensammeln ist) dir Wichtiger ist ales dein Partner ist das Schädlich für die Bezihung! Und wenn dein Partner mehr aufmerksamkeit will wird da schon was wahres dabei sein!

Meine Freundin tollerrirt es wenn ich Zocke! wenn ich aber 24/7 Zocken würde wäre sie schneller weg als ich sagen könnte "nur noch den einen boss"... Ich übertreibe es sicher auch ab und wann und dann Beschwert sie sich zurecht! alles Braucht Zeit, das Spiel, Sie und meien Freunde.... und man muss sich entscheiden wer wiviel bekommt.... Oder wie würde es euch gefallen wenn ihr euren Partner nur 1 mal die woche richtig zu gesicht bekommt weill er immer etwas ohne euch macht (Freunde etc pp)

also RL >> Hobby und das gild nicht nur für WoW

und mir persönlich machen Hobbys mehr spass dich ich net 24/7 mache weil es eher was BESONDERES ist...

so long
Xyerra


----------



## Îleez (4. August 2008)

Wenn meine Freundin kommt, mach ich den Pc aus ganz einfach...

sie wusste meine Raidzeiten, und zu den Zeiten hatte sie eh nie bock was mit mir zu machen (19 bis 24 Uhr)
und dann hat sie mich die 3 tage abends halt in ruhe gelassen.. und da ich sowieso im Fenstermodus gespielt habe konnten wir noch über ICQ Chatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich spiel ja eh ned mehr


----------



## Marvlol (4. August 2008)

Quantin schrieb:


> ob wir das wissen wollen? nunja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jenau 111!!


----------



## prontopronto (4. August 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Alles ist gefährlich, wenn man es im Überfluss tut. Mal mehr, mal weniger.
> 
> Riggedi



Stimmt, zum Beispiel zuviel Schokolade essen, und antiproportional dazu Zähne zu putzen. SCNR


----------



## kolopol (4. August 2008)

Konov schrieb:


> Habe deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen, irgendwie überlesen. Schön geschrieben!
> 
> Meine Freundin wäre mir auch wichtiger als jedes Computerspiel, da sie mir viel gibt, was man durch Spiele nicht bekommen kann. MMOs sind ein Zeitfressendes Hobby und auch Schule und Beruf müssen da vorgehen. Umso schöner ist es, wenn man später sorglos ist und in seiner Freizeit genug Zeit dafür übrig hat.
> Aber Erlebnisse mit meiner Freundin möchte ich nicht missen, in Relation zu einem Computerspiel.




100 % sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer seine Beziehung für WoW vernachlässigt, ist nicht mehr zu retten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torpedo979 (4. August 2008)

Kurze und eindeutige Antwort:

Ja.

:-(


----------



## Gunjah (4. August 2008)

Als ich damals mit WoW angefangen habe, hat mir meine Freundin immer neugierig über die Schulter geschaut. Daraus resultierte dann irgendwann ihr eigener Char, eine Taurin, Druide. Da sie immer mehr Gefallen an dem Spiel und der Tatsache fand, dass ingame auch viele meiner Freunde (die sie auch kennt) spielen, hatte sie sich einen eigenen Account zugelegt und WoW auf ihrem neuen Laptop installiert.

So haben wir sehr oft miteinander gequestet oder haben verschiedene Instanzen besucht, bis zu dem Tage, an dem sie keine Lust mehr hatte, nun ihren Account eingefroren hat und lieber andere Sachen tut. Da sie selber auch mal gespielt hat, bringt sie meinem WoW-Tun viel Verständnis entgegen. Da wir zusammen wohnen, haben wir folgende Regelungen getroffenen, mit denen wir sehr gut leben können - ich spiele nur Montags, Mittwochs und Sonntags ein paar Stunden nach der Arbeit bzw. mal spontan wenn sie z.B. lernen muss oder andere Dinge tut. Die anderen Tage widme ich ihr. 

Das funzt eigentlich alles ganz gut, somit kann ich im Bezug auf den TE nicht sagen, dass WoW schädlich für Beziehungen ist. Jedenfalls in meinem Fall. Kenne aber auch Freunde, deren Beziehungen auf Grund des Spiels zu Grunde gegangen sind, meist war jedoch die Ursache tiefergehend und nur das Zünglein an der Waage WoW.

Fazit: generell kann man sich kein Urteil darüber erlauben, ob WoW Beziehungskiller ist oder nicht. Ist halt von Beziehung zu Beziehung anders, jeder Mensch ist anders.


----------



## Silmarilli (4. August 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> du hast wohl noch kein Age of Conan gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jup ^^ das kann ich nur unterzeichnen
montag, donnerstag sonntag raid (sonntag untertags mit family) Dienstag Freitag Samstag Freundin
Mittwoch entweder freundin oder anderes ... RL-Freunde die kein WoW-zocken (hmm hab ich sowas noch) alternativ kara / ZA
Sonntag wird Raid fallen gelassen wenn family freundin oder freunde rufen wobei die wissen das es mein Abend in der Woche is wo ich entspannt ohne vorher arbeiten und so zocken kann von daher eher selten 
fixe raid tage montag und donnerstag und sonntag außer es läßt sich etwas nicht verschieben dann fällt der sonntag
twinken am Wochenende wenn ich von meinem mausi heimkomm
farmen für Raids beim morgendlichen Kaffee vor der Arbeit .-)
ich weiss jetzt schon was ich wann wo wie in den nächsten drei bis vier wochen mache *kopf - tisch - kopf - tisch*

naja ich liebe meine Freundin meine Familie meine Freunde (bis zu einem gewissen Grad) und mein EINZIGES Hobby ... neben bücher lesen... nämlich WoW 
hab nen 40-h-job als führende Kraft (erhalten durch WoW-Bekanntschaften .-) und erfreu mich des lebens 

es is teilweise mit etwas disziplin verbunden aber was tut man nicht für die "Lieben" seines Lebens :-)

lg Sily


----------



## neo1986 (4. August 2008)

Frauen meckern über alles was männern spaß macht aber man darf nichts über ihre hobbys sagen sonst sind sie gleich eingeschnappt. Das is bei denen so!


----------



## Seratos (4. August 2008)

Ich hab ne freundin, und nehm mir alle zeit der welt für sie, und wenn sie mal nicht da ist, kann ich auch zoggen, so gibts keinen streß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (4. August 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Was ich mit meinen Aussagen eigentlich sagen will, das es totaler Schwachsinn ist, das WoW schädlich für Beziehungen ist. Man muss halt nur die richtige treffen.




Bingo ! und wenn es soviel WOW ist das es einem schon selbst schadet , da kann auch der partner nix mehr dran ändern. Da muss man schon selbst den "Stecker" ziehen


----------



## Malakas (4. August 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Frauen meckern über alles was männern spaß macht aber man darf nichts über ihre hobbys sagen sonst sind sie gleich eingeschnappt. Das is bei denen so!




Seit wann haben Frauen Hobbies ?


----------



## gorlash (4. August 2008)

Also ich bin auch durch meinen Freund zu WOW gekommen. Hab das am Anfang gehasst wenn er gespielt hat wenn wir 
zusammen waren. Nun spielen wir zusammen Muss sagen, das ist viel besser wie anders


----------



## siqq (4. August 2008)

suche ne freundin die wow zockt, /w me D:

ich denk mal wenns ne einseitige sache is, is es auf jeden fall schädlich.
is halt ne sache, der man dann mehr aufmerksamkeit schenkt als dem partner.
und das gefällt niemandem. ^^


----------



## youngceaser (4. August 2008)

mhh denke des mus jeder selber wissen wenn es deine freundin stört das du so lange spielst dann must du dich halt entscheiden oder einfach mal mit ihr sprechen


----------



## Avenenera (4. August 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich....wenn eure alte will dass ihr mit einem Hobby aufhört, verlass sie.
> 
> Ich hätte kein Bock mich so kontrollieren zu lassen, hol ich mir eben ne neue die das Wort Toleranz kennt, ist mir auch egal was ihre Hobbies sind.



1. Tja dann hast du sie auch nicht geliebt wenn du nichtmal dran denkst damit aufzuhören

2. Find ich es unter alles Sau so zu tun als wären Frauen nur Sachen die man wie Spielzeug Austauscht weil es nicht richtig funktioniert


----------



## Lillyan (4. August 2008)

Wenn man seinen Partner liebt verbringt man auch gern Zeit mit ihm und versteckt sich nicht jede Nacht hinter einem Monitor und schenkt ihr keine Aufmerksamkeit. Eure Freundinnen fordern sicherlich nicht, daß ihr WoW an den Nagel hängt, aber es sollte doch zumindest schon ausgeglichen sein. Ich und mien Freund spielen beide WoW, aber sobald WoW für ihn oder mich einen höheren Stellenwert einnimmt als das Interesse aneinander würde ich mir ernsthaft Sorgen um die Beziehung machen.


----------



## Hex (4. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mein freund hat mich wegen wow verlassen ^^



Meine freundin indirekt auch ;/ Also wenn man es übertreiben tut is es auf jeden fall ein beziehungskiller!


----------



## Lisutari (4. August 2008)

Mein Freund hat mich auch wegen Wow verlassen gut waren erst 3 Monate zusammen und wenn ihn so was schon stöhrt kann ich ihm auch nich helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auserdem: Er spielt auch WoW und auf /played hab ich nur 2 Tage mehr


----------



## Silmarilli (4. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat mich auch wegen Wow verlassen gut waren erst 3 Monate zusammen und wenn ihn so was schon stöhrt kann ich ihm auch nich helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



vielleicht hat er dich ja "für" wow verlassen *fg*


----------



## Frostnova (4. August 2008)

ich hab mir zwar nicht alles durchgelesen und werde es auch nach diesem post nicht mehr tun, weil es sowieso immer der gleiche kack ist.

alles, egal was, was man in einer extremen weise vetretet, ob es sich um essen, sport, zocken etc. etc. handelt, endet fast immer zwangsweise im ende einer partnerschaftlichen beziehung sofern sich der partner nicht an dieser art und weise beteiligt oder man absprachen vereinbart hat (an die sich früher oder später eh keiner mehr hält)

wie doof muss man eigentlich sein um sich sowas nicht selber denken zu können?
und num zum TE: wenn dir was an deiner freundin liegt, dann solltest du mal mit ihr genau bereden, bis zu welchem punkt sie dies alles noch erträgt. ansonsten dürftest du dir über sowas bald keine gedanken mehr machen......aber egal, wow bleibt dir treu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (4. August 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> vielleicht hat er dich ja "für" wow verlassen *fg*


Hehe der spruch ist super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (4. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo? noch nie was von Kino oder sonstwas gehört? Beschäftige dich vll mit deiner freundin un wenn sie nich da is dann zock WoW, dann ist es nioch schädlich, nur wenn man nur vorm PC hockt bis 3 Uhr is klar würd mcih auch ziemlich nerven


----------



## Nania (4. August 2008)

Mein Freund und ich spielen beide, aber ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, ihn anzumosern, weil er irgendwas macht, was ich nicht mache. Er beschwert sich auch nicht, wenn ich Geige spiele und er dabei ist, oder irgendwas anders macht. ich finde, ein bisschen Toleranz kann schon nicht schaden und ist durchaus förderlich.


----------



## Lillyan (4. August 2008)

Nania schrieb:


> Mein Freund und ich spielen beide, aber ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, ihn anzumosern, weil er irgendwas macht, was ich nicht mache. Er beschwert sich auch nicht, wenn ich Geige spiele und er dabei ist, oder irgendwas anders macht. ich finde, ein bisschen Toleranz kann schon nicht schaden und ist durchaus förderlich.



Sicherlich, "mal" ist das ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Aber stell dir vor den Freund würde jeden tag vorm PC hocken und dich komplett ignorieren... kein gemeinsames Ausgehen mehr, kein gemeinsames zu Bett gehen, keine Gespräche. Da würde deine Toleranz auch irgendwann aufhören, oder?


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (4. August 2008)

Hab meine Freundin über WOW kennengelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. August 2008)

Sagt euren WoW-süchtigen Freunden doch mal:
"Du, ich such mir noch einen zweiten Freund. Dich hab ich um rumzufrusten, den anderen hol ich mir für meinen Spaß."
Wenn sie dann mit "kk" oder"lol, mach doch n00b" antworten wisst ihr, was ihr zu tun habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RL >> WoW

Wem das nicht klar ist... naja.


----------



## Gutebesserung (4. August 2008)

Wenn man etwas übertreibt kann alles schädlich sein für eine Beziehung. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sein : wenn ich eine Freundin hätte die mich bis 3 Uhr alleine da sitzen lässt, und lieber einen Computer anstarrt, der wäre ich schon längst davon gelaufen. Ich hab eher das gefühl das deine Freundin dich schon verdammt liebt da sie das überhaupt so mitmacht und deinen Computer nicht schon lange aus dem Fenster geworfen hat. Lass den Computer lieber stehen. Ein gutes Spiel findet sich leicht, eine gute Frau ist verdammt schwer zu halten.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (4. August 2008)

omg ... sorry aber...

Wenn die Freundin quengelt, man aber um 3 Uhr Nachts IMMER noch vor WoW hängt... macht man was falsch :/

Ich zocke viel und Ausgiebig, meine Freundin inzwischen auch, aber die Beziehung Geht vor...

Bei 3 Raidabenden die Woche ... Hat man noch 4 Abende die man zusammen was machen kann...


----------



## Gnorgh (4. August 2008)

Die Antwort ist sehr einfach:

WoW ist NICHT schädlich für eine Beziehung. Schädlich kann nur sein, was man daraus macht.
Selbst wenn der Partner / die Partnerin nichts von WoW hält, wird er / sie idR nichts gegen WoW spielen prinzipiell haben und man wird dazu kommen, WoW zu spielen, ohne die Beziehung zu stören. Wenn man jedoch viel mehr zockt, als es dem Partner recht sein kann, oder aber der Partner prinzipiell wegen eines Computerspiels Stress macht, dann läuft in der Beziehung eindeutig was falsch. Die Ursache dafür ist dann aber nicht das Spiel sondern eben die Art und Weise, wie damit umgegangen wird!

Grüße


----------



## Rasgaar (4. August 2008)

Wenn der eine immer bei seinen Freunden hockt und Bier säuft und Fussball guckt, dann gehts auch auseinander in der Beziehung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt immer drauf an wie intensiv man WoW zockt.
Spätestens dann wenn die Freundin nackt im Bett liegt und wartet und man nur noch schnell ne Daily erledigen will, dann sollte man sich doch so langsam Gedanken machen ;D

Meine Zukünftige Ex sollte auch eher ein Gamerchick sein als ne Partynudel. Gemeinsame Interessen binden eher auf Dauer... 
(Muss ja nicht gleich WoW sein, wollt mir eh schon lange mal ne PS3 kaufen, bräuchte nur einen guten Grund *g*)


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2008)

Hm... 
bei den meisten kann ich einfach nur noch sagen (in respektive auf meinen Lieblingsfailthread) "Failed at RL!"
Hobbies egal welcher Art seinem Partner vorziehen ist mehr als schwachsinnig und die Herren Machos und Bitchcheckaz können auch mal ruhig zurück zur Realität kommen :-)
Ihr seid nicht endgeil und besser wenn ihr eure Freundin behandelt als wären eure Hosen mind. 3x3m breit und ihr könntet sie nach belieben austauschen... 
Und zu WoW... durch das Setting, die Itemspirale etc. pp. ist es in WoW nunmal erforderlich seine gesamte Zeit ins Spiel zu investieren wenn man was erreichen will... daran liegt das Problem... also ja... WoW ist im Extremsten Maße schädlich...  andere Dinge sind auch Schädliche... aber WoW ist da wohl doch mit unter den ersten 10 Gründen die Beziehung zwangsweise zu beenden...


----------



## neo1986 (4. August 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Seit wann haben Frauen Hobbies ?


Naja ich zähle Shoppen und meckern als hobby.


----------



## Lianara*mk* (4. August 2008)

Also wenn man ne beziehung hat sollte man schon seinen Partner vorziehen. 
Ich selber spiele auch schon ewigkeiten aber wenn ich ne freundin habe ist wow nur ein spiel das ich spielen kann wenn ich alleine bin.
Wen ich Raiden will dan sag ich es ihr aber dan gehe ich auch nur max 2 mal die woche raiden den rest der zeit will ich nach möglichkeiten mit ihr verbringen.
WoW hat in meinem Leben auch nen sehr hohen stellenwert aber wenn es um eine beziehung geht  Pro für freundin, das was mir eine freundin geben kann werde ich von WoW nie bekommen können (damit meine ich nicht nur sex)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch wenn man was ereichen möchte im spiel muss man nicht seine gesamte zeit da rein investieren, wenn du eine gute gilde hast die gerne und oft raiden geht dann macht es denen auch nix aus wen du sagst leute so und so schauts aus ich raide gerne mit euch aber meine freundin ist mir wichtiger die werden das schon verstehen.
und es gibt nix schöneres als mit der freundin irgendwo was gutes zu essen oder ins kino zu gehen und die Natur hat schönere landschaften als ihr sie in WoW jemals finden werdet.

und solang ich keine freundin hab zock ich halt wieder bissel mehr WoW geh mehr raiden wie gesagt solange ich keine hab^^


----------



## WatchYaBack (4. August 2008)

Lianara*mk* schrieb:


> Also wenn man ne beziehung hat sollte man schon seinen Partner vorziehen.
> Ich selber spiele auch schon ewigkeiten aber wenn ich ne freundin habe ist wow nur ein spiel das ich spielen kann wenn ich alleine bin.
> Wen ich Raiden will dan sag ich es ihr aber dan gehe ich auch nur max 2 mal die woche raiden den rest der zeit will ich nach möglichkeiten mit ihr verbringen.
> WoW hat in meinem Leben auch nen sehr hohen stellenwert aber wenn es um eine beziehung geht  Pro für freundin, das was mir eine freundin geben kann werde ich von WoW nie bekommen können (damit meine ich nicht nur sex)
> ...



Kann dir da nur zustimmen. Die Freundin muss vorgehen sonst braucht ihr keine beziehung führen, wenn sie nur unter eurer WoW-Sucht leidet. Bei mir hat sich WoW auch verringert, da ich 1 Jahr ne Freundin hatte(nicht wegen WoW war schluss). Darunter hat zwar das Raiden gelitten, aber wenn es eine gute Gilde ist, wird sie das verstehen. WoW ist nunmal nur ein Spiel. Eine Freundin zu haben is etwas anderes, was ganz anderes. Sie hat mich weggebracht von WoW. Zwar spiele ich wieder mehr aber auch nur noch Raids.


----------



## Turican (4. August 2008)

Wenn eine Beziehung wegen einem Spiel zerbricht,war sie vorher auch nichts wert.


----------



## Ichtot71 (4. August 2008)

sry falscher thread


----------



## Lisutari (4. August 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Naja ich zähle Shoppen und meckern als hobby.


Sag mal, hast du schon einmal daran gedacht viel Geld zu verdienen indem du ein Klischeebuch schreibst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freezer_style (4. August 2008)

Manche Storys sind schon heftig wenn man sie liest. Ich muss sagen Spiele gern Wow und ich hab dadurch auch meine jetzige Frendinn kennengelernt und wir sind zusammen glücklich. In meinem Fall muss ich sagen hat mir WoW in Sachen Beziehung geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich zocken wir nicht 24/7 aber es ist ein gemeinsames Hobby das wir nachgehen. Und die Beziehung leidet nicht darunter da wir uns auch viel Zeit für uns nehmen.

So long


----------



## dabrain1 (4. August 2008)

also wenn die freundin keine beziehung zu WoW hat, schadet es der besiehung auf jeden fall. hab es am eigenen leib erfahren und durchs zocken meine freundin verloren. war zwar ned der einzige grund aber der größte:-(


----------



## Morphes (4. August 2008)

ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen!

muss jedoch ganz klar sagen NEIN. WOW ist nicht schädlich für eine Beziehung!!

OB ich mich jetzt zurücklege und ein Gutes Buch lese, mich mit einem Freund treffe oder wow spiele ist vollkommen Jacke,was du allerdings nicht machen solltest ist wow deiner Freundin vorzuziehen!

Naja alles in Maßen halt

Bitte korrigiert mich für den fall das ich danaben liege :-)


----------



## Tumasz (4. August 2008)

*Ja!! *

Spiele in letzter zeit auch sehr viel und es kommt immer häufiger bei streitgesprächen das wort PC vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss das bissl reduzieren ..


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Tumasz schrieb:


> *Ja!! *
> 
> Spiele in letzter zeit auch sehr viel und es kommt immer häufiger bei streitgesprächen das wort PC vor
> 
> ...


selbsterkenntnis is der erste weg und ich wette deine freundin hat mittel dich vom pc abzulenken^^


----------



## Curentix (4. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mein freund hat mich wegen wow verlassen ^^


cool, richtig so!


----------



## Yagilius (4. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was ist Dir wichtiger, die Freundin oder WoW? Denke genau darüber nach..... 

btw WoW, Beziehungskiller No.1!


----------



## the Huntress (4. August 2008)

Naja nur zu sagen das WoW ein Beziehungskiller ist, ist etwas verallgemeinert.

Jedes Hobby was man zuviel ausübt und womit man den Partner vernachlässigt kann diesen gegen den Strich gehen.

Ob mein Freund jetzt zuviel WoW zocken würde oder ständig sich regionale Fußballspiele oder die Bundesliga im TV anschaut, ich sehe da keinen Unterschied drin.

Wobei Sachen wie Fußball ja noch als ,,normal" beziehungsweise ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ,,männertypisch" gelten. Ich beneide jetzt schon meine Kinder und Kindeskinder, bei denen ein MMORPG als Hobby selbstverständlich sein wird. Außer bis dahin traten keine Faktoren wie Krieg oder verstärkter Klimawandel ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Napexus (4. August 2008)

also der oder die jenigen die WoW zocken wenn der freund oder freundin da is, der hat sie nicht alle, tut mir leid is aber so!!!
Beziehung, Freunde etc. haben vorrang und net irgendein spiel!!!!!
Ich hab auch ne freundin, ich zock aber nur wenn sie nicht da ist oder schläft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Èlun (4. August 2008)

Napexus schrieb:


> also der oder die jenigen die WoW zocken wenn der freund oder freundin da is, der hat sie nicht alle, tut mir leid is aber so!!!
> Beziehung, Freunde etc. haben vorrang und net irgendein spiel!!!!!
> Ich hab auch ne freundin, ich zock aber nur wenn sie nicht da ist oder schläft
> 
> ...




stimmt


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (4. August 2008)

Es ist sicherlich nicht Beziehungsfördernd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (4. August 2008)

Nemain schrieb:


> Es ist sicherlich nicht Beziehungsfördernd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt darauf an wie das Paar damit umgeht.

Alles was man im Überfluss macht, kann mehr oder weniger schädlich für sich selbst oder den Partner sein, wie unser lieber Riggedi ein paar Seiten vorher sagte.


----------



## Gocu (4. August 2008)

naja wenn ich z.B. Sachen lese wie "Mein Freund hat mich wegen WoW verlassen" denke ich Euch ist das Spiel wichtiger als Menschliche Beziehungen? Ich finde sowas ist echt krank...


----------



## neo1986 (4. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast du schon einmal daran gedacht viel Geld zu verdienen indem du ein Klischeebuch schreibst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein aber danke für den tippe und naja wer sich angesprochen fühlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 selber schuld.


----------



## the Huntress (4. August 2008)

Aha ich soll selber Schuld sein das andere Frauen gerne shoppen gehen, das euch anscheinend gegen den Strich geht, und ich mir sowas dann in einem Forum anhören darf?

Immer diese Klischees/Verallgemeinerungen.


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. August 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> wie gut das ich keine freundin habe ich kann machen was ich will^^ schreibe z.b gerade nackt mit euch xD


omg lol

ganz ehrlich:Hör lieber auf mit WoW....oder du überredest deine Freundin zum Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dlub (4. August 2008)

Ich hab zusammen mit meiner Freundin WoW angefangen und wir spielen nun schon seit über 9 monaten Glücklich zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (4. August 2008)

the schrieb:


> Aha ich soll selber Schuld sein das andere Frauen gerne shoppen gehen, das euch anscheinend gegen den Strich geht, und ich mir sowas dann in einem Forum anhören darf?
> 
> Immer diese Klischees/Verallgemeinerungen.


Wie ich schon gesagt hab Wer sich angeschprochen fühlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  selber schuld.


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. August 2008)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas übertreibt kann alles schädlich sein für eine Beziehung. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sein : wenn ich eine Freundin hätte die mich bis 3 Uhr alleine da sitzen lässt, und lieber einen Computer anstarrt, der wäre ich schon längst davon gelaufen. Ich hab eher das gefühl das deine Freundin dich schon verdammt liebt da sie das überhaupt so mitmacht und deinen Computer nicht schon lange aus dem Fenster geworfen hat. Lass den Computer lieber stehen. Ein gutes Spiel findet sich leicht, eine gute Frau ist verdammt schwer zu halten.


/2x sign


----------



## the Huntress (4. August 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon gesagt hab Wer sich angeschprochen fühlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bitte um eine vernünftige Erklärtung warum ich SELBER SCHULD sein soll, wenn andere die die selben Geschlechtsteile wie ich haben sowas tuen und ich nicht, aber trotzdem so etwas lesen muss.

Tut mir leid für diese Ausdrucksweise, aber ich bin gerade etwas sauer.

Du kannst mir auch eine Private Nachrichtg schicken um mir dies zu Erklären.


Ist es denn zuviel Verlangt wenn man, in diesem Falle, frau ab und zu gegen die Klischees ankämpft?


----------



## Eschar (4. August 2008)

Also wenn man schon überlegen muss was wichtiger ist, RL oder WOW dann kann schon was nicht stimmen. 
Wie kann man ein Spiel jemanden vorziehen? 

Verstehe ich nicht!


----------



## Psamathe (4. August 2008)

so langsam versteh ich die welt nicht mehr xD
ich ging immer davon aus, das ein grosser teil der wow community mehr oder weniger erwachsene und vernünftige menschen sind. (hier gibts sogar eltern etc.) aber wie ich sehe schaffen es einige nicht mal zwischen RL und einem PC- spiel zu unterscheiden ...
der thread war ja anfangs ganz interessant aber mittlerweile versteh ich net, wieso man immer noch behauptet n spiel sei ein beziehungskiller. net das spiel sondern der spieler ist net wirklich beziehungsfördernd. wer nicht mal fähig ist mal die finger von der maus zu lassen hat es meiner meinung nach verdient verlassen zu werden. btw, wenn eure beziehung net funktioniert ist net wow schuld, sondern ihr selber. vielleicht sollte man mal einsehn, dass man die schuld net immer bei allem und jedem suchen sollte sondern einfach mal vor der eigenen tür kehrt


----------



## Melten (4. August 2008)

Quantin schrieb:


> aber ich sag mal so, wenn meine freundin da ist dann hat das priorität!
> ich meine, es is doch kein wunder wenn die freundin sich blöd vorkommt, wenn sie die ganze zeit nur rumsitzt während man selber zockt.
> wenn ihr zusammenwohnt dann gibt es ja wohl auch zeiten wo man zocken kann,
> aber auch zeiten wo man die kiste einfach mal aus lässt!
> ...



100% /sign

wenns soweit geht das WoW wichtiger ist als die Beziehung würd ich mir ernsthafte Gedanken machen


----------



## Kayano (4. August 2008)

Mein Freund und ich spielen beide. Ich denke gerade deshalb ist das Problem WoW relativ klein. Ein Trennungsgrund? Für uns nicht ^^ 
a: man kann spaß im Spiel haben, zusammen MH, BT und SWP raiden und kennt die gleichen Leute.
b: wenn man dann doch kein Bock auf WoW hat gibts immernoch die Variante doch einfach was anderes zu machen.
Wenn er bei mir ist oder ich bei ihm is WoW zweitrangig, man hat die gemeinsamen Raidtage (wegen gemeinsamer Gilde) und der Rest des Tages und die restlichen 4 Wochentage gehören ihm/mir.

Achja, wenn ich nicht WoW spielen würde und mein Freund hinge den ganzen Tag davor würd ich mich trennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann da einige Mädels schon verstehen ^^
Aber wenn Männer mal die Geduld hätten ihren Freundinnen das Spiel näher, von Anfang an (Lv 1 Char) zu zeigen, glaubt mir, viele werden begeistert sein und überlaufen :> (Oh... hmmm... Shoppingtussies und Snobs ausgenommen)


----------



## Emptybook (4. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja auf die Frage ob WoW schädlich ist!


----------



## Chillers (4. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Najaaa, man sollte schon dosiert spielen und noch andere Sachen wahrnehmen. Besonders wenn das Wetter schön ist,
Arbeit/Studium/Ausbildung, Sport/sonstige Hobbys und Freunde/Familie rufen.

Oder zu 2. spielen, obwohl das Engagement, Interesse (welche Leute;wie weit kommen;raiddrill) auseinander gehen kann,
was zusätzliche Probleme schafft. Besonders heikel ist es, wenn beide dieselbe Klasse hochziehen und sich nicht ergänzen.
Habe bei Leuts schon Zoff deswegen erlebt oder der Partner war nur on, um zu kontrollieren.

Da gibt es wie bei vielem kein eindeutiges *Rezept*, muss man selber sehen.


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. August 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Spätestens dann wenn die Freundin nackt im Bett liegt und wartet und man nur noch schnell ne Daily erledigen will...


*ROFL*, der ist Kult, die Daily farm ich fast jeden Tag ab *lol*


und LOL @  WoW-Beziehungskiller-Heulsusen. Dann sucht euch ne passende Freundin. Komisch nur das es bei mir klappt mit der Beziehung und dabei spielt meine Freundin kein PC geschweige denn das sie einen besitzt. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Hobbies, die jeder für sich nachgehen kann und man hat gemeinsame Hobbies die man zusammen macht ( damit mein ich jetzt nicht nur diese Daily " Intim Nacked " ) sondern z.B. auf uns bezogen, auf Konzerte zu gehen.

Weiß zwar nicht wie alt hier alle sind, aber hab den Eindruck das bei einigen noch ein junges Alter im Pass steht und somit eine gewisse Reife fehlt.


----------



## Tumasz (5. August 2008)

Wie bringe ich mein mädel dazu wow zu zocken ? Tipps ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alterac (10. August 2008)

das problem liegt ganz klar NICHT bei deiner perle! sondern ganz sicher bei dir ^^ junkie nenn ich sowas


----------



## VK-Chilla (10. August 2008)

ja sit es /closed pls


----------



## Karastef (10. August 2008)

simple Antwort: Ja!


----------



## Karius (10. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist natürlich auch nicht so schlau WoW zu spielen wenn sie da ist ^^
Wozu kommt sie dann überhaupt?


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (10. August 2008)

krasse sachen  hier   war bei mir auch mal so ...


----------



## yezz (10. August 2008)

wenn der wowspielende partner nicht nur am pc hängt und sich um die beziehung kümmert, ist das meiner ansicht nach kein problem. 
bei meinem freund und mir hats gut geklappt. er hatte 2 mal in der woche seinen raidabend was von mir akzeptiert wurde, nur dann hab ich irgendwann auch angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man sollte einfach zeigen, dass wow hinter dieser person steht, dann kann diese eben eher mal akzeptieren, wenns mal was länger dauert mit dem wow zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaugummiPrinzesschen (11. August 2008)

[/QUOTE]





Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also wenn mein Freund bis nachts zocken würde und ich müsste danebensitzen und würde keine Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, würd ich mich nicht mal mehr damit beschäfigen den Laptop auszumachen, sondern wäre so schnell wie möglich weg.


Bei mir und meinem Freund war WoW nie ein Problem, ich hab seine zwei Raidtage in der Woche akzeptiert, war dann eben mit Freunden unterwegs oder bin zu Hause geblieben und hab mich da beschäfigt.  Wenn ich bei ihm war hat er auch nur dann gespielt, wenn ich selbst was anderes machen musste (Uni-Hausaufgaben, Referate...) und darum biten aufzuhören musste ich nie, weil ich ihm wichtiger war als das Spiel.

Nach 6 Monaten hab ich selbst angefangen WoW zu spielen... Ab und an mal zusammen zu spielen ist ganz schön. Trotzdem machen wir noch viel andees, das Wochenende ist und bleibt raidfrei und meistens auch WoW-frei, weil es uns wichtiger ist was mit Freunden zu unternehmen oder mal ne Tag zu zweit zu genießen.

Solange man das Spiel in Maßen genießt und es nicht das Leben bestimmt, wird es bestimmt nicht zum Problem. Nicht das Spiel ist Beziehungskiller sondern wie die Menschen mit dem Spiel umgehen... Jedes andere "genormte" Hobby kann genauso Beziehungskiler sein, bei mir ging frühere eine Beziehung an seinem Sportwahn kaputt, weil ihm das wichtiger war als ich und viel zu zeitinteniv.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (11. August 2008)

KaugummiPrinzesschen schrieb:


> Also wenn mein Freund bis nachts zocken würde und ich müsste danebensitzen und würde keine Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, würd ich mich nicht mal mehr damit beschäfigen den Laptop auszumachen, sondern wäre so schnell wie möglich weg.
> 
> 
> Bei mir und meinem Freund war WoW nie ein Problem, ich hab seine zwei Raidtage in der Woche akzeptiert, war dann eben mit Freunden unterwegs oder bin zu Hause geblieben und hab mich da beschäfigt.  Wenn ich bei ihm war hat er auch nur dann gespielt, wenn ich selbst was anderes machen musste (Uni-Hausaufgaben, Referate...) und darum biten aufzuhören musste ich nie, weil ich ihm wichtiger war als das Spiel.
> ...



Hundertprozentige Zustimmung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin zwar zur Zeit alleine und spiele daher ca an 3 Abenden in der Woche WoW, würde es aber genauso sehen, dass die sozialen Beziehungen vorrangig sind und man WoW um diese Beziehungen herum drapiert- und nicht umgekehrt. Ausserdem macht WoW gar keinen Spass mehr, wenn man es zu exessiv betreibt.


----------



## Fire bone (11. August 2008)

Für mich gilt: Rl vor WoW 
und das sollte hier auch bei den meisten anderen so sein denk ich mal. Leute vergesst net das ist nen spiel , nen verdammt gutes spiel^^, aber nur nen spiel.

lg


----------



## Outrager (11. August 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> wie gut das ich keine freundin habe ich kann machen was ich will^^ schreibe z.b gerade nackt mit euch xD


Das geht aber auch wenn man eine Freundin hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE
Jup, es ist schädlich für jegliche Art von Beziehungen...
Ob Freundin, Kollegenkreis, was auch immer.

Bei mir hab ich bemerkt, dass ich oft nicht in die Schule (Weiterbildung am Abend) gegangen bin.
Stattdessen ging ich nach Hause und zockte oft WoW. Naja, für die Prüfungen im Juli hat's trotzdem gereicht! *g*


Wer spielt WoW ohne irgendwas erreichen zu wollen? Mir ist niemand bekannt...
Jeder hat irgend ein Ziel, sei es ein Set zu vervollständigen (PvP, PvE, beides?), einen Beruf auf max. zu skillen.
Ruf farmen, irgend ein Item/Rezept holen, irgend eine Goldlimite zu knacken ... gibt ja so vieles!
Twinks leveln (ich z.B. arbeite jetzt an meinem Priester, der soll baldmöglichst auch endlich 70 sein).

Wer keine Ziele hat spielt nicht WoW!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ist auch nur meine Meinung, WoW find ich aber das falsche Spiel um mal kurz so nebenbei etwas zu zocken.
Da eignen sich Sportspiele oder Shooter doch etwas mehr.


Edit:
wtf, vorhin waren's noch 2 Seiten und jetzt bin ich auf Seite 10 gelanden, nicht schlecht Leute, gebt Gas!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarbur (11. August 2008)

Meine Freundin hat sich damals von WoW als es erschienen ist anstecken lassen. Zuerst war sie auch abgeneigt und hat angefangen zu nörgeln wenn ich zuviel gespielt habe. Als Sie sich dann selbst einen Char erstellt hat konnte es garnicht schnell genug gehen das Sie ihren eigenen Account bekommt (war damals schwierig weil WoW für einige Wochen ausverkauft war, Ihr Spiel hat somit 60 Euro über E-Bay gekostet). 

Heute spielen wir immer noch zusammen und sind inzwischen verheiratet.


----------



## KenosDark (11. August 2008)

Oh ja meine Freundin hat auch gemeckert. Dann hat sie WoW für sich gefunden und zockt jetzt fast so viel wie ich uahaha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (11. August 2008)

Tumasz schrieb:


> Wie bringe ich mein mädel dazu wow zu zocken ? Tipps ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde mir eher mal überlegen wie du vom PC loskommst wenn sie da ist oder etwas mit dir unternehmen will.


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2008)

Ich spiele selbst WoW und verbringe teilweise sehr viel Zeit damit, vor allem wenn ich ein bestimmtes Ziel erreichen will, aber trotzdem stehe ich dem Spiel auch kritisch gegenüber. Leider habe ich die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass der persönliche Ehrgeiz und vor allem auch die Spielsucht manchen Spielern weitaus sind,  als Schule, Beruf oder Familie. Selbst wenn in einer Beziehung beide Partner aktiv spielen, gibt es immer einen, der mehr Zeit vor dem Rechner verbringt und einen, der darunter leidet. Meine letzte Beziehung ist daran zerbrochen, dass mein damaliger Freund selbst in meiner Anwesenheit stundenlang gezockt und dabei nicht ein Wort mit mir gewechselt hat. Ich habe mir daraufhin einen Chara auf seinem Server angeschafft, damit ich wenigstens ingame mit ihm kommunizieren kann, aber selbst wenn man selbst zockt, heißt das nicht, dass man Lust dazu hat, ununterbrochen über Aggro, Raids und neue Mounts zu reden. Und früher oder später kommt jemand zu kurz, meistens der, der hilflos danebensteht, während sein Partner gänzlich den Bezug zur Realität verliert. Selbst wenn man aktiv und erfolgsorientiert spielt, sollte man sich hin und wieder Auszeiten gönnen und andere Dinge tun. Vor allem soziale Kontakte sind wichtig und bringen einen im Leben auf lange Sicht eher weiter, als die Kumpels aus der Gilde.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (11. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mein freund hat mich wegen wow verlassen ^^



hm ok du bist hübsch...

hast du es übertrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (11. August 2008)

Ja.


----------



## Lizard King (11. August 2008)

WOW zerstört euer Soziales Gefüge!

kommt damit klar oder lasst es gleich bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dwarreg (11. August 2008)

das beste und gesündeste was man machen kann is einfach die freundin bzw. den freund zum spielen zu bringen, da wir eh alle wissen, dass das spiel schnell abhängig macht und in folge dessen ihr dann der große held seit der alles weiß über wow


----------



## Neophytee (11. August 2008)

ja ganz einfach ja ich habe aufeghört mit wow meiner freunin zuliebe! wenn du mit equip mithalten willst bist du lange beschäftigt.... das macht einfach alles kaputt . es sei den du levelst nru und bsit auch mal bei deiner freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wow ist und bleibt eine grosse suchtgefahr mein rat an alle hört auf und kümmert euch mal um eure freundin ! oder freunde!


----------



## Outrager (11. August 2008)

@Deanne
... übel übel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Jarbur & KenosDark
Jetzt sitzt ihr täglich zusammen vor der Kiste und zockt WoW zusammen?
Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ehrlich gesagt würde es mir (für den Moment) sicher auch gefallen eine Freundin/Frau zu haben die mit mir WoW zockt.
Aber auf Dauer, kann das gut gehen? ...

@dwarreg
Dann ist man der InGame-WoW-Held der alles über das Game zu scheinen weiss.
Ausserhalb von WoW kann der Typ dann nichts? Oder nicht viel... und WoW wird IRGENDWANN auch sterben, dass ist der Lauf der Zeit.
Was hat der ex-WoW-Held dann noch? Nichts mehr...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (11. August 2008)

Hm, ich gehe ja mit flotten Schritten auf die 40 zu und gehöre damit wohl zu den "reiferen" Jahrgängen hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich abends gegen 19 Uhr die Zeit habe, mich an das Spiel zu setzen, ist mir völlig klar, dass dies ein zeitlich eng begrenzter Trip nach Azeroth ist - selten mehr als 2- 3 Stunden. Und da so wenig Zeit zur Verfügung steht, nehme ich das Spiel und seine Inhalte sehr bewusst wahr - (glaube ich zumindest) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hetze nicht durch irgendwelche Contente, sondern mache jede Quest sehr langsam und sorgfältig, schaue mir bisweilen die Spielumgebung sehr genau an, fliege schon mal einfach nur mit dem Flugmount durch die Gegend und setze mich auf eine Bergspitze, der Aussicht wegen. Oder ich reite durch die Gegend und baue Mineralien ab,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gleiches gilt für Instanzen und PVP - ob ich gewinne oder verliere, ob die Gruppe mal whiped oder nicht - ich betrachte das alles relativ gelassen und denke mir - hey schönes Spiel bisher ... denn WoW hat den Vorteil, dass es jede Handlung irgendwie honoriert und sei es nur in Form von ein paar Mineralien oder ein paar Items zum Verkauf oder Verbesserung meines Rufes bei Fraktion XY. Und nein - ich lege keinen Wert auf High End Equip - meine kleine Gnom Hexe läuft noch immer mit S1, blau und ein paar Karaitems herum - aber sie macht mir Spass.

Ich denke, wenn man WoW oder irgendein anderes Hobby, zu intensiv betreibt, leidet das Erleben darunter. Weil die Reizschwelle der Begeisterung und/oder Entspannung immer höher wird, muss der Input immer mehr gesteigert werden. Hierunter leidet dann natürlich alles andere - wie z.b. Beziehungen - betreibt man es hingegen in bestimmten Maßen bleibt der Spass am Spiel erhalten und man bleibt gleichzeitig Beziehungstauglich. Natürlich muss die Frau/Freundin dies akzeptieren und nachvollziehen können ---


----------



## Revan69 (11. August 2008)

Hum also ich und mein WoW haben keine beziehungsprobleme ...


----------



## Joker-81 (11. August 2008)

Also ich habe kein Problem WOW zu zocken.

Meine Freundin spielt seit Juni mit ihrem eigenen Account mit!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und vorher hielt es sich auch in Grenzen mit dem meckern.

Trotzdem sollte einem die Beziehung immer wichtiger sein als ein Spiel!!!


----------



## Trabdelok (11. August 2008)

also wenn die freundin nicht auch spielt, ist das spiel definitiv schädlich für jede beziehung, spätestens wenns mit wotlk wieder ans lvln geht, kannst es eh knicken....


----------



## lafina (11. August 2008)

hm, also mein Freund (damals auch noch Azubi bei uns im Markt. Ich 1.Jahr, Er kurz vor der Prüfung) ist extra auf den Server gewechselt auf dem ich 2 Monate vorher angefangen hatte (ein Kollege hatte die ganze zeit drüber gesprochen, da dachte ich ausprobieren schadet nicht)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf einmal flüsterte er mich im Spiel an, fragte ob er mir mit seinem 70iger Schurken helfen könnte und nach ein paar mal zusammen spielen lud er mich ins Kino ein.

Und nu? Sind wir über anderthalb Jahre zusammen, wohnen seid einem Jahr zusammen und spielen so gut wie jeden Abend WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In unserem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis spielen viele WOW zu Trennungen oder Krach wegen dem Spiel ist es da aber noch nie zu gekommen, man sollte einfach prioritäten setzten und unterscheiden. Real-life geht immer vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falconqueen (11. August 2008)

ich hab meinen ex auch sitzenlassen wg. wow, obwohl ich selbst spiele.
ausschlaggebend war ein wochenende, was komplett für seine neue wohnung geplant war, mit möbelkaufen etc... es gab viel zu tun.
wir wollten um 9 uhr samstag morgen los. tatsache war: er is um 7 uhr erst ins bett, weil er ubrs ausfarmen mußte.. (ja, das war alles noch pre BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) lol
also wurde es 13 uhr, bis er aus dem bett fiel.
danach gings direkt vor den pc "ich geh mal schnell ah checken, ich komm gleich, dann können wir los" -> 3 stunden später, er saß immer noch vorm pc, diesmal beschäftigt mit banki aufräumen,  hab ich wortlos meine sachen gepackt inkl. meinem pc, den ich mitgeschleppt hatte, hab gesagt ciao, keine antwort bekommen, habe ihm einen zettel vor die nase gelegt und bin gegangen.
nach einer stunde auf der autobahn bekam ich ne sms: "wo bistn du, ich wollte dir grad nen kuss geben..."

also sorry.. wer sich so in dieser virtuellen welt verloren hat, daß er nicht merkt, wenn die freundin den pc direkt 30 cm neben ihm abbaut, nicht sieht, daß ihm ein zettel zwischen brust und tasta gelegt wird mit der sarkastischen nachricht, wenn er aus dem gasthaus in og fällt möge er bitte zwei eiskalte milch mitbringen, weil im kühlschrank keine mehr is und nicht hört, daß die wohnungstür zuknallt und der rest der wohnung totenstill is, dem is nich mehr zu helfen.
tatsache ist auch, daß dieser mensch seinen arbeitsplatz verloren hat, weil er morgens nicht mehr aus dem bett und rechtzeitig zur schicht kam. selbst schuld.

tatsache ist auch, daß in meinem bekanntenkreis ein ehepaar das sorgerecht für seine 11jährige tochter verloren hat, weil beide nur noch in WOW anzutreffen waren und für die kleine keine zeit war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WOW ist etwas, was man in seiner freizeit macht. freizeit hat man dann, wenn alle anderen aufgaben erledigt sind, dazu gehört nicht nur der job, sondern auch die schule und die hausaufgaben, das lernen für klausuren etc.
und wenn ich der meinung bin, daß ich bis morgens um drei vor der kiste hängen darf, dann muß ich auch sicherstellen, daß darunter keine meiner pflichten leidet.
wenn ich manchmal sehe, daß im handelschat leute einen satz schreiben, bestehend aus maximal 10 worten, von denen mindestens 5 falschgeschrieben sind und dazu noch jegliche interpunktion fehlt, dann frag ich mich, ob diejenigen nicht lieber mal ein buch in die hand nehmen sollen.

ich will WOW nicht verteufeln mit meinen aussagen, denn ich bin selbst ein 24/7-zocker, wenn ich urlaub habe (!!!) bzw. am wochenende, es sei denn, ich hab mit freunden/family was geplant.
aber wahrscheinlich sehe ich das ganze mit anderen augen, weil ich wahrscheinlich doppelt so alt bin wie der gefühlte durchschnittszocker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum schluß noch ein paar worte an den threaderöffner und allen, denen es ähnlich geht:

egal, wie ihr eure prioriäten setzt, ihr werdet mit den konsequenzen daraus leben müssen.
eine freundin/ein freund ist greifbar. bunte bildchen auf einem bildschirm sind weg, wenn ihr den pc ausschaltet. und wenn dann keine freundin/kein freund da ist, dann ist das traurig. überlegts euch vorher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (11. August 2008)

wow zerstört nichts, und warum? (ist meine Meinung, also bitte nicht Steinigen weil ihr das anders seht)

nun:


1. Wenn man ein Spiel, vor seine Freunde und Partner stellt ist das schon ziemlich krass aber, ist das Spiel daran Schuld? NEIN.
2. Wenn der Partner Stunden/Tage nur vor dem PC hockt und man selber danaben steht, ist das Spiel daran Schuld? NEIN.

Begründung:

zu 1. Warum sollte ein Spiel daran Schuld sein, dass man seine Sozialenkontakte nicht mehr pflegt? Es sagt wohl kaum "Hey, du Spieler du darfst nicht rausgehen und etwas mit deinen Freunden machen."

zu 2. Wenn der Partner daneben steht und untätig bleibt könnte sich der Partner der so extrem Spielt denken "Wenn er nix sagt, ist es ihm/ihr egal". Ergreift die initiative, geht zum Pc sagt ihr wenn ihm/ihr dass ihr etwas machen wollt (NICHT PC SPIELEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) z. B. essen gehen, kino, shoppen, whatever. Falls er euch ignorieren sollte oder "jaja morgen vllt, lol der mob rofl" sagt. Zieht den Stecker raus und sagt deutlich und energisch "NEIN nicht morgen, HEUTE!!!!!"

mfg topper

ps: ich übernehme keine haftung für den tipp bei 2.


----------



## Jarbur (11. August 2008)

Outrager schrieb:


> @Jarbur & KenosDark
> Jetzt sitzt ihr täglich zusammen vor der Kiste und zockt WoW zusammen?
> Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ehrlich gesagt würde es mir (für den Moment) sicher auch gefallen eine Freundin/Frau zu haben die mit mir WoW zockt.
> Aber auf Dauer, kann das gut gehen? ...



Naja...andere gehen zusammen in Diskotheken, wir hassen die. Klar, wir gehen auch mal ins Kino, schauen uns einen Film an und fahren mal in Urlaub oder besuchen die Familie, aber statt nach der Arbeit wo man sowieso "kaputt" ist nur die Glotze einzuschalten und uns anzuschweigen spielen wir lieber WoW. Und das geht seit 2005 auch gut.


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

kommt auf die freundin an .. mit der einen gings ganz gut solange ich halt immer am freitag abend zeit hatte ;P
die andere .. naja .. dieses 95% hallo wie gehts dir im msn hat mich aufgeregt .. 


aber wenn deine freundin bei dir ist .. wiso dann zocken? da kann man schönere dinge machen ..


----------



## Gen91 (11. August 2008)

Meine (schlechten) Erfahrungen mit WoW beziehen sich jetzt nicht genau auf eine Beziehung mit einem Menschen (Freundin), sonder auf die Beziehung zwischen Klassenkameraden.

In meiner Klasse (einer 12.) spielen nur 2 Freunde und ich (von 34 Schülern) WoW, der Rest spielt entweder was anderes oder gar nich. 
Jetzt kommt es häufiger vor, dass man man von diesen "ich bin der Coolste" -Typen aus der Klasse angesprochen und gefragt wird, warum man sich am Freitag nich besoffen oder gekifft, sondern WoW gespielt hat. 

Es wird behauptet man hätte kein Reallife, wenn man in der Schulpause über WoW redet, man solle sich mehr mit dem wirklichen Leben befassen.

Da frage ich mich immer wieder, warum saufen die sich besinnungslos und sind schlecht in der Schule, wenn ihnen doch so viel am Reallife liegt. (Ich möchte damit jetzt nich sagen, dass mir wenig am Reallife liegt, aber alle drei Abende jedes Wochenendes immer nur Drogen zu nehmen und deßhalb immer schlechter in der Schule zu werden, finde ich schlimmer als WoW aktiv zu spielen, trotzdem genug an die frische Luft geht und in der Schule nicht schlechter zu werden.)


----------



## Mab773 (11. August 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> wie gut das ich keine freundin habe ich kann machen was ich will^^ schreibe z.b gerade nackt mit euch xD


ieh Oo


----------



## starfither (11. August 2008)

gott sei dank hat meine freundin mit pc oder konsolenspiele nichts am hut!!!! wenn ich am wochende zu ihr fahre kann ich einfach abschalten.....wenn sie bei mir ist dan ist der pc ganzes wochende aus und geht erst an wenn sie weg ist!!!!

kann es nicht verstehen die wow bevorzugen... in 10 jahren gehen server down und man hat keinen partner und schaut blöd in röhre oder zukunft....


----------



## Falconqueen (11. August 2008)

starfither schrieb:


> kann es nicht verstehen die wow bevorzugen... in 10 jahren gehen server down und man hat keinen partner und schaut blöd in röhre oder zukunft....



 da wird es genug geben, die dann den 9. twink hochleveln, um ihn auch noch auszurüsten aus lauter langeweile.... WEIL sie kein RL mehr haben... oder sie zocken diabloIII  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (11. August 2008)

Ich fand meine durch wow, in kara =D
Und es ist die liebe meines lebens^^
Also für mich ist wow nicht schädlich für beziehungen ;D


----------



## Lea1978 (11. August 2008)

Ich bin auch zu Wow durch meinen Verlobten gekommen... Habe ihn damals immer mal zugeschaut und irgendwann dann auch mal probiert..
Seitdem spielen wir zusammen.
Wir Raiden gemeinsam, wir Leveln gemeinsam.
Das schadet weder unserer Beziehung, noch uns.
Für andere ist es Tv, oder eben andere Dinge.
Aber dennoch gehen wir beide einer Arbeit nach und haben noch andere Hobbys.

Wir heiraten nun im November.
Ich denke, die vielen Päarchen die gepostet haben sprechen dafür, dass Wow in einer Beziehung funktionieren kann.
Für mich ist es immer noch etwas ganz besonderes wenn ich mit meinem Verlobten Raiden gehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An die Jungs, bei denen die Mädels schon ma meckern.
Zeigt Ihnen dass Wow nicht nur ein Spiel ist.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## neo1986 (11. August 2008)

*Meistens* ich betone *Meistens* sind doch so zimlich alle Hobbys von männern für eine Beziehung schädlich.

*Manche* mal wider die betonung auf *manche* Frauen wollen wirklich einen mann total ändern das nervt. Gugt nur mal Donnerstags abend Fehrnsehn "Das Model und der Freak"


----------



## rko87 (11. August 2008)

Die Frage sollte wohl eher heissen : 
"Ist eine Beziehung schädlich für WoW"

Also ich hinke bei sämtlichen Dingen hinterher hab grade mal meinen Char (der seit März besteht) auf LvL 70 gebracht,

also ich würde sagen 

Beziehungen machen süchtig und verhindern den Fortschritt bei WoW .

Ich Überlege ernsthaft meinen Beziehungs-Account zu Kündigen, weil 3 Jahre /played machen mir ehrlich Angst, und immer wenn ich ein Ticket an meine Freundin schreibe bekomm ich sofort einen 1 Nacht  Bett Ban und muss auf der couch schlafen .

Vielleicht wechsel ich auch zu ner anderen Freundin, mal gucken wann was gutes Released wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bitte nicht zu Ernst nehmen 

mfg 
rko87


----------



## neo1986 (11. August 2008)

Lea1978 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch zu Wow durch meinen Verlobten gekommen... Habe ihn damals immer mal zugeschaut und irgendwann dann auch mal probiert..
> Seitdem spielen wir zusammen.
> Wir Raiden gemeinsam, wir Leveln gemeinsam.
> Das schadet weder unserer Beziehung, noch uns.
> ...


Aber das find ich schön kenne auch welche die so zueinander gefunden haben.


----------



## Belsina5 (11. August 2008)

früher war ich auch sehr genervt als mein freund nur noch wow
zockte heute nicht mehr 
den ich zocke ja auch wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rko87 (11. August 2008)

Lea1978 schrieb:


> An die Jungs, bei denen die Mädels schon ma meckern.
> Zeigt Ihnen dass Wow nicht nur ein Spiel ist.


Und was soll WOW sonst sein, wenn kein Spiel ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (11. August 2008)

rko87 schrieb:


> Und was soll WOW sonst sein, wenn kein Spiel ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er schreibt nicht nur!


----------



## Picoo (11. August 2008)

Sogar Topfpflanzen beim wachsen zusehen kann tödlich für ne Beziehung hat.
Wenn der Freund oder die Freundinn son Gimp ist und lieber WoW zockt als Sex hat, dann würd ich auch nicht lange überlegen und Ende machen.
Wegen WoW auf Dates zu verzichten etc. geht ja ma garnicht.


----------



## MaddyM (11. August 2008)

Lea1978 schrieb:


> An die Jungs, bei denen die Mädels schon ma meckern.
> Zeigt Ihnen dass Wow nicht nur ein Spiel ist.



Meine Freundin meckert zwar nicht und ist meinem Gezocke gegenüber auch sehr tolerant, ich würde ihr nur zu gern mal zeigen/beweisen, das WoW nicht NUR ein Spiel ist, aber leider hat sie mit PCs/Games etc. so überhaupt gar nichts am Hut...

Die Beziehung läuft auch so prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind gerade zusammengezogen, trotzdem würde ich es ihr gerne ab und an mal etwas näher bringen, einfach um zu zeigen, dass es halt nicht nur Unfug ist... und sie evtl. nachvollziehen kann, warum ich das so gerne zocke und gerne raiden gehe...

Aber nun ja *g+ man kann nicht alles haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (11. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm ^^ ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme ^^ aber ich zock auch nie solange wenn meine Freundinn bei mir ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da kann man viel besseres machen als raiden ^^.


MFG


----------



## Baalrok (11. August 2008)

Je besser mein Equip, desto schlechter ist meine Freundin auf WoW zu sprechen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber WoW kann einen schon ziehmlich einnehmen... Ich spiele immer in Phasen, mal mehr, mal weniger, mal garnicht. Is glaub ich ne gute Mischung, auch wenn sie trotzdem hin und wieder drüber meckert. Was ich absolut vermeide, ist über WoW mit Freunden im Kino, Pub oder was auch immer zufachsimpel. Kurzes Pläuschchen ok, aber ans Eingemachte nur wenn ich online bin.


----------



## IMBAsuna (11. August 2008)

freundin über wow kennengelernt, glücklich zusammen seit einem jahr.... noch fragen?

Davor eine Freundin gehabt und die fand's ok, dass ich's zocke.. war auch immer fasziniert wenn ich so bisl was davon erzähl... fantasy fan und so...

man kann net sagen wow macht beziehungen kaputt, sondern derjenige der es zockt... man muss prioritäten setzen und derjenige dessen oberste priorität noch vor der freundin wow ist der ist eh n beziehungskrüppel oO

flame... flame... wo bleibt der flame?^^


----------



## Midnightboy (11. August 2008)

Hab vor 2 Jahre gezockt, dann wollte ich aufhöhren hab ne Freundin gefunden und jeden Tag mit Rl Kollegen herumgezogen.Was passiert Freundin machte Schluss,neuen Acc gekauft wieder hochgezockt.

Fazit: Alle meine Rl kumpels spielen WOW wir sind teilweise auch in unterschiedlichen Gilden,meine RL Kumpels und ich machen regelmäsig RL-Sachen,und ich hab auch im RL Spaß mit Medels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl ich auch wieder viel zocke eine Gilde habe die mehr oder weniger erfolgreich Raidet. 

Mein Tipp: Für ne Beziehung Grenzen zwischen Spiel und Beziehung finden und das Spiel nie in den Vordergrund stellen.
Ergo: Wenn die Freundin sagt sie will mit dir was machen dann MACH es!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In dem Sinne
Mfg Midi

Ps: Bin noch Single  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psylloboy (11. August 2008)

lol


nix flame...  fand es nur deprimierend dass meine Freundion ( ja auch in WoW kennengelernt und zusammengezogen) mehr 70er hat als ich *g*

und nein, sie ist nicht Arbeitslos und wir haben eine "erfüllte" Lebensqualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (11. August 2008)

Naja^^

Ich denke mal eine Freundinn möchte halt mehr im Mittelpunkt stehen als ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ist ja auch recht so^^.

Wenn sie schon bei dir ist, dann ran an die sache ^^.

Ich kann leider nicht mehr dazu sagen xD bin kein grosser wow zocker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anonymia (28. August 2008)

ich habe nach ostern mit wow angefangen und im game meinen jetzigen freund kennengelernt, wie es so ist, führen wir eine fernbeziehung. am WE, wenn wir uns gegenseitig besuchen, spielen wir natürlich nicht, sonst spielen wir fast immer zusammen, da er sich ja auskennt (spielt schon seit 3 jahren). wir zocken zusammen (außer im raid, da mag er nicht), sind zusammen in einer gilde, haben IG gemeinsame freunde, talken nebenbei über TS oder skype.

jetzt langweilt ihn das spiel plötzlich, er überlegt sich wotlk nicht zu kaufen, ganz aufzuhören, dann will er auch über wow nix mehr hören und empfindet "dass wir uns nur über das spiel identifizieren". klar, dass es für ihn keine wirkliche herausforderung mehr ist, mob xyz das hundertste mal umzuhauen. ich hab dagegen viel von dem spiel noch gar nicht gesehen, mein char ist seit etwa 4 wochen erst auf 70. sicherlich erzähl ich ihm, wen ich IG getroffen hab, was mein char neues erlebt oder gelernt hat, was wir unternommen haben, wenn er mal nicht dabei war. 

er ist mir wichtiger als das spiel, aber wow ist mein "hobby" ... 
alternativ schlägt er vor ein anderes game zu spielen, das er aber auch schon kennt und gespielt hat! war jemand schon einmal in einer solchen situation, wie argumentiert man da richtig? ich will mir ungern meine hobbys vorschreiben lassen, will ihn aber auch nicht verlieren ...


----------



## Geibscher (28. August 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> wie gut das ich keine freundin habe ich kann machen was ich will^^ schreibe z.b gerade nackt mit euch xD



Und ich treibs gleichzeitig mit meiner Freundin, während ich das schreibe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Und ich treibs gleichzeitig mit meiner Freundin, während ich das schreibe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


...to much information...


----------



## Axolotl (28. August 2008)

Wenn WoW bei jemandem Prioritaet hat, wuerde ich den gang zum Psychiater empfehlen!!!


----------



## RockyHorror (28. August 2008)

Quantin schrieb:


> ob wir das wissen wollen? nunja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/signed


----------



## crescent (28. August 2008)

@TE:
meiner erfahrung nach kann wow sehr wohl eine beziehung belasten... zumindest wenn nur einer von beiden zockt (und dann womöglich noch zuviel). 
mein mann und ich zocken zusammen und das funktioniert wunderbar. 
lass doch deine freundin mal spielen - vllt gefällt es ihr ja sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

anonymia schrieb:


> ich habe nach ostern mit wow angefangen und im game meinen jetzigen freund kennengelernt, wie es so ist, führen wir eine fernbeziehung. am WE, wenn wir uns gegenseitig besuchen, spielen wir natürlich nicht, sonst spielen wir fast immer zusammen, da er sich ja auskennt (spielt schon seit 3 jahren). wir zocken zusammen (außer im raid, da mag er nicht), sind zusammen in einer gilde, haben IG gemeinsame freunde, talken nebenbei über TS oder skype.
> 
> jetzt langweilt ihn das spiel plötzlich, er überlegt sich wotlk nicht zu kaufen, ganz aufzuhören, dann will er auch über wow nix mehr hören und empfindet "dass wir uns nur über das spiel identifizieren". klar, dass es für ihn keine wirkliche herausforderung mehr ist, mob xyz das hundertste mal umzuhauen. ich hab dagegen viel von dem spiel noch gar nicht gesehen, mein char ist seit etwa 4 wochen erst auf 70. sicherlich erzähl ich ihm, wen ich IG getroffen hab, was mein char neues erlebt oder gelernt hat, was wir unternommen haben, wenn er mal nicht dabei war.
> 
> ...


Verzwickte Situatuion aber ich würde mal sagen soll jeder das zocken was er will. Man kann auch ohne das gleiche Spiel zu spielen miteinenader über TS oder Skype quatschen.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (28. August 2008)

wow ist doch ein riesen beziehungskiller da sind schon ehen gescheitert ist gibt sogar ein vereinigung für solche leute wo der partner wow süchtig ist


----------



## Lisutari (28. August 2008)

Snowman_the schrieb:


> wow ist doch ein riesen beziehungskiller da sind schon ehen gescheitert ist gibt sogar ein vereinigung für solche leute wo der partner wow süchtig ist


Die SInd meisten reine Geld abzocke xD


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. August 2008)

hihi dadurch, dass ich ne freundin gefunden habe gehen meine spielzeiten zurück weil mir meine beziehung einfach viel wichtiger ist!!


----------



## thalasso (28. August 2008)

also wow kann die beziehung definitv belasten und man muss verdammt aufpassen, dass eine beziehung nicht deswegen in die brüche geht. 

wobei das ja nicht von heute auf morgen passiert und wenn man die anzeichen für eine trennung nicht bemerkt, dann muss man sich sowieso fragen, wieviel einem der partner bedeutet hat


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Snowman_the schrieb:


> wow ist doch ein riesen beziehungskiller da sind schon ehen gescheitert ist gibt sogar ein vereinigung für solche leute wo der partner wow süchtig ist


Signaturklauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angilein (28. August 2008)

Lol hab das Problem zum glück nich, da mein Mann das auch spielt. Haben beide vor ca 2 Jahren angefangen und spielen heut immer noch ohne streit!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decosia (28. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WoW ist nicht schädlich für Beziehungen.

Beziehungen wollen gepflegt sein. Hast Du da nicht die Zeit dafür wegen WoW DANN ist WoW schädlich für Beziehungen.

Ich kenne einen Fall da war jemand so froh über seien freundin die soviel Verständnis hat dass er 5 Tage die Woche HighEnd raidet.

Dass dafür 5 Tage die Woche HighEnd mit einem anderen gev***lt hat hat sie ihm dann erst beim Schlussmachen mitgeteilt.


----------



## marcloker (28. August 2008)

ich will es mal so sagen.... ich lege lieber meine freundin als irgendwelche bosse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
erfolg in wow ist nett. aber nur nen spiel. und wenn man lieber die ganze nacht vorm rechner sitzt als bei der freundin, der weiß
a) entweder nicht welche "schönen sachen" man mit frauen anstellen kann^^
oder sollte 
b) sich über seine beziehung gedanken machen ob das das richtige ist...

und im notfall schickt mir ruhig all die frustierten schönen frauen rüber.. ich kümmer mich solange darum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (28. August 2008)

Meine ex und ich haben uns über Wow kennengelernt, und da wir 300km auseinanderwohnen und net immer gesehen haben, uns später auch teilweise wg Wow getrennt. Also JA Wow ist schädlich für Beziehungen. ^^


----------



## Serenas (28. August 2008)

Ich würde sagen "Ja" wenn man tatsächlich das wichtige im Leben dadurch vernachlässigt.
Einen klaren Strich ziehen: WoW<->Freund/in, etwas anderes isses natürlich wen der andere ebenfalls spielt, 
dann sieht man sich IG aber sollte vorzugsweise trotzdem etwas anderes machen wenn man sich gegenseitig besucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anonymia (28. August 2008)

hallo? wir führen eine fernbeziehung, wenn wir glück haben, sehen wir uns jedes WE sonst alle 2 oder 3 wochen. und da wird auch nicht gezockt. wenn wir auch nur 100 km auseinander wohnen würden, wüßt ich auch eine lösung, aber 450 km. und mir jeden abend wiederholung nr. 1053 im tv reinzuziehen hab ich auch keine lust. ich bin doch unter der woche eh allein ...


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Angilein schrieb:


> Lol hab das Problem zum glück nich, da mein Mann das auch spielt. Haben beide vor ca 2 Jahren angefangen und spielen heut immer noch ohne streit!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das find ich auch immer noch das schönste wenn der Mann/Freund/Partner auch spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist vorallem toll wenn er etwas weiter weg wohnt.
Mo-Do: zusammen zocken
Fr-So: zum Freund fahren und was miteinander unternehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (28. August 2008)

RL > wow (wobei natürlich das rl nur dazu erfunden wurde Spieler davon abzuhalten ihre epics schnellstmöglich zu erfarmen)

Ne ernsthaft. WoW kann schädlich sein, wenn man dazu neigt wow mehr in anspruch zu nehmen, als die Beziehung zu hüten. Partner geht vor!


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Wenn ich mir hier das alles so durchles.. Gott hab ich ein Glück Single zu sein *fg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zamahra (28. August 2008)

nein es ist nichtschädlich...
besonders wenn man sich so wie ich auf der games convention kennengelernt hat und davor sich über wow verabredet hat... allerding.. würde er was anderes spielen wäre er tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (28. August 2008)

Nur falls man es übertreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt halt leute die sowas verstehehen und leute die dann enragen *g*


----------



## Drachnar (28. August 2008)

Grüße

Also ich bin Verheiratet und habe einen Sohn und ich kenne das Problem sehr gut *schmunzel

Meine Frau hast das Spiel aber sie läst mich spielen. Sie hat allgemein keine Geduld am PC zu Zocken und schaut lieber Fern.

Wir haben ne Regelung getroffen:

(Das heist wenn ich von Arbeit komme, kümmer ich mich um meine Familie und vor allem um meinen Sohn. Da machen wir halt was so Familien machen, (z.B. Aus gemeinsamm Essen und so). Wenn mein Kleiner dann 19 uhr ins Bettchen geht, darf ich dann an meinen Rechner. Aber das auch nciht bis in die Puppen. ca 22:15 mache ich mich Bettfein und gehe mit Frauchen ins Bettchen da ich immer Zeitig raus muß. Auser an den Tagen wo ich Raide Spiele ich etwas länger. Desweiteren Sollte man sich einen Tag aussuchen wo man was abends zusammen unternimmt und wenn es auch nur Fernschauen ist. Das machen wir so. Am WE Spiele ich dann etwas mehr und kümmer mich dann Früh um meinen Sohn damit meine Frau mal etwas länger Schlafen kann. Wenn man sich auf diese Art irgendwie einigen kann und das regelt ist es auch möglich das es keinen Streit gibt. 

PS: Guten Tip an die Männer: Einfach mal was im Haushalt machen (z. B. Bügeln, Mal Kochen, Wäsche waschen oder auhc andere sachen) Dann freut sich die Frau und es gibt weniger Ärger. Spreche aus Erfahrung.

In diesem Sinn gutes gelingen

Guß Drachnar


----------



## softcake_orange (28. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö... während ich zocke, zieht sich meine Freundin aus und hockt sich auf meinen Schoß. Dabei kann ich dann entspannt weiterspielen und muss nicht extra unterbrechen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn ich meine Ruhe in WoW brauche, dann kette ich sie an. Wahlweise in der Küche oder in der Besenkammer.


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Drachnar schrieb:


> PS: Guten Tip an die Männer: Einfach mal was im Haushalt machen (z. B. Bügeln, Mal Kochen, Wäsche waschen oder auhc andere sachen) Dann freut sich die Frau und es gibt weniger Ärger. Spreche aus Erfahrung.


Hättest du dann auch einen Tipp an die Frauen unter uns? *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansich find ich eure Regelung aber echt super ;D


----------



## Whity07 (28. August 2008)

Höchst schädlich.


----------



## Keelina (28. August 2008)

Ich spiele sehr viel WoW, aber vor ne Beziehung stelle ich WoW nie. Hab zwar im Moment keine Freundin, oder mehr so halbherzig fast zusammen könnte man sagen aber wenn soweit ist, wird WoW auf jeden fall zurückgeschraubt, schließlich will ich lieber schöne Stunden mit meinem Partner verbringen als in WoW. Für WoW gibts auch Zeitpunkte in denen man sich aufhalten kann.

Wenn Freundin arbeitet, mit freundinnen weggeht usw.
Also meine mit der ich fast zusammen bin sagt schon ich spiele viel, aber sie fände das nicht wirklich schlimm weil sie mir
zusehen würde. Solange sie neben mir sein könnte wärs ihr egal was ich machen würde.


----------



## Tyranei (28. August 2008)

Freunde vorallem gerade die Feste Freundin oder der feste Freund sollten Vorgehen ich hab damals als ich meine Freundin hatte meinen Gildenstammplatz verloren na und ^^


----------



## RealHaspa (28. August 2008)

Wow ist ein Hobby, wie jedes andere auch. Nur das man zu Hause sein kann.

Allerdings ist das wie mit jedem Hobby, übertreibt man es und vernachlässigt den Partner der das Hobby nicht teilt ist man den Partner früher oder später los. Teilt der Partner das Hobby verfällt man sehr schnell darin nur noch dieses Hobby zu betreiben und nichts anderes mehr zu Unternehmen.

Der Vorschlag von Drachnar ist IMO der sinnvollste und sollte auch den Partner zufrieden stellen. Man legt einfach 2-3 Tage fest an denen man seinem Hobby nachgeht, dass verschafft dem Partner Freiraum seinem Hobby nach zu gehen. Man hockt nicht 24/7 aufeinander und kann sich die restlichen 4 Tage darauf freuen mit seinem Partner etwas zu unternehmen.

Ich denke wenn einem sein Hobby wichtiger wird/ist als der Partner ist es Zeit sich zu trennen.


----------



## anonymia (28. August 2008)

oh gott, vergesst es! mein freund wohnt nicht mal eben ums eck, vllt. sollte man auch mal lesen, von wem der thread wiederbelebt wurde und warum. 
hätt ich meinen freund in der nähe gäbs kein problem! da fänden sich 1000 sachen, die man statt dessen machen könnt.


----------



## Drachnar (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hättest du dann auch einen Tipp an die Frauen unter uns? *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also das ist schwierig. Nehmen wir mal an die Frau Zockt und der Mann nicht dann sind doch meistens die Verhältnisse umgekehrt. Das heist meistens der Mann macht Automatisch wesentlich mehr im Haushalt, wo die Frau zockt. Also wenn man es einfach nimmt ist es so wie schon beschrieben.

Aber wenn es bei mir ungekehrt wäre dann würde ich mich freuen wenn meien Frau was im Haushalt machen würde und bestimmte Grundsachen schon automatisch machen sollte (z. B. Kochen), weil wenn sich meine Frau dann in der Hinsicht auch etwas mehr um den Haushalt kümmern würde dann könnte sie Zocken wie sie will.

Die hauptaussage ist doch eigentlich: Erst werden die wichtigen Sachen erledigt und dann darf man zocken!!!

Also in diesen Sinne...


Gruß 
Drachnar


----------



## SARodiRIEL (28. August 2008)

Am besten ist es wenn Beide zocken. Auch wenn es mich manchmal nervt das die ganzen pickligen Nerds meine Freundin ständig anbaggern und mit Geschenken wie dem Gürtel der Zauberwucht überhäufen. Aber die sind wahrscheinlich einfach froh mal mit einem weiblichen Wesen komunizieren zu dürfen :-)


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Also meine mit der ich fast zusammen bin sagt schon ich spiele viel, aber sie fände das nicht wirklich schlimm weil sie mir
> zusehen würde. Solange sie neben mir sein könnte wärs ihr egal was ich machen würde.


Das ist ein Trick. Glaub mir, spätestens am zweiten Abend wird sie schon rummotzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, wenn man es übertreibt muss man damit rechnen dass man verlassen wird.....ist ja iwie logisch oder?....wer möchte schon einen partner/partnerin der/die den ganzen tag vor dem pc sitzt?.....niemand oder?


----------



## riggedi (28. August 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Auch wenn es mich manchmal nervt das die ganzen pickligen Nerds meine Freundin ständig anbaggern und mit Geschenken wie dem Gürtel der Zauberwucht überhäufen.


Und woher wissen diese Nerds, dass der Char Deienr Freundin von einem weiblichen Menschen gespielt werden?

Riggedi am Mittag


----------



## Kalle1978 (28. August 2008)

LOL was man hier für Geschichten hört XD


----------



## Rhonda (28. August 2008)

Wow kann, muss aber nicht schädlich für die Beziehung sein. Wichtig, das die Beziehung an erster Stelle geht!!!
mein Freund und ich hatten schon öfter Streit wegen WoW, wir spielen beide, ich sogar wesentlich länger als er. eine Zeitlang hat es mich aber total genervt, dass wir nur in der Bude hockten, anstatt bei schönem Wetter raus zu gehen und was zu unternehmen. Nun steuern wir aber langsam auf ein gesundes Mittelmaß zu. haben zusammen neue twinks angefangen, die wir dann nur zusammen leveln, so dass wir in WoW, dann ach viel zusammen machen können. Sind zum Glück auch in der gleichen Gilde usw.
Also momentan habe ich kaum etwas u meckern^^
Spielerpärchen FTW^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. August 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> ich will es mal so sagen.... ich lege lieber meine freundin als irgendwelche bosse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich bin bei a) aber versuche mich bald am first try... mal sehn ob meine freundin gleich down geht oder ich mehrere anläufe brauch^^


----------



## Sonnendrache (28. August 2008)

meine freundin zockt auch vondaher =)


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

Ich hab meine Freundin so halb wegs überzeugt das sie auch mal spielt und ich würde ihr sogar einen Account bezahlen. Sie dann so: "Aber du musst mir dann helfen!". Ich: "Klar sehr gerne. *überleg* Aber Montag, Dienstag und Donnerstag kann ich nicht wegen Raid". Sie: "Aha, also 1 Tag zusammen zocken und eventuell am Sonntag wenn beide wieder zu Hause sind." Ich: "Öhm, jo stimmt in etwa. Naja, mal sehen".

Damit hat sich das Thema erst mal glaub erledigt.


Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr aktiv raidet, die Freundin das mal testen will, man aber die meiste Zeit am raiden ist wenn sie zusammen zocken will?

Ich glaub ich lass es auf sich beruhen und mach wie bisher einfach nur schön unter der Woche und am Sonntagabend zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ich bin bei a) aber versuche mich bald am first try... mal sehn ob meine freundin gleich down geht oder ich mehrere anläufe brauch^^


Oh mein Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*'Männer denken ja immer nur an das eine'-Schild aufhäng*




Qonix schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr aktiv raidet, die Freundin das mal testen will, man aber die meiste Zeit am raiden ist wenn sie zusammen zocken will?


Na ihr so lange helfen bis sie auch raiden kann ^-^


----------



## Kujon (28. August 2008)

kurz und knapp: "nein, beziehungen sind schädlich für wow...", sprach der suchti und zog von dannen^^

schöner nachmittag allerseits :-)


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (28. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr aktiv raidet, die Freundin das mal testen will, man aber die meiste Zeit am raiden ist wenn sie zusammen zocken will?
> 
> Ich glaub ich lass es auf sich beruhen und mach wie bisher einfach nur schön unter der Woche und am Sonntagabend zocken.
> 
> ...


Ich würde meiner freundinn helfen.

ne aber im ernst, man muss seinem partner schon die aufmerksamkeit geben, die er verdient (immerhin werden den meisten hier hoffentlich ihre partner wichtig sein). wenn man das schafft, kann man auch wow zocken, anosnsten sollte man seinen wow-konsum etwas einschränken.

meine meinung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach nochwas: raiden ist sowieso, im anbetracht der tatsache dass das add-on bald kommt, fürn arsch. verbringt die zeit lieber mit euren partnern^^


----------



## Azteroth (28. August 2008)

Ich wohn auch mit meiner Freundin zusammen. Wir haben allerdings eine gute Lösung für´s zocken gefunden:

Ich raide immer Montags und Donnerstags (da hat sie eh Sport und kommt erst Abends heim). Ansonsten fährt sie alle 2 bis 3 Wochen für ein ganzes Wochenende zu ihren Eltern nach Hause und da hab ich dann ein ganzes Wochenende Zeit für WoW.

Ansonsten geht meine Freundin immer vor.

Die einzige Ausnahme, in der ich mehr Zocke sind die Levelphasen... aber da kann man sich auch einig werden (außerdem sind das immer nur ein paar Tage... z.B. 70 auf 80 mit WotLK wird auch höchstens 3 Wochen dauern)

Zumindest hat die Raidzeit bisher ausgereicht im Hyjal und BT clear zu machen... und jetzt liegt SW an ^^


----------



## Todeshauch (28. August 2008)

Mein Ex-Freund hat auch immer rum gemeckert wenn ich WoW gezockt habe. Es kam etliche mal zum Streit. 
Nur er musste gar nicht rummeckern weil er selber auch andere Games gezockt hat und viel mehr am PC sass als ich. 
Auch war er eifersüchtig auf meine Gildenmitglieder und auf unsere gemeinsamen Kollegen die auch WoW zocken. 
Es ging sogar soweit das er mit ein Ultimatum gestellt hat. 3 Tage in der Woche WoW zocken. Hab mich genau 2 Wochen daran gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Jetzt habe ich nen Freund der selber WoW zockt und es ist einfach viel schöner. Kein gemeckere mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn er wobei hilfe braucht
dann heissts: Schatz kannst mir mal kurz helfen bei ner Quest oder wo finde ich das und dies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keelina (28. August 2008)

/edit: @Kujon: loooool der Satz is mal nice, den übernehm ich mir in meine Sig löööööööl

*g* Ein Freund spielt auch WoW. Der hatte seiner Freundin damals ne ganz simple Frage gestellt.
Will sie lieber einen der bei ihr Zuhause vorm PC sitzt, oder will sie einen der den andern ständig aufn Hintern glotzt^^
Find ich eigentlich gar ned mal sooo verkehrt, denn wenn Mann spielt denkt er ned an ne andere löl

Was das zugucken angeht, ich weis ja ned in wiefern sie mich mag, obs nu Liebe is oder ned, aber eigentlich ist es ja 
egal, weil ich zur Zeit lieber Single bleiben möchte. Meine Freundin verlor ich damals bei nem Unfall, und bisher ist mir keine
begegnet die auch nur ansatzweise das "gewisse Etwas" hatte wie damals meine Freundin. Damals wohnte ich in Nürnberg und sie
da wo ich jetzt wohne, das waren 150KM unterschied und wir haben uns nur am Wochenende gesehen. Wir waren 1 Jahr zusammen ohne
größeren Streit. Und von daher find ich das was Xelyna oben erwähnte nicht so abwegig.

Wenn man sich 24H oder die ganze Woche auf der pelle hockt nervt man sich gegenseitig nur, wenn man sich aber ein paar Tage nicht sieht, dann ist die Freude auf das wiedersehen umso größer. Und mit WoW ließe sich das gut verbinden denke ich, wie Xelyna das so sagte mit Mo-Do zusammen zocken, und am WE dann treffen und was unternehmen. Sowas würde mir persönlich am besten passen.

Aber deswegen such ich mir etz ned extra ne Freundin die weiter weg ist und WoW spielt löl das bestimmt dann schon eher der Zufall und ausserdem ...
zur Zeit bin ich wie oben erwähnt sowieso lieber Single von daher werde ich das Problem in nächster Zeit noch nicht so wirklich haben.


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Todeshauch schrieb:


> Mein Ex-Freund hat auch immer rum gemeckert wenn ich WoW gezockt habe. Es kam etliche mal zum Streit.
> Nur er musste gar nicht rummeckern weil er selber auch andere Games gezockt hat und viel mehr am PC sass als ich.
> Auch war er eifersüchtig auf meine Gildenmitglieder und auf unsere gemeinsamen Kollegen die auch WoW zocken.


Na, den hät ich als Freund aber auch nicht lange behalten.
Was für ein vollkommen unfaires Verhalten dir gegenüber, also nein ..
Glückwunsch zum neuen Freund, hoffe es hält lange ;D




Keelina schrieb:


> Wenn man sich 24H oder die ganze Woche auf der pelle hockt nervt man sich gegenseitig nur, wenn man sich aber ein paar Tage nicht sieht, dann ist die Freude auf das wiedersehen umso größer. Und mit WoW ließe sich das gut verbinden denke ich, wie Xelyna das so sagte mit Mo-Do zusammen zocken, und am WE dann treffen und was unternehmen. Sowas würde mir persönlich am besten passen.


Ist auch super umsetzbar, hab ich selber ein Jahr lang so gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was dann noch schöner ist, ist wenn man im TS oder am Telefon miteinander quatschen kann.
Im TS braucht man natürlich dafür einen 2/2 Channel, am besten mit Passwort ^-^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr aktiv raidet, die Freundin das mal testen will, man aber die meiste Zeit am raiden ist wenn sie zusammen zocken will?



ich hätte garkeine lust auf ne freundin die wow zockt.....


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich hätte garkeine lust auf ne freundin die wow zockt.....


Weil du es zockst du sie es deswegen nicht darf?
Was wenn sie dir zusieht und es dann gerne auch mal testen will, verbietest du ihr dass dann? o.ô


----------



## Devilyn (28. August 2008)

nun ich schein auch eine Onyxia abbekommen zu haben^^

habe aber draus gelernt^^ wenn sie da is bin ich bei ihr auf ihr neben ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausser sie gugt halt son scheiss wie " Magnolien aus Stahl" xD der echte Männer Killer^^

da verzeih ich mich freiwillig zu meiner B11^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. seit ihr nicht besser 
2. NA UND!
3. warte ich bis sie will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaub wenn meine Freundin was dagegen hätte das ich wow zocke würde ich damit sofort aufhören... Wer das nicht könnte hmm l2l!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Weil du es zockst du sie es deswegen nicht darf?
> Was wenn sie dir zusieht und es dann gerne auch mal testen will, verbietest du ihr dass dann? o.ô



sie wird mir nie zusehen da ich nur 2-3 stunden die woche spiele

ich habe ein halbes jahr mh, bt, sw (clear) hinter mir und ich vermisse diese zeit nich ein kleines bißchen.....


----------



## Dragonfire64 (28. August 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> wie gut das ich keine freundin habe ich kann machen was ich will^^ schreibe z.b gerade nackt mit euch xD



Das waren zuviele details -.-


----------



## Fabchizzel (28. August 2008)

Also Mädels wenn euer Freund wegen WoW schluss gemacht hat meldet euch bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich such eine die WoW zockt... Meine zickt deswegen auch schon!!!

Nein Spass...
Ich denke man sollte es einfach nicht übertreiben, ich hab auch feste Termine (Raidtage) an
denen ich on bin und der Rest gehört meinem Weibchen. Klar geh ich zwischendurch auch mal
ein bischen zocken aber wenn man zusammen wohnt ist man auch mal froh ein bischen Abstand zu haben!


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn meine Freundin was dagegen hätte das ich wow zocke würde ich damit sofort aufhören... Wer das nicht könnte hmm l2l!


Tatsächlich? Würd ich ganz ehrlich nicht.
Ich verbieg mich für niemanden, wer mich liebt nimmt mich mit all meinem Macken und Fehlern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finds besser einen Kompromiss zu finden als das ganze so radikal anzugehn.

Und falls die Frage kommt, nein ich bin kein Machokerl, ich hab Vorbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Klappe! ^-^
|
|
v


----------



## Keelina (28. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> sie wird mir nie zusehen da ich nur 2-3 stunden die woche spiele



Bei welcher Suchttherapie warst du XD?
<---- auch dahin will xDDDDDDDDDD



Xelyna schrieb:


> Und falls die Frage kommt, nein ich bin kein Machokerl, ich hab Vorbau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Xelyna, bist du ein Machokerl?


----------



## Drumexister (28. August 2008)

Holyvampire schrieb:


> Tue ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


is das hier jetz ne berater sitzung :O XD


----------



## SrpskiMacak (28. August 2008)

Meine ärgert sich auch immer wenn ich grad beim zocken bin :-) zum glück kommts sie nie wenn ich raids habe aber stundenlöang telefonieren kann sie auch -.- zuj glück findet sie es nicht immer heraus das ich zocke und telefoniere :-D aber wenn sie hier is zeig ich meistens meine pets und ah wie süüüss :-D hehe nacher zeigt sie meistens was sie zu bieten aht und ich schalt sofort aus:-D


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2008)

Fabchizzel schrieb:


> Also Mädels wenn euer Freund wegen WoW schluss gemacht hat meldet euch bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


buffed singelbörse lässt grüßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne aber was xely sagt ist eine sehr gute und angenehme möglichkeit das man sich nich jeden tag so sieht n wenig miteinander zockt und halt tele, teamspeak, skype oder was auch immer labert is ganz schön und am wochenende dann sich sehen umso schöner^^ eigentlich eine recht optimale möglichkeit insofern beide spielen^^


----------



## Todeshauch (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na, den hät ich als Freund aber auch nicht lange behalten.
> Was für ein vollkommen unfaires Verhalten dir gegenüber, also nein ..
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Freund, hoffe es hält lange ;D




Naja waren schon 5 Jahre zusammen. Er war es halt nicht gewohnt vom einten Tag auf den anderen 
ne Freundin zu haben die nur noch zockt. Aber egal ich bin ihn los und das ist was zählt.

Danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Würd ich ganz ehrlich nicht.
> Ich verbieg mich für niemanden, wer mich liebt nimmt mich mit all meinem Macken und Fehlern
> 
> 
> ...



Machofrau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slook (28. August 2008)

euch ist wohl net mehr zu helfen...alles opfer


----------



## Xeldran (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich verbieg mich für niemanden, wer mich liebt nimmt mich mit all meinem Macken und Fehlern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WORD !
Das ist genau die richtige Einstellung.
Man sollte einfach wissen,was einem wichtiger ist...und das ist jetzt keine Antwort á la " Wem seine Freundin nicht wichtiger ist,dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen!!1!"
Nö, wenn man sich entschließt,dass man erstmal keine Lust auf ne Freundin hat und lieber zocken will,soll man das verdammtnochmal tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ALLERDINGS !: was mies ist,erst ne Beziehung eingehen,obwohl man weiß,dass es wegen WoW kaum was werden kann und die arme Frau dann kräftig gegen die Wand rennen zu lassen...sowas ist ganz Arm.

Also denkt dran,es ist euer Leben und was ihr damit anfangt ist ganz allein euere Entscheidung...Zocken,Freundin,was immer ihr wollt...aber seid euch sicher,das richtige zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long...


----------



## Numara (28. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mir gehts auch so. Freundin flippt aus wegen WoW, weswegen ich einen Vormittagsraid brauche um raiden zu können.
Die nervt das richtig, was ich verstehn kann. Aber ich nehm Rücksicht, ab 21:00 so zirka ist WoW aus.


----------



## Klos1 (28. August 2008)

Ich sage es mal so: Wenn man in einer Woche ca. 3-4mal a 3 Stunden raiden geht und dann natürlich auch noch zu anderen Zwecken online ist, Tränke farmen oder was auch immer und dann noch nebenher arbeiten geht, dann sollte einem der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen, daß sich diese Tatsache nicht wirklich gut mit einer Beziehung vereinbaren lässt.

Ab einem gewissen Grad muss man sich halt auch eingestehen, daß hier durchaus von einer Sucht gesprochen werden kann, welche als solche in der Regel nicht nur beziehungsschädigend sind, sondern auch noch andere Sachen beeinträchtigen können. 

Ganz ehrlich, aber wenn jemand wegen eines Computerspiels verlassen wird, dann sollten da wirklich mal die Alarmglocken läuten.


----------



## Sesir0 (28. August 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, nur den ersten beitrag und muss sagen:

JUNGE!   kein wunder das deine freundin versucht gewaltsam den pc auszumachen!  
wenn du mit ihr zusammen wohnst und nur wow zockst und dann auch noch bis 3 uhr?!  Ich kann sie total verstehen!
Wie wärs wenn du dich mal mit deinem Rl beschäftigst?!


----------



## Wray (28. August 2008)

naja ich hab neben schule und freundin, spiel ich wow, aber die beiden erstgenannten haben auch erste priorität, wow ist eben immer noch ein spiel und ich würd immer nen vollen raid für meine freundin stehn lassen


----------



## Dragonfire64 (28. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> "schatz, mein pala is viel größer als deine hexe"
> "joah, und?"
> "ich bin viel besser als du"
> "mhm..."
> ...



UFF öhm das keine beziehung das ne zumutung Oo *kleine hexe mal tröst*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi184 (28. August 2008)

Aber ihr müsst das ja auch so sehen:
Beziehungen kommen und gehen, EPIX SIND SEELENGEBUNDEN!! : D


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Xeldran schrieb:


> ALLERDINGS !: was mies ist,erst ne Beziehung eingehen,obwohl man weiß,dass es wegen WoW kaum was werden kann und die arme Frau dann kräftig gegen die Wand rennen zu lassen...sowas ist ganz Arm.


Na ich sag ja nich dass ich irgendeinen Kerl kurz vor knapp damit konfrontier, ich sags gern von vorn heraus dass ich WoW spiel, wenn es ihm nicht passt, kann er gerne Leine ziehn. Selbes Problem wenn jemand mit meinem Musikgeschmack nicht klar kommt, sowas ist für mich keine Grundlage einer Beziehung - da passt was ganz einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (28. August 2008)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Aber ihr müsst das ja auch so sehen:
> Beziehungen kommen und gehen, EPIX SIND SEELENGEBUNDEN!! : D



jahaaa ROFL, das is wie "wer bis zum hals in scheisse sitzt, sollte den Kopf NIE hängen lassen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hilft keiner sau is aber lustig :>


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2008)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Aber ihr müsst das ja auch so sehen:
> Beziehungen kommen und gehen, EPIX SIND SEELENGEBUNDEN!! : D


ganz arm aber wirklich ganz arm....
aber was man mal sehen muss liebe ist nicht die perfektion zu finden liebe ist die macken seines partners zu aktzeptieren und sich auf seine vorzüge zu fixieren also sollte wow bei normal konsum annehmbar sein...


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> aber was man mal sehen muss liebe ist nicht die perfektion zu finden liebe ist die macken seines partners zu aktzeptieren und sich auf seine vorzüge zu fixieren also sollte wow bei normal konsum annehmbar sein...


Kurzfassung von dem, was ich gerade versuche zu sagen, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi184 (28. August 2008)

Ne mal Spaß auf die Seite^^ 
Ich habe mit Wow aufgehört auf Grund meiner Freundin, 
da ich fand es wäre die beste Lösung...
Hat geklappt! : D
Wir sind seit 6 Monaten glücklich zusammen und ich zocke nur ab und an bei nem Freund.
Und es gibt viel schönere dinge die man "legen" kann als Illi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (28. August 2008)

SrpskiMacak schrieb:


> zum glück kommts sie nie wenn ich raids habe



Das täte mir auch zu denken geben.

Ach Jungs, wartet bis es die Friseure gibt. Wenn dann noch in Dalaran ein Schuhladen aufmacht, habt ihr eure Mädels ruckzuck im Spiel dabei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankx (28. August 2008)

Meine Freundin Zockt so wie ich auch Wow es gab kaum Probleme bisher wir haben auch ein gemeinsames Gesprächs Thema^^ Ausser das sie Meinen Pala nicht mag und ich Ihren DUDU streiten wir uns eher selten^^ 

Da sie Weiter weg wohnt ist WOW doch echt Praktisch weil man sich dann auch ingame Sprechen Kann zb über Ts während des spielens und wenn sie bei mir ist Gibts eigentlich kaum WOW  nur wenn Echt Beschissenes Wetter ist^^


----------



## Wray (28. August 2008)

Frankx schrieb:


> Meine Freundin Zockt so wie ich auch Wow es gab kaum Probleme bisher wir haben auch ein gemeinsames Gesprächs Thema^^ Ausser das sie Meinen Pala nicht mag und ich Ihren DUDU streiten wir uns eher selten^^
> 
> Da sie Weiter weg wohnt ist WOW doch echt Praktisch weil man sich dann auch ingame Sprechen Kann zb über Ts während des spielens und wenn sie bei mir ist Gibts eigentlich kaum WOW  nur wenn Echt Beschissenes Wetter ist^^



dafür ist es echt ne gute lösung


----------



## Thombl (28. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WoW kann nicht kochen, bügeln oder putzen ...


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ganz arm aber wirklich ganz arm....
> aber was man mal sehen muss liebe ist nicht die perfektion zu finden liebe ist die macken seines partners zu aktzeptieren und sich auf seine vorzüge zu fixieren also sollte wow bei normal konsum annehmbar sein...



Der Satz war nice und stimmt zu 100% !!!


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Kurzfassung von dem, was ich gerade versuche zu sagen, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


immer doch man tut was man kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Thombl schrieb:


> WoW kann nicht kochen, bügeln oder putzen ...


geh spülen!


----------



## Schokotatze (28. August 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, am anfang hats mich ziemlich genervt wenn mein Freund gezogt hat, i-wann is er dann in Laden und hat mir au WoW gekauft.... Am anfang hatte ich überhaupt kein Bock des zu spielen, wusste net was ich damit anfangen sollte. 

Er meinte dann nur, er hat das Spiel jetzt gekauft jetzt hab ich es auch zu spielen.. naja gesagt getan jetzt hab ich mein 2 Char auf 70. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (28. August 2008)

wenn es alles noch in maßen geht, sollte das eig kein prob sein.
z.b. gildenkollege spielt mit gf immer wow^^


----------



## hademahde (28. August 2008)

Wenn ich das lese finde ich das einfach arm
das viele von euch wow in vordergrund steht
das doch arm leute wow ist ein spiel und soll nicht übertrieben werden
wenn ihr dafür das rl vernachlässigt seid ihr opfer ist einfach so
also denkt mal über euer leben nach


----------



## Tobi184 (28. August 2008)

Der Satz für "White-Frost",
es tut mir sehr leid für diesen geißtig verarmten Satz,
ich entschuldige mich in aller Form wenn ich dir irgentwie damit weh getan habe.
Ich wusste nicht das es Menschen gibt die Tatsächlich alles so Ernst nehmen ; (
Such dir halt ne Freundin, vllt. bringt die dir bei was "Ironie" bedeutet! : D


----------



## Senseless6666 (28. August 2008)

Dieser Thread ist sinnlos. Und ich finds total nervig das alle meinen das wär nur bei WoW so. Jedes spiel was einen Fesselt ist schädlich für Beziehungen. Wenn man einen schwachen geißt hatt und die spiele in sein RealLife eingreifen läst dann ist das nunmal so. Das hatt aba wie gesagt jedes spiel ob CS Call of Duty oder sonstige sachen^^


----------



## anonymia (28. August 2008)

genau das ist ja mein prob, wir haben zusammen gespielt und alles war in butter. wochenenden gehörten uns (nix wow) und ansonsten zusammen gezockt, geskypt, alles paletti!

ABER nun will er plötzlich nicht mehr wow spielen...


----------



## Davias (28. August 2008)

Xeldran schrieb:


> WORD !
> Das ist genau die richtige Einstellung.
> Man sollte einfach wissen,was einem wichtiger ist...und das ist jetzt keine Antwort á la " Wem seine Freundin nicht wichtiger ist,dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen!!1!"
> Nö, wenn man sich entschließt,dass man erstmal keine Lust auf ne Freundin hat und lieber zocken will,soll man das verdammtnochmal tun
> ...



Ich stimme dann mal dem von mir zitierten zu. Im grossen und ganzen Decken sich da unsere Meinungen denk ich.
Auch ist nicht und niemals WoW der Grund wieso eine Beziehung kaput geht, sondern die Menschen.
Denn...: 
Wenn eine Partei WoW hat:
Der eine Partner akzeptiert das eventuel auch zeitkonsumierende Hobby seines Liebsten/seiner Liebsten. In dem Fall muss dann allerdings auch der Zockende-Part Einsicht haben und auch mal zurueckschrauben. Man ruht sich nicht auf der Groesse eines anderen aus : Selbst groesse Zeigen und Kompromisse eingehen.

Wenn beide Parteien WoW haben:
Sich darueber klar sein dass es kein BESSER in einer Beziehung gibt. Vielleicht ist ein Part der Beziehung mehr der "Pro". So what? Beide spielen das Spiel weils Spass macht und auch vielleicht weil es gemeinsam Spass macht. An der Stelle wo solches gezicke Anfaengt weil der eine "besser" ist, ist es keine Beziehung mehr sondern eine Rivalitaet. Damit so eine Beziehung klappt muss eins von diesen beiden Vorraussetzung meiner Meinung nach gegeben sein:

1. Beide muessen vom gleichen Schlag sein und immernoch als Partner sehen um gemeinsam was erreichen zu wollen

oder 

2. Das Spiel darf einfach nicht wichtig sein und beide muessen die noetige Reife mitbringen sich nicht anhand des Spiels zu messen



Ich find das sind so die grundlegenden Vorraussetzungen... natuerlich kommen da noch viele Kleinigkeiten dazu. Was allerdings auch geht ist einfach (wie es ein Freund von mir gemacht hat) Byebye WoW. Er hat naehmlich eine Freundin die von WoW in etwa so viel haelt wie von einer Grippe-Epidemie. Sie war ihm wichtiger, verhaeltnismaessig einfache Entscheidung. Was man meiner Meinung nach garnicht versuchen sollte ist, bei so einer Freundin, selbst wenn sies (angeblich) "toleriert": Weiterzocken. Es wird bloss immer wieder zu Spannungen fuehren, und wenn das drumherum nicht voellig harmonisch ist kann das einer von vielen Faktoren sein die die Beziehung dann zerfressen.


Ich erhebe nicht das Recht zui behaupten dass das was ich geschrieben hab allgemeingueltig ist. Dies ist bloss so wie ich es kennengelernt habe, wahlweise durch "Selbstversuch" oder Observation. So : Go on and discuss


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> geh spülen!


gogo xely gibs ihm wir sind in der modernen welt angelangt^^


----------



## Klos1 (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na ich sag ja nich dass ich irgendeinen Kerl kurz vor knapp damit konfrontier, ich sags gern von vorn heraus dass ich WoW spiel, wenn es ihm nicht passt, kann er gerne Leine ziehn. Selbes Problem wenn jemand mit meinem Musikgeschmack nicht klar kommt, sowas ist für mich keine Grundlage einer Beziehung - da passt was ganz einfach nicht zusammen.



Wenn wir hier von einem normalen Konsum ausgehen können, wäre es okay so. Ansonsten würde der Musikvergleich hinken, wie 10 lahmende Hühner.

Wenn du also sagen würdest, du spielst auch mal ab und an Wow, was in meinen Augen dann ca. 10 Stunden in der Woche beinhalten kann, dann wäre das in Ordnung.

Würden wir hier vom doppelten oder gar dreifachen reden, wäre das ganze in meinen Augen mehr als fragwürdig, da wir hier dann schon wieder in Richtung Sucht tendieren und sich das wohl schlecht mit Musikgeschmack vergleichen lässt.


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (28. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




scheiss drauf, wenn sie kein bock hat soll sie zum teufel gehn!
gibt genug andere!


----------



## Averageman (28. August 2008)

Definitiv - ja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (28. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Meine Freundin meckert nur rum, wenn ich WoW zocke.
> Und wenn ich dann gegen 3 uhr immer noch spiele geht es soweit, das sie den Laptop "gewaltsam" ausmacht.



Wie wäre es denn wenn du, so lange sie da ist, ihr etwas Aufmerksamkeit schenken würdest und spielst wenn sie nicht da ist. Hab gehört Frauen stehen auf so was. 
Btw wenn Sie auch anfängt ist dein Laptop auch weg... nur für immer. Dann zockt sie nämlich selbst drauf ^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier von einem normalen Konsum ausgehen können, wäre es okay so. Ansonsten würde der Musikvergleich hinken, wie 10 lahmende Hühner.
> 
> Wenn du also sagen würdest, du spielst auch mal ab und an Wow, was in meinen Augen dann ca. 10 Stunden in der Woche beinhalten kann, dann wäre das in Ordnung.
> 
> Würden wir hier vom doppelten oder gar dreifachen reden, wäre das ganze in meinen Augen mehr als fragwürdig, da wir hier dann schon wieder in Richtung Sucht tendieren und sich das wohl schlecht mit Musikgeschmack vergleichen lässt.


Momentan - da stolzer Single (aber das ist eine andre Geschichte ;D) - zock ich klar etwas mehr, weil es nun mal mein Hobby ist das ich neben andren Sachen in meiner Freizeit nach der Arbeit nachgehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde aber wenn ich denn einen Freund habe nicht aufs zocken verzichten geschweige denn aufs Raiden, weil ich weiß dass das beides funktioniert. Mein Ex-Freund hat selber gespielt und da hats halt einfach zusammen gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich behaupte immer noch, wenn jemand mit meinem Hobby nicht zurecht kommt - nicht weil ich es häufig spiele, sondern überhaupt - passt der ganz und gar nicht zu mir! ;D

/e: huiuiui zu schnell getipselt *Fehler tilg*


----------



## Rhaskhur (28. August 2008)

GANZ UND GAR NICHT!!!!!wofür freundin wenn man WoW hat???


----------



## :Blutkind: (28. August 2008)

hm, naja meine Ex hat mich verlassen weil sie nen Typen bei WoW kennengelernt hat


----------



## VK-Chilla (28. August 2008)

/closed pls unnötige frage wenn man zu viel zockt is das klar


----------



## Klos1 (28. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist sinnlos. Und ich finds total nervig das alle meinen das wär nur bei WoW so. Jedes spiel was einen Fesselt ist schädlich für Beziehungen. Wenn man einen schwachen geißt hatt und die spiele in sein RealLife eingreifen läst dann ist das nunmal so. Das hatt aba wie gesagt jedes spiel ob CS Call of Duty oder sonstige sachen^^



Völlig sinnlos ist in meinen Augen dein Vergleich. Du willst Sinleplayer-Spiele, welche im Falle von Call of Duty eine Spielzeit von 6 Stunden besitzen mit Online-Rollenspiele vergleichen. Junge, wach mal auf, in welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich.

Fast alle Berichte von Jugendlichen, welche sich zu ihrer Sucht bekannten, beruhten auf Online-Rollenspiele (überwiegend Wow). Gerade hier ist der Suchtfaktor unvergleichbar hoch und es wäre töricht, hier irgendwelche Parallelen zu anderen Spielen zu ziehen.

Das ist einfach Fakt. Seit Wow liest man erst richtig häufig von Computersucht. Ansonsten hast du dann und wann vielleicht mal ein Artikelchen gesehen. 

Süchtig kann man von fast allen werden, daß ist wohl war. Deswegen sollte man sehr wohl noch anhand des Suchtpotenzials selektieren. 

Oder vergleichst du auch Schokolade mit Heroin?


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Momentan - da stolzer Single (aber das ist eine andre Geschichte ;D) - zock ich klar etwas mehr, weil es nun mal mein Hobby ist das ich neben andren Sachen in meiner Freizeit nach der Arbeit nachgehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auserdem ist sucht auch ein relativer wert je nach dem ob man ohne kann oder mit des is weniger zeitlich eingeteilt würd ich sagen und somit is des auch egal wen man mal mehr spielt (vor allem als singel *heul*) aber xely hat hiermit einfach recht es ist ein hobby ich würd ja auch nich wen ich ne freundin hät auf sie losgehen wen ma sag ma mal sie hiphop dance macht des is bei gott ihr ding ihr hobby wen ich mit ihr zam wär hätte sie ja wohl auch seiten die ich liebe und die sollt ich auskosten und ihr die zeit lassen dauernd aneinander hängen is sowieso ein beziehungskiller^^ is schon gut das man teilweise unterschiedliche hobbys hat und n paar stunden was anderes macht


----------



## Keelina (28. August 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist sinnlos. Und ich finds total nervig das alle meinen das wär nur bei WoW so. Jedes spiel was einen Fesselt ist schädlich für Beziehungen. Wenn man einen schwachen geißt hatt und die spiele in sein RealLife eingreifen läst dann ist das nunmal so. Das hatt aba wie gesagt jedes spiel ob CS Call of Duty oder sonstige sachen^^



Dafür darfst nen epischen [Duden] looten. Bei sovielen Fehlern in einem Satz.

Ne Beziehung bedeutet Kompromisse eingehen und den Partner so akzeptieren und lieben wie er ist. Da gehört WoW mit dazu, das es akzeptiert werden
sollte. An erster Stelle sollte aber IMMER der Partner stehen.

Verbiegen lassen würde ich mich auch ned, und wie unsere Hexenmeisterin so schön sagt ... wen einem was am anderen nicht passt ist das nicht die Grundlage einer Beziehung


----------



## Keelina (28. August 2008)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> scheiss drauf, wenn sie kein bock hat soll sie zum teufel gehn!
> gibt genug andere!



Dazu passt ein Satz meines Bruders den er mir mal geflüstert hat für Fälle wie dich:

"Ich bin nicht dumm, ich habe nur zu wenig Intelligenz"


----------



## DuffBier (28. August 2008)

Junge, Junge ok du kannst natürlich WoW zocken wenn du eine Freundin hast aber wenn sie bei dir ist und du zockst oder du lieber zockst als dich mit ihr zu treffen dann kann ich es verstehn wenn sie dich verlassen hat...


----------



## _Yo_ (28. August 2008)

Quantin schrieb:


> ob wir das wissen wollen? nunja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Seh ich genauso ich zocke wenn sie nicht da ist. Wenn sie da ist mache ich was mit ihr ist ja wohl klar. Ich meine wenn ich eh lieber zocken wollte müsste sie doch erst garnicht vorbei kommen...


----------



## Terranen (28. August 2008)

Würde mal sagen kommt immer auf die Toleranz des Partners an, wobei diese davon abhängt inwieweit der Partner nachvollziehen kann wieviel Spaß bzw wieviel Suchtpotenzial WoW bietet. 
Jemand der selber zockt hat nen ganz anderen Bezug dazu als jemand der mit Online/Single Player Games oder mit zocken an sich überhaupt nichts anfangen kann.
Wobei das "nicht-zocken-wollen" doch auf den größeren Anteil an " Freundinnen " zutrifft.


----------



## Casionara (28. August 2008)

Partner kommen und gehen!
Aber Epics sind Soulbound


----------



## Xxate (28. August 2008)

Muss erstmal sagen: Bin positiv überrascht wie viele Leute sich zu dem Thema gemeldet haben (hab jetz nich alle Seiten gelesen, wär mir zuviel) und möchte mich jetzt mal selber dazu äußern.

WoW ist ein Spiel das Grundsätzlich eine Beziehung gefährdet - und zwar zu 110%! - wenn ein Partner WoW-Süchtig ist und der andere überhaupt nichts mit PC am Hut hat. Intoleranz und so.

Sollten beide spielen und Süchtig sein - auch nix gut, gibt kein anderes Thema mehr als WoW und so weiter...

Wenn allerdings der Süchtige wie aus dem ersten Fall, gar nicht süchtig ist und nur in Abwesenheit des Partners spielt - gl @ Päärchen!

Und wenn im zweiten Fall beide Päärchen keine Suchtis sind (oder nur einer, denke mal das geht auch) sollte auch dieser Beziehung nichts im Weg stehen. Das Verständnis *sollte* da sein.

Alles in allem kommt es einfach auf den Partner an. Wenn er es schon nicht tolerieren kann, dass man eben hin und wieder Zeit für ein *!!!! Hobby !!!! * aufbringen möchte, ist es für mein egoistischer und intoleranter Partner, sry wenn ich da jemanden angesprochen haben sollte.

So far


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Casionara schrieb:


> Partner kommen und gehen!
> Aber Epics sind Soulbound


Erinnert mich an das uralte Bauernsprichwort:
*Liebe vergeht, Hektar besteht.*

Mit dem kam mein Dad immer scherzeshalber an.


----------



## Sterbeklang (28. August 2008)

Also meine Freundin ist kein Fan von WoW. Damit komm ich gut klar und habe auch kein Problem damit, nicht zuspielen, wenn sie da ist. Mir ist meine Freundin, meine Freunde im RL und mein Training wichtiger als mein WoW Account. Was nicht heißt, dass ich vielleicht irgendwann mal eine Stunde in der Woche spiele, weil ich sonst dafür keine Zeit investieren möchte. Also wenn ich an dem Tag/Abend/Nacht nichts unternehm, weil Freundin, Freunde und Training mal ausfallen, widme ich mich sehr sehr gerne WoW. 
Für mich reicht es aus. Klar, ich komm nicht so schnell weiter wie Leute die jeden Tag ihre Freizeit in WoW investieren, aber es reicht, dass ich den Spaß am Spiel nicht verlier und mich jedes Mal mit gutem Gewissen einloggen kann =)


Cheerz

Euer Moralapostel =P


----------



## youngceaser (28. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> oh des is schlecht... also soweit ist sie noch nicht gegangen....


 wenn es soweit gegangne wäre wüsstest du das es schädlich ist also eignetlich ist es nicht schädlich aber wenn man nur noch davor hockt ja aber das musst du entscheiden


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> wenn es soweit gegangne wäre wüsstest du das es schädlich ist also eignetlich ist es nicht schädlich aber wenn man nur noch davor hockt ja aber das musst du entscheiden


Der Satz entzieht sich jetzt sämtlichem Verständnis meinerseits, um nicht zu sagen: Hä?


----------



## Magisto (28. August 2008)

Also sorry ich finde solche threads sehr unüberlegt.
Pauschal kann man doch solche Fragen nicht beantworten weil es einfach zu viel Faktoren gibt die das beeinflussen.
Da wären Sachen wie :

Wie oft siehst du ihn/ sie? 
Wusste er/sie schon vor der Beziehung das du zockst?
Wie aktiv bzw. lange spielst du selbst so am Tag ? 
Spielt er/sie vllt selber?

Das sind nur einige dieser Sachen über die man sich alleine oder zu 2 Gedanken machen muss.
Ist schon irgendwo klar das wenn man jeden Tag 6 Stunden nur WoW spielt, dass die Beziehung ( und vor allem auch alle anderen Freundschaften)
zu kurz kommen.
Andersrum ist es ja kein Problem zu zocken wenn er/sie nicht da ist. Ich mach ja auch schon WoW aus wenn normal kollegen zu mir kommen, außer die zocken selber...
Es ist das Maß das es auch macht, deshalb kann man hier keine genaue antwort geben.
Wenn du aber sicher gehen willst beherzige den Tipp Satz von Blizzard : "Bringt Eure Freunde nach Azeroth, aber geht mit ihnen auch mal nach draußen." xD


mfg Magi


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (28. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Dazu passt ein Satz meines Bruders den er mir mal geflüstert hat für Fälle wie dich:
> 
> "Ich bin nicht dumm, ich habe nur zu wenig Intelligenz"




ja genau ROFL


----------



## Platis23 (28. August 2008)

ja mich hat meine Freundin auch schon wegen WoW verlassen.Aber jetzt ist alles wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (28. August 2008)

hademahde schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese finde ich das einfach arm
> das viele von euch wow in vordergrund steht
> das doch arm leute wow ist ein spiel und soll nicht übertrieben werden
> wenn ihr dafür das rl vernachlässigt seid ihr opfer ist einfach so
> also denkt mal über euer leben nach



das kan nur von einem kommen der an hogger wiped!


----------



## pampam (28. August 2008)

Quantin schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> wenn einem das zocken wichtiger ist als eine beziehung, dann sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn diese zu grunde geht...
> 
> so far



Wenns einem wirklich wichtiger ist, dann sollte es auch keinen ärgern, wenn einen der Partner verlässt... man hat ja dann seine Priotiät gesetzt.


----------



## Daywa (28. August 2008)

Im Gegenteil. Die Beziehung mit meinem Kühlschrank läuft immer besser!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. August 2008)

also bei manchen leuten die zu diesem thema etwas geschrieben haben fällt mir nur ein.....seid froh dass ihr ne freundin habt denn wenn ihr so viel zockt und dazu noch das nerd-gelaber.....ihr werdet bestimmt so schnell keine mehr finden.....

aber ganz ehrlich, frauen die sich damit abfinden dass ein game über ihnen steht sind selbst durche zocker oder sie sind einfach zu hässlich um nen anderen freund zu finden.....ich zocke max 3 std in der woche...da bleibt viel zeit für die freundin.....wobei bestimmt auch keine was sagt wenn ihr 2h am tag zockt

bevor ihr mich flamed.....fühlt euch net alle angesprochen....ich meine die nerds aus diversen beiträgen.....


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> bevor ihr mich flamed.....fühlt euch net alle angesprochen....ich meine die nerds aus diversen beiträgen.....


Hast du ein Glück dass du diesen Satz reingeschrieben hast, sonst hätte es jetzt mehr als nur Kritik gehagelt..

Wie heißt es so schön: Jedem das seine (und mir das meiste).
Lasst die Leute doch einfach ihre Sache so machen wie sie es für richtig halten.


----------



## Mengo (28. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Dafür darfst nen epischen [Duden] looten. Bei sovielen Fehlern in einem Satz.
> 
> Ne Beziehung bedeutet Kompromisse eingehen und den Partner so akzeptieren und lieben wie er ist. Da gehört WoW mit dazu, das es akzeptiert werden
> sollte. An erster Stelle sollte aber IMMER der Partner stehen.
> ...



DITO! Ich habe schon so viele Freunde an dieses Spiel verloren, die einem dann absagen, weil sie keine Zeit haben. Bei 2 ist es sogar so krass, dass die sich am Wochenende treffen, um nur durchzuspielen und dann keine Zeit haben sich mit anderen zu treffen, man "muss ja Kara raiden!". Da komme ich mir als "Freund" verarscht vor!
Oder wenn dann bei der Arbeit schnell das virtuelle Postfach geleert wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selbst habe WoW auch gespielt, aber nie extrem. Ich habe einen 68er und einen 64er, die ich innerhalb von 2 Jahren mal gespielt habe, wenn mir langweilig war. Ich kenne das Spiel also etwas und kenne auch das Potential, das dahinter steckt. 

Wow sollte man akzeptieren, aber ich kann nur Dinge akzeptieren, die gut sind. Und wenn man taeglich die daily Instanz reinrennt, sehe ich das schon als Problem.


----------



## Pimpler (28. August 2008)

Naja das es soweit kommt das sie den lappi "gewaltsam" ausmacht ist schon schlimm...
wäre schon besser wenn sie auch spielt^^

führ sie doch mal an das spiel rann, zeigs ihr ein wenich und vieleicht fängt sie dann auch an...
dann kommt kein gemeker mehr wie z.b. du machst nie was mit mir...


----------



## Keelina (28. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> einfach zu hässlich um nen anderen freund zu finden.....



Zu dem Satz kann ich generell nur sagen das eigentlich niemand zu hässlich ist um wen zu finden. Eigentlich zählt ja das innere, auch
wenns bei vielen ned so ist.
Zum Rest geb ich dir grundsätzlich recht.


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Zu dem Satz kann ich generell nur sagen das eigentlich niemand zu hässlich ist um wen zu finden. Eigentlich zählt ja das innere, auch


Hab ich ein Glück dass ich bei 'entweder selber Zocker oder zu hässlich...' zum ersten Teil gehöre *lach*
Ich find man kann sowas gar nicht so pauschalisieren. Es gäbe so viele Faktoren über so etwas zu spekulieren.. Verlustängste... psychische Abhängigkeit.. 
Da kann man noch viel länger so weiter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (28. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich zocke max 3 std in der woche...da bleibt viel zeit für die freundin.....



sprach der, (wenn auch ehemalige) Highend-Content Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Zu dem Satz kann ich generell nur sagen das eigentlich niemand zu hässlich ist um wen zu finden. Eigentlich zählt ja das innere, auch
> wenns bei vielen ned so ist.
> Zum Rest geb ich dir grundsätzlich recht.



ganz ehrlich....wenn ich jemanden kennenlerne zählt für mich am anfang nur das aussehen.....das innere erkennt man erst später....


----------



## dedennis (28. August 2008)

Also ich sag ja!!!

Ich hab meinem Nachbar und Freund dazu überedet WOW zu spielen!
Seiner Frau fand es auch gut!

Sie ging dann in eine Gilde wo sie jemand kennen gelernt hat.
Jetzt haben die sich doch tatsächlich ineinander verliebt. Sie haben sich nicht einmal gesehen ausser auf Fotos und nächsten Monat wollen sie zusammen ziehen.

WOW Gefährtet nicht nur Beziehungen sondern auch Ehen!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

dedennis schrieb:


> Also ich sag ja!!!
> WOW Gefährtet nicht nur Beziehungen sondern auch Ehen!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das kann dir in Internetforen, überhaupt im Web oder aber in "RL" in Dissen etc. auch passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sagt ja auch nicht "Weg- oder Feierngehn gefährdet ihre Ehe!"

/e: Kann sogar am Arbeitsplatz passieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das kann dir in Internetforen, überhaupt im Web oder aber in "RL" in Dissen etc. auch passieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


alles gefährdet alles überall und jederzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> alles gefährdet alles überall und jederzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann trifft noch Murphys Gesetz zu und BAM G.G  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (28. August 2008)

Also, meine Frau ist manchmal sogar glücklich, wenn sie mich zu WoW abkommandieren kann... dann kann ich ihr nicht auf die Nerven gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Länger als 23h spiele ich im nur, wenn ich alleine bin und meine Frau auf Touren ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt aber selten vor ^^


----------



## keough (28. August 2008)

Einfach Freund/Freundin mal spielen lassen
Dann sehen sie wie das so ist Meine hat nur gemeint: "Naja..wenn mans selber spielt ist es ja ganz lustig"
Das war dann auch das Ende der Meckerei


----------



## Torglosch (28. August 2008)

Das liegt aber nicht am Spiel sondern an dir.

Warum du die freundin vernachlässigst ist ziemlich egal, du könntest genauso fernsehen oder mit deinen Kumpels einen saufen.

Wenn du sie behalten willst dann klärt halt ab wann und wie lange du etwa zockst so das sie auch weiss das du auch mal wieder kommst.
Und lass das spiel auch mal liegen wegen ihr, am besten so das sie das auch mitbekommt das sie dir grad wichtiger ist als der Raid heut abend oder so.


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

Naja mal sehen ob ich meine Freundin zu WoW überreden kann oder sonst bleibt es hald wie es ist was wohl keinen grossen Unterschied machen wird.

edit: habs schon editiert, da ich den andern Beitrag gefunden habe aber der auch editiert wurde und ganz anders aussah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Sagt mal löscht hier ein Mod Beiträge? Ich weiss teils echt nicht mehr wo ich wahr wenn auf einmal ein Beitrag weg ist.


Hm nein..nur viele werden von 'ich hab nur den TE-Post gelesen'-Postern leider überspamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






keough schrieb:


> Einfach Freund/Freundin mal spielen lassen
> Dann sehen sie wie das so ist Meine hat nur gemeint: "Naja..wenn mans selber spielt ist es ja ganz lustig"
> Das war dann auch das Ende der Meckerei


Dasselbe hat mein Ex mit mir auch abgezogen xD


----------



## Alex.L (28. August 2008)

Also ich versteh nicht warum man hier so ein theater veranstaltet, es ist doch wohl klar das rl vorgeht und natürlich der partner auch.....da würde ich auch wow einschränken aber nie jmd mitreinziehn....(in die sucht). Leute die wow einer patnerschaft vorziehn sind eher unfähig in der realität zu leben und präoritäten zu setzen......und tut mir leid wenn ich ne freundin wäre deren typ bis nachts um 3 uhr wow zockt oder was anders würde ich einmal versuchen das zu ändern wäre aber nach dem 3. mal sofort verschwunden. Und die Leute hier die lieber wow zocken als mal mit ihrer freund/in was zu unternehmen, sry aber selbst schuld schaltet euer gehirn mal ein oder sucht euch en psychologen!


----------



## Mandalore (28. August 2008)

Tjo ich hab meiner nen Account geschenkt. 
Und ich hoffe ja sie mit WotLK zum Raiden zu bekommen. Dann ist das gemecker über Raidzeiten vom Tisch ^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Mandalore schrieb:


> Tjo ich hab meiner nen Account geschenkt.
> Und ich hoffe ja sie mit WotLK zum Raiden zu bekommen. Dann ist das gemecker über Raidzeiten vom Tisch ^^


Na das ist doch mal ein vernünftiger Ansatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon mal gesagt zusammen zocken macht echt Spass ;D


----------



## Paradur (28. August 2008)

Mir ging auch mal eine Beziehung wegen WoW kaputt. Obwohl wir beide gespielt haben. 
Mir war das Vorankommen im Spiel nicht so wichtig, ich hatte einfach Spaß, hab nebenbei noch ne Gilde geleitet. Und sie war voll im Raid-Fieber, wollte immer weiter und immer mehr. Sie hat meine Spielweise nicht verstanden und wollte immer, dass ich das ändere. Naja, an den ganzen Diskussionen und Streitereien ist die Beziehung dann zerbrochen.
Mittlerweile bin ich wieder in festen Händen, wir spielen beide und trotz einiger Unstimmigkeiten funktioniert es eigentlich ganz gut.

Generell würde ich sagen, jedes Hobby ist ein Beziehungskiller, wenn die beiden Parteien nicht damit umgehen können.


MfG
  Para


----------



## Bekuras (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Dasselbe hat mein Ex mit mir auch abgezogen xD



und hat ja geklappt >.<


----------



## Jockurt (28. August 2008)

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass 70% aller WoW-Spieler dicke, einsame Nerds oder unter 12 Jahren sind, kommt diese Frage gar nicht auf.


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> und hat ja geklappt >.<


Aber hallo, und wie ;D
Bin ich auch echt froh drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (28. August 2008)

gut ises zu 100% nicht außer wenn der partner auch zockt =) dann ises mega geil^^


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

Mal ne kleine Zwischenfrage:

Muss ich wenn ich ihr WoW installieren noch ein WoW kaufen oder kann ich einfach meins nehmen und nen neuen Account eröffnen?


----------



## Finia (28. August 2008)

Also wer bis 3 Uhr Nachts zockt und nicht vom Rechner weg kommt, brauch sich nicht wundern wenn die Beziehung in die Brüche geht.
Schließlich ist das nur ein Games und nicht das Real, auch wenn das manche verwechseln oder gern so hätten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (28. August 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass 70% aller WoW-Spieler dicke, einsame Nerds oder unter 12 Jahren sind, kommt diese Frage gar nicht auf.



ähh...wohl eher nicht^^

die meisten der WoW-Spieler sind ganz normale leute wie du und ich (gut ich kenn dich nicht, aber auf jeden fall wie ich xD)

aber wie sagt man so schön "Man(n) schließt von sich auf andere" :>

mfg Beku


----------



## Core.Wartex (28. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> "schatz, mein pala is viel größer als deine hexe"
> "joah, und?"
> "ich bin viel besser als du"
> "mhm..."
> ...




OMG


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. August 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> sprach der, (wenn auch ehemalige) Highend-Content Spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo, ich bin damals in eine raidgilde gerutscht (in der ich auch noch bin u auch nicht austreten werde)....ein halbes jahr habe ich end-content geraidet (voll t6 usw)...aber ich habe meine erfahrungen gemacht u daraus gelernt.

ich reagiere vieleicht auch deshalb etwas empfindlich da ich damals wegen nem raid die wohl schönste frau aus frankfurt 2mal versetzt habe....ich dachte mir, np die meldet sich schon wieder aber sie tat es nicht^^....warum nur?^^...sie fühlte sich natürlich verletzt von mir.....damals hatte ich 4-5std am tag gespielt.......

ich provoziere öfter mal in meinen beiträgen....nehmt es net persönlich sondern denkt einfach mal darüber nach....wow ist zwar ein tolles spiel (mit hohem suchtfaktor) aber die freundin ist viel wertvoller als t6....


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Muss ich wenn ich ihr WoW installieren noch ein WoW kaufen oder kann ich einfach meins nehmen und nen neuen Account eröffnen?


Du kannst deine CDs benutzen, brauchst aber 'nen Account Key..hmm..hmm.. ich geh mal auf wow-europe schaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/e: oke.. du brauchst einen Authentifizierungsschlüssel, musst es dir wohl nochmal kaufen ;D


----------



## Jockurt (28. August 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> ähh...wohl eher nicht^^
> 
> die meisten der WoW-Spieler sind ganz normale leute wie du und ich (gut ich kenn dich nicht, aber auf jeden fall wie ich xD)
> 
> ...




Ich dachte das daemliche /ironie haette ich mir sparen koennen. -.-"


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Finia schrieb:


> Also wer bis 3 Uhr Nachts zockt und nicht vom Rechner weg kommt, brauch sich nicht wundern wenn die Beziehung in die Brüche geht.


Wizo?.. ich geh doch auch bis 7 Uhr in der Früh feiern *fg*


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2008)

Mein Freund und ich spielen unterschiedliche Fraktionen und sitzen dann schon mal abends in den passenden T-Shirts vorm Fernseher. Klar, man haut sich gegenseitig gerne mal in die Pfanne, aber ernsthafte Probleme gab es wegen sowas noch nie. Solange ein Hobby nicht ausartet, sollte man es tolerieren und sich im Falle von Langeweile selbst einen Ausgleich suchen.


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wizo?.. ich geh doch auch bis 7 Uhr in der Früh feiern *fg*


ich glaub er meinte das eher täglich


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wizo?.. ich geh doch auch bis 7 Uhr in der Früh feiern *fg*



hehehe.....so geht es mir auch^^....oft auch noch viel länger.....auch gefährlich für beziehungen.....die versuchung ist gross^^


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> hehehe.....so geht es mir auch^^....oft auch noch viel länger.....auch gefährlich für beziehungen.....die versuchung ist gross^^


Na ich sags ja, diese Gefahr lauert überall ;D


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Na ich sags ja, diese Gefahr lauert überall ;D


sagte ich doch auch hinter jeder ecke lauern sie überall es kann jederzeit passieren! rouge do it from behind! der schrank da hat sich was bewegt *ganz paranoid werd*


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du kannst deine CDs benutzen, brauchst aber 'nen Account Key..hmm..hmm.. ich geh mal auf wow-europe schaun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und wenn ich meine Freundin jetzt als Freund werben würde muss man es dann auch kaufen? Hab da was von einer Testversion gelesen geht das nur bis zu einem Punkt oder wie?

edit: ok hat sich erledigt, habs auf der WoW-Seite gefunden

edit2: na toll weil ich in der Schweiz wohne kann ich keine Freunde werben. Wir schweizer dürfen an keinen Wettbewerben teilnehmen, haben keine Hotline und auch sonst viele nicht. Da muss ich doch mal ne Beschwerdemail an bLizzard schreiben.


----------



## Yuukami (28. August 2008)

/ironie on
es soll sogar leute geben die nach einem erfolgreichen boss kill ihr erstes mal hatten *hüstel*
/ironie off    

PS: YUUKAMI is BACk xD


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Und wenn ich meine Freundin jetzt als Freund werben würde muss man es dann auch kaufen? Hab da was von einer Testversion gelesen geht das nur bis zu einem Punkt oder wie?


*ratlos kuck* 
Hm..du..gute Frage ^-^
Am allerbesten kuckst du bei der FAQ zu dieser 'Freund werben'-Aktion, bevor ich dir hier eins vom Pferd erzähl 
Denk aber schon, dass ihr beide dafür gültige Accounts braucht.
Testversion..hmm... meinst du den 10 Tage Testaccount?

/e: Oke dein Edit gelesen ;D

Findsch aber toll dass du mit deiner Freundin zocken willst


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2008)

hmm hab anderes noch zu tun als ständig die gleichen argumente zu agrummentieren also bin ich mal drausen und so^^
statement zum schluss xely hat immer recht XD


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (28. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> also bei manchen leuten die zu diesem thema etwas geschrieben haben fällt mir nur ein.....seid froh dass ihr ne freundin habt denn wenn ihr so viel zockt und dazu noch das nerd-gelaber.....ihr werdet bestimmt so schnell keine mehr finden.....
> 
> aber ganz ehrlich, frauen die sich damit abfinden dass ein game über ihnen steht sind selbst durche zocker oder sie sind einfach zu hässlich um nen anderen freund zu finden.....ich zocke max 3 std in der woche...da bleibt viel zeit für die freundin.....wobei bestimmt auch keine was sagt wenn ihr 2h am tag zockt
> 
> bevor ihr mich flamed.....fühlt euch net alle angesprochen....ich meine die nerds aus diversen beiträgen.....




lol, 3 h in der woche? und was erreichste da in wow??? rein gar nix!


----------



## Sleepysimon (28. August 2008)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> lol, 3 h in der woche? und was erreichste da in wow??? rein gar nix!



Er hat bereits alles erreicht. pwnd!


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> lol, 3 h in der woche? und was erreichste da in wow??? rein gar nix!


Wen du etwas mehr gelsen hättest wüsstest das er Sunnwell schon clear hat und sich jetzt zurück genommen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr Rechte in WoW für Schweizer!!


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (28. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> jo, ich bin damals in eine raidgilde gerutscht (in der ich auch noch bin u auch nicht austreten werde)....ein halbes jahr habe ich end-content geraidet (voll t6 usw)...aber ich habe meine erfahrungen gemacht u daraus gelernt.
> 
> ich reagiere vieleicht auch deshalb etwas empfindlich da ich damals wegen nem raid die wohl schönste frau aus frankfurt 2mal versetzt habe....ich dachte mir, np die meldet sich schon wieder aber sie tat es nicht^^....warum nur?^^...sie fühlte sich natürlich verletzt von mir.....damals hatte ich 4-5std am tag gespielt.......
> 
> ich provoziere öfter mal in meinen beiträgen....nehmt es net persönlich sondern denkt einfach mal darüber nach....wow ist zwar ein tolles spiel (mit hohem suchtfaktor) aber die freundin ist viel wertvoller als t6....


wers glaubt wird selig!


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (28. August 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Er hat bereits alles erreicht. pwnd!



weisste , schreiben kann man viel wenn der tag lang ist...............


----------



## Gored (28. August 2008)

hoer ich da neid raus mein kleiner ungluecklicher affe ? man junge in wow gehts doch um nix, was gibts den hier zu erreichen ? n haufen polygone am boden liegen zu sehen ? naja das is in meinen augen nix erreicht, aber wie immer jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. August 2008)

Gored schrieb:


> hoer ich da neid raus mein kleiner ungluecklicher affe ? man junge in wow gehts doch um nix, was gibts den hier zu erreichen ? n haufen polygone am boden liegen zu sehen ? naja das is in meinen augen nix erreicht, aber wie immer jedem das seine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha? Ich finde schon das man was "erreicht" hat wenn man 25 Nasen zusammentrommelt die alle pünktlich da sind und sich für die nächsten 1-2 Std beherrschen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlestream (28. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aus persönlicher Ehrfahrung kann ich nur sagen, das beste was du machen kannst, ist deine Freundin dazu zu bekommen WoW zu speilen.

Bei mir war es meine Schwester, die dauernd stresste und seitdem ich es geschafft habe sie zu von WoW zu überzeugen, sitzt se jetzt selber vorm Rechner und lässt mich damit größtenteils in Ruhe.


----------



## Lisutari (28. August 2008)

Littlestream schrieb:


> Aus persönlicher Ehrfahrung kann ich nur sagen, das beste was du machen kannst, ist deine Freundin dazu zu bekommen WoW zu speilen.


Das hört sich an als sei eine Freundin ein lustiges Spielzeug und wenn du gerade mal lust hast fängt sie mit WoW an weil du das willst oO
Wenn sie nicht Spielen will wird sie es nicht. Punkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (28. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann gegen 3 uhr immer noch spiele geht es soweit, das sie den Laptop "gewaltsam" ausmacht.


dann würd ich aber auch bekloppt werden ... du suchti!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellpoet (28. August 2008)

Schädlich bei uns wars auf keinen fall,
Ich habe meine freundin seit über 3 jahren und seit ca 2.5 jahren spielen wa wow zusammen 
wir haben gleichzeitig damit angefangen.
Irgendwie soll das nicht klingen als ob meine beziehung zu ihr so langweilig wär aber wow hat uns ein imenses stück geholfen in der beziehung.
man findet was womit man entspannen kann und dem tristen alltag GEMEINSAM, hierbei ist gemeinsam wirklich der sprengende punkt, 
etwas machen kann neben der menschlichen koprolation bei dem beide spaß haben und bei dem beide aktiv dran teilhaben.
Außerdem ist sie mein privater heiler ganz nebenbei*schmunzel*
naja btp
WoW muss nicht zwingend einer beziehung schaden, dennoch ist es leider meist nicht förderlich für die beziehung, wenn der
partner diese leidenschaft nicht teilt.


----------



## Lisutari (28. August 2008)

hellpoet schrieb:


> Schädlich bei uns wars auf keinen fall,
> Ich habe meine freundin seit über 3 jahren und seit ca 2.5 jahren spielen wa wow zusammen


Was wir hier alle meinen ist ob es schädlich ist wenn es nur eine Spielt


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. August 2008)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> weisste , schreiben kann man viel wenn der tag lang ist...............



ob jemand wie du mir was glaubt oder nicht ist mir mal sowas von egal^^

ich wollte mit meinen beiträgen nur sagen,....egal was man in wow erreicht hat, es kann das was man im leben dadurch versäumt hat nicht ersetzen......das leben kann man nicht zurücksetzen und ich bin sicher dass es hier einige gibt die im nachhinein etwas anders machen würden....unverbesserliche gibt es immer^^


----------



## Snorry (28. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mein freund hat mich wegen wow verlassen ^^



rofl

ich spiel täglich ca 2 h,da schaut sie ihre serien, am we dann auch mal nachts.....aber vernachlässigen tu ich sie nicht,ist immer noch wichtiger

von daher gibt es selten reibereien wegen wow, meißtens dann wenn ich lange on und mit gilde unterwegs bin,sie aber irgend nen firlefanz wichtiger findet


----------



## Ocian (28. August 2008)

Ein Hobby oder ein Zeitvertreib, schädigt meistens nur dann die Beziehung, wenn eine Seite keine Hobby / Zeitvertreib hat oder das Hobby/Zeitverteib ihr Freund/Freundin ist.

Wie oft ließt man in Chats, Foren und anderen Plattformen wo sich Leute selbst dastellen können: Hobby: _Freund/Freunde treffen_
Sowas ist ein Anhaltspunkt dafür, dass diese Person auch ein Problem mit jemanden hätte der 2 mal im Jahr mit seinen Freunden ne Tour macht ohne Sie/Ihn oder sich selbst nicht zu beschäfftigen weis. Klar dass es dann zu Problemen kommen kann.
Sofern aber beide oder alle 3 (man weis ja nie) selbst Hobbys haben gibt es keine Probleme sofern man es nicht mit dem Hobby/Zeitvertreib wieder übertreibt (8 Std.+ am Tag).


----------



## Fumacilla (28. August 2008)

kommt wohl auf dein spielverhalten an... meine meckert auch... aber auch nur wegen dem "wow-kiddy-ruf" den es hat. ich hab ihr vernünftig erklärt, das es für mich keinen unterschied macht ob ich nun 3 std fernsehn kuke oder vorm pc sitze und spiele... ich schaue immer das ich früh genug ausmache um mit ihr noch nen teil vom tag (sie wohnt bei mir) verbringen zu können und am we unternehmen wir immer was zusamm...

liegt also am spieler ob es schädlich ist =)


----------



## The Heini (28. August 2008)

ich tendiere dazu das nur 1/100 aller wow spieler eine Freundin/Freund haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaniL (28. August 2008)

Also am Anfang unserer 2jährigen Beziehung gabs schon ab und zu ärger aber ich hab das dann ganz geschickt gemacht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ihr einfach das Spiel mal geschenkt und dann hat sie ihren ersten Char angelegt und nun spielt sie auch fleißig ....

somit kann ich auch mal in Ruhe raiden ohne das es gemecker gibt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (28. August 2008)

ich würds nie soweit kommen lassen das meine freundin, wegen WOW, mit mir Schluss macht XD


----------



## Gillmor (28. August 2008)

Also meine Perle hatte die schnautze voll und ist gegangen  also WoW ist und bleibt ein beziehungs killer !!!!


----------



## Gillmor (28. August 2008)

fabdiem schrieb:


> ich würds nie soweit kommen lassen das meine freundin, wegen WOW, mit mir Schluss macht XD



Geht schneller als man denkt glaubs mir !!!!


----------



## grimmjow (28. August 2008)

Bringt eure Freundin auch zum zocken, dann ist's nicht so schlimm.
Meine spielt auch und sind beide zufrieden, wir spielen jedoch auch nur ca. 2-3std am Abend. (Wenn wir z.B mal keinen Film schauen)
Euer Partner muss der Mittelpunkt sein und nicht ein dummes Videospiel.. Wer soweit ist, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen. Ab in die Suchtklinik. =P


----------



## Klyd (28. August 2008)

Lancomas schrieb:


> Hmm, auch wenn der Thread eigentlich schon alt ist:
> 
> Wer mich kennt, wer meine Gilde kennt, und wer meine Verlobte und Spielpartnerin KANNTE, weiss, dass WoW schon extrem gefährlich für eine Beziehung sein kann!
> Und zwar gerade dann, wenn BEIDE spielen.
> ...



Ich kanns dir nachfühlen, meine Ehe ist durch WoW gescheitert - ungefähr derselbe Werdegang wie bei dir, mit eigener Gilde usw. usf. Der Knüller ist, Ihren neuen Partner hat sie über WoW damals kennengelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja, such is life - schade, aber hat wohl sollen sein.

Gruß
Klyd


----------



## UrSarn (28. August 2008)

Ihr wisst schon das das n SPIEL ist oder ?


In paar Jahren is der Acc nix mehr wert.....aber ne Frau/Freund hat man normalerweise ein Leben lang....



Ehre und Stärke


----------



## moorhuhnxx (28. August 2008)

UrSarn schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das das n SPIEL ist oder ?
> 
> 
> In paar Jahren is der Acc nix mehr wert.....aber ne Frau/Freund hat man normalerweise ein Leben lang....
> ...


Frau/Freund...wie soll man das jetzt wieder verstehen...
aber im endeffekt hast du recht, vorallem da einem freund/e/innen mal die grenzen zeigen können was den spiel konsum angeht


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. August 2008)

UrSarn schrieb:


> .....aber ne Frau/Freund hat man normalerweise ein Leben lang....



aaaaaaaaaaa.....ein leben lang?...mach mir keine angst ;-) ....aber ich weiß was du meinst und du hast recht!


----------



## chrispeaces (28. August 2008)

Also ich bin seit 6 Jahren glücklich vergeben und spiele manchmal mit meiner Freundin zusammen WoW. Und gemekert hat sie auch noch nicht!


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Kommt drauf an wie intensiv Wow gespielt wird und ob es bloss eine/r spielt..

Wunderlich, dass hier noch offen ist.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie intensiv Wow gespielt wird und ob es bloss eine/r spielt..
> 
> Wunderlich, dass hier noch offen ist.



Ja, denke es läuft besser wenn beide spielen. Oder der andere zumindest verständnis hatt.


----------



## Validus (29. August 2008)

zockt doch eifnach uzdn sie soll euch dabei ein blasend ann wird niemand langweilig....


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> zockt doch eifnach uzdn sie soll euch dabei ein blasend ann wird niemand langweilig....



...

Solche Typen braucht Deutschland!


----------



## Munzale (29. August 2008)

Mein Mann und ich zocken auch. Seit wir WoW haben zusammen.
Als er davor ein anderes Game gespielt hat, mit dem ich nichts anfangen konnte hat es bei uns auch sehr oft gescheppert.

Auf Dauer geht es denke nicht gut, wenn nur einer spielt und der andere mit zocken gar nichts am Hut hat.


----------



## Tobi184 (29. August 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> zockt doch eifnach uzdn sie soll euch dabei ein blasend ann wird niemand langweilig....



Und nebenbei könntet ihr ein paar Seiten im Duden lesen.  : D
Lg der Forenclown


----------



## Tobi184 (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Solche Typen braucht Deutschland!



Go for it !


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Und nebenbei könntet ihr ein paar Seiten im Duden lesen.  : D
> Lg der Forenclown



So ists richtig, wie selbst aufgezogen!


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Haben Raben Zitzen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi184 (29. August 2008)

Toll Spec...
Du hast sie alle vertrieben : I


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Tobi184 schrieb:


> Toll Spec...
> Du hast sie alle vertrieben : I



Die treiben sich nur alle im Mathematik Forum rum. lol


----------



## Tobi184 (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Die treiben sich nur alle im Mathematik Forum rum. lol



w00t? :O


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Haben Raben Zitzen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein...Also...Sprachlos...Raben füttern ihre Kinder mit würmern und solchem Zeug!!


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Nein...Also...Sprachlos...Raben füttern ihre Kinder mit würmern und solchem Zeug!!



So lang sind die Zitzen?


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> So lang sind die Zitzen?



Du hast viel zu lernen junger Schüler, los geh zur Statue des Rabengottes und vergies etwas Blut, vileicht kannst du ihn besänftigen!

Und dann geh und lerne von unserem Volk auf das sie uns zum Sieg führen.


----------



## Tobi184 (29. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Du hast viel zu lernen junger Schüler, los geh zur Statue des Rabengottes und vergies etwas Blut, vileicht kannst du ihn besänftigen!
> 
> Und dann geh und lerne von unserem Volk auf das sie uns zum Sieh führen.



FÜRE SIEZ UM SIEH!


----------



## Brisk7373 (29. August 2008)

meine Freundin is 15 (so wie ich) die zockt mehr wow als ich ,hat aber keinen eigenen acc. ...also is es bei mir egal ^^


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Breitet eure Schwingen und lasst eure Stimmen gen Himmel sausen!


----------



## Tobi184 (29. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Breitet eure Schwingen und lasst eure Stimmen gen Himmel sausen!



*Schingenausbreitet* *flapflapflap*


----------



## Spectrales (29. August 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Du hast viel zu lernen junger Schüler, los geh zur Statue des Rabengottes und vergies etwas Blut, vileicht kannst du ihn besänftigen!
> 
> Und dann geh und lerne von unserem Volk auf das sie uns zum Sieh führen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobi184 (29. August 2008)

Mir ist sowas von langweilig : / 
Wollen wir was Spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Betrachtet ihn dabei und lässt ein langsames zufriedenes Krächzen ertönen"

Ach, ich habe zuviel Fantasi....


----------



## Shadlyin (29. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du hast als partner eine gewisse verantwortung, da kannst du nicht einfach bis 3 uhr morgens zocken.
Sowas ist schlicht egoistisch.


----------



## Geibscher (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Catweesel (29. August 2008)

lol du hast doch den knall net gehört


----------



## VvCHandavV (29. August 2008)

Also ich habe das Glück, dass mein Verlobter und ich beide WoW spielen. Ab und zu hat zwar einer keine Lust auf´s Zocken, aber dann spielt der andere halt auch nicht und wir machen´s und gemütlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ebracosmo (29. August 2008)

Zur Themen Frage:

WoW ist nicht schädlich für Beziehungen, da man für diese selbst verantwortlich ist.
Wenn man selbst weiß wie man alles unter einen Hut bekommt ohne den Partner zu vernachlässigen sind alle zufrieden.
Und wenn man extrem zockt und den Partner in den schatten stellt, ist man da ganz alleine dran schuld und nicht WoW!


----------



## abe15 (29. August 2008)

MihAmb schrieb:


> naja, dann würd ich mir an deiner stelle einfach mal überlegen, wie sehr dich wow mittlerweile einnimmt... verbringst du schon mehr zeit mit dem game, als mit deiner freundin, täte sie eigentlich gut daran die sache zu beenden... klingt zwar hart, aber was will man mit einem partner, der nur vorm pc hockt und mit dem im reallife nichts anzufangen ist?



Puh reallife... hab ich lange nicht gesehn, ist mir einfach zu realitätsfern...
Glaube ich sollte mich mal wieder ins RL einloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (29. August 2008)

Ich würde gerne mal eine "SIE" aus meiner umgebung kennenlernen die verständis hätte für Computerspiele^^

Naja mein Freundeskreis besteht eben nicht aus Gamer und PC versteher...

War früher kein Freund von den "Computerfreaks".. damals wurden sie in der Schule verprügelt und gehänselt.. von uns pösen Hopper und Punks..
Jetzt bin ich ein Oberfreak mit mehreren WoW Accounts und Onlinezeiten die echt nichtmehr normal sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In WoW habe ich aber paar solche kennengelernt, die früher auch richtige Schlägertypen waren und/oder von der Strasse und jetzt Zuhause sitzen und WoW zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berli123 (29. August 2008)

ich zocke seit der ersten stunde wow und meine freundin hat mich mit wow kennengelernt.
doch irgendwann fing sie auch an sich aufzuregen das ich zuviel zeit mit wow verbringe, 

und das ging so lange bis ich ihr wow kaufte einen zweiten rechner und sagte los zocken. und was war? sie hat 2 chars auf 70 und als bc rauskahm standen wir auch um 0,00 uhr vorm mediamarkt um es zu bekommen^^

nun zocken wir abends immer zusammen, sind schaon verheiratet und haben auch ein kind gezeugt^^

und das wichtigste ist: wir haben entlich was gefunden worüber wir uns unterhalten können^^

mein rat an alle kauft dem partner wow nehmt euch etwas zeit zur erklärung und das problem ist gelöst


----------



## Natsumee (29. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich würd sagen JA

aber wen beide WoW spielen dan ist ok 

wen aber einer der personen nicht wow spielt sollte man sich entscheiden

und bei dir würd ich beziehung gleich abbrechen....

sry aber wen man so die freundin vernachlässigt


----------



## Heydu (29. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mein freund hat mich wegen wow verlassen ^^



O.o im ernst? oder ist nur n witz -.-
@Topic "Maker"
Sei doch froh^^ deine freundin macht sich sorgen um dich und das ist auch ein beweis dafür, dass sie dich liebt^^ wenn man jemanden nicht liebt, dann sorgt man sich auch nicht um diese person ;D


----------



## Mindista (29. August 2008)

meiner meinung nach gefährdet WOWnicht beziehungen.

es ist immernoch der spieler selbst, der seine beziehung durch zu viel spielen kaputt macht.

oder ist etwa mein auto schuld, wenn ich zu schnell fahre und dann meinen führerschein verliere? nein, es war meine entscheidung schneller zu fahren wie erlaubt.

genauso ist es die entscheidung von einem spieler, gerade zu spielen und sich nicht um seinen partner zu kümmern.


----------



## Hanneh (29. August 2008)

Berli123 schrieb:


> ich zocke seit der ersten stunde wow und meine freundin hat mich mit wow kennengelernt.
> doch irgendwann fing sie auch an sich aufzuregen das ich zuviel zeit mit wow verbringe,
> 
> und das ging so lange bis ich ihr wow kaufte einen zweiten rechner und sagte los zocken. und was war? sie hat 2 chars auf 70 und als bc rauskahm standen wir auch um 0,00 uhr vorm mediamarkt um es zu bekommen^^
> ...



dem kind auch schon nen rechner gekauft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hackenberger (29. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

ich sag wow ist 100% beziehungs killer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomtar (29. August 2008)

Ehm...*RL ** VOR WOW!*muss da leider deiner Freundin zustimmen!


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. August 2008)

Wer einen Raid in WoW einem schönen Abend mit Kuscheln vorm TV oder im Kino oder sonstwas mit einer eventuell anschließenden "sportlichen Betätigung in Horizontallage" vorzieht, ist in meinen Augen reichlich bescheuert... 

Ihr wißt doch... Wer f***en will, muß lieb sein!


----------



## Syriora (29. August 2008)

Berli123 schrieb:


> ich zocke seit der ersten stunde wow und meine freundin hat mich mit wow kennengelernt.
> doch irgendwann fing sie auch an sich aufzuregen das ich zuviel zeit mit wow verbringe,
> 
> und das ging so lange bis ich ihr wow kaufte einen zweiten rechner und sagte los zocken. und was war? sie hat 2 chars auf 70 und als bc rauskahm standen wir auch um 0,00 uhr vorm mediamarkt um es zu bekommen^^
> ...



Tja bei mir und meinem Verlobten wars noch viel einfacher, ich hab immer rumgemotzt, dass wir 2 verschiedene Spiele spielen, weil so Ballerdinger einfach net mein Fall waren und er bei den anderen immer Stammgruppen hatte.

Jetzt zocken wir beide WoW, passt *g*

Und wir haben sogar viele Pärchen in der Gilde, dürften momentan 4-5 sein *g*

Also jemand der das Hobby zocken teilt, ist schon was schönes ;D


----------



## Nyax (29. August 2008)

Jagurex schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage die mich schon lange quält.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sei froh, dass sie das macht...
Sonst endest du als 20h WoW-Zocker (wenn du es noch nicht bist - wer weiß, vlt spielst ja von 7 Uhr morgens bis 3 Uhr nachts)


----------



## Teradas (22. Juni 2009)

Quardor´ schrieb:


> Weiß garnich was du hast, sie schaut doch ganz niedlich aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was meinst du wieviele Leute auf das Profil gegangen sind,als sie das gelesen haben?

Naja Btt:
Habe leider noch nicht selber Ehrfahrung gemacht,da ich noch nicht Volljährig bin und somit auch nicht Vorhabe(später auch nicht)mir über WoW eine Freundin zu suchen.
Und überhaupt habe ich eine... <3 :-)


----------



## Maxugon (22. Juni 2009)

Mach sexie time mit Freundin! Gut für Beziehung sein!


----------



## Buerzel (22. Juni 2009)

Eindeutig ja. Aber mein Freund und ich wir spielen beide WoW, wenn man das RL net total vernachlässigt passt das. ^^


----------

